# Change A Letter (5 letters) v3



## Tina (Feb 21, 2008)

Sorry it's taken me so long -- I've been negligent in starting new threads from ones that are getting too long and unweildy.

The old thread is here, and this is the last entry.

I've got one of my own, inspired by my hubby:

swore - snore


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 21, 2008)

snore - siren


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 21, 2008)

Siren - Wires


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 21, 2008)

wires - swear


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 21, 2008)

Swear---Aware


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 21, 2008)

aware- areas


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 21, 2008)

Areas---Stare


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 21, 2008)

stare- carts


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2008)

carts - parts


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 22, 2008)

Parts - Farts


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 22, 2008)

farts - stray

:JUMPING UP AND DOWN!! a new thread, WOW


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 22, 2008)

stray - Straw


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2008)

straw - water


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 22, 2008)

water - rated


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 22, 2008)

Rated - Dated


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 22, 2008)

Dated---Fated


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 22, 2008)

Fated - Hated


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 22, 2008)

Hated--Hater


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 22, 2008)

hater - heard


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 22, 2008)

Heard - Beard


----------



## Phatman1 (Feb 22, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> Heard - Beard



Beard - Reads


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 22, 2008)

reads - reeds


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 22, 2008)

reeds---trees


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2008)

trees - reese


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 22, 2008)

reese---geese


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 22, 2008)

Geese - Segue


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 22, 2008)

Segue???? wow man thats a tough one:huh:
segue----guest whew I didn't think I was going to be able to do it


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 22, 2008)

guest - guess


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 23, 2008)

Guess---Glues man it took me forever to think of this:doh:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 23, 2008)

glues - duels


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

duels - fuels


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 23, 2008)

fuels => feels


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

feels - heels


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 23, 2008)

heels => sleep


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

sleep - peers


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 23, 2008)

peers - spore


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

spore - spree


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 23, 2008)

spree - press


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

press *flip* dress


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 23, 2008)

dress - reads


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

reads - reeds


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 23, 2008)

Reeds - Feeds :eat1:


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 23, 2008)

Feeds--Seeds:eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

seeds - needs


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 23, 2008)

needs--weeds


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 23, 2008)

Weeds - Deeds


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 23, 2008)

deeds - steed


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 23, 2008)

steed-----steep


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 23, 2008)

steep - meets


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 23, 2008)

meets---melts


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 23, 2008)

melts - steal


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 24, 2008)

steal => tiles


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

tiles - files


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 24, 2008)

Flies - Slide


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 24, 2008)

slide - dials


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

dials - divas


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 24, 2008)

divas - saved


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

saved - suave


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 24, 2008)

Suave - Versa


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

versa - verbs


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 24, 2008)

Verbs---Herbs


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 24, 2008)

herbs - brush


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 24, 2008)

brush - Crush


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 24, 2008)

crush - hurts


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 24, 2008)

hurts---short


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 24, 2008)

short - Worts


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 24, 2008)

Worts---Swore


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

swore - sword


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 24, 2008)

sword - draws


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

how appropriate...

draws - drawn


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 24, 2008)

Drawn - Drown


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2008)

drown - brown


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 24, 2008)

Brown--Brawn


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2008)

brawn => warns


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2008)

warns - swarm


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2008)

swarm - swear


----------



## lovessbbw (Feb 25, 2008)

swear - sweat


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2008)

sweat - wheat


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 25, 2008)

Wheat - Whale


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2008)

whale - Wales


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 25, 2008)

Wales - Swell


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 25, 2008)

swell - welts


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 25, 2008)

Welts--Smelt


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2008)

smelt - spelt


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2008)

spelt => steel


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 25, 2008)

Steel-Steal


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 25, 2008)

Steal - Talks


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 25, 2008)

Talks - Stall


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2008)

stall => slant


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2008)

slant - slang


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 25, 2008)

Slang - Sling


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2008)

sling - shot er... no.

sling - sting


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 25, 2008)

sting - glint


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2008)

glint => lints


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2008)

lints - flint


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 25, 2008)

Flint--Flute


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 25, 2008)

No i know thats wrong :doh: carry on
Flint----Fling


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2008)

fling - sling


----------



## Phatman1 (Feb 26, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> fling - sling



Sling - Sting


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 26, 2008)

Sting - Giant


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2008)

giant - grant


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 26, 2008)

grant - Gaunt


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 26, 2008)

Gaunt--Taunt


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2008)

taunt - aunts


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 26, 2008)

aunts===stuns


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 26, 2008)

stuns - shuns


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 26, 2008)

shuns- hunts


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 26, 2008)

Hunts - South


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2008)

south - park... er, no.

south - mouth


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 27, 2008)

Mouth - Moths


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 27, 2008)

moths - sloth


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2008)

sloth - cloth


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 27, 2008)

Cloth - Clout


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 27, 2008)

clout - touch


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2008)

touch - couch


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 27, 2008)

couch - Pouch


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 27, 2008)

Pouch - Punch


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2008)

punch - lunch


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 27, 2008)

lunch - chunk


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2008)

chunk - hunks


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 27, 2008)

hunks - shank


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2008)

shank - skank


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 27, 2008)

skank---skunk


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 27, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> skank---skunk



Skunk - stunk


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 27, 2008)

stunk--stank


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 27, 2008)

stank - spank (ooooh!)


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 27, 2008)

spank--spunk


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 28, 2008)

spunk- punk'd 







Haha- j/k


spunk- punts


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2008)

punts - pants


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 28, 2008)

Pants - Stamp


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2008)

stamp - stomp


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 28, 2008)

stomp- stops


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 28, 2008)

stops - spits


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 28, 2008)

Spits - Piste


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2008)

Piste - steep


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 28, 2008)

steep - seeps


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 28, 2008)

seeps--sheep


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 28, 2008)

sheep - Sleep


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 28, 2008)

sleep - spell


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 28, 2008)

spell--slept


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2008)

slept (on a) slope :huh:


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 28, 2008)

slope - lobes


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 28, 2008)

Lobes - Bowel


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 28, 2008)

bowel - blown


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 28, 2008)

blown- clown


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 28, 2008)

clown - clone


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 28, 2008)

clone- lance


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2008)

lance - dance

(I know there is a sabre dance, but a lance dance? :huh


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 28, 2008)

It's a very dangerous dance with big sticks.


dance- dunce


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2008)

dunce - dunes :huh:


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 28, 2008)

dunes- itunes


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 28, 2008)

tunes - stunt


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 28, 2008)

stunt- tents


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 28, 2008)

tents--tense


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 29, 2008)

Tense - Dense


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 29, 2008)

dense - sense


----------



## DUBLINDA (Feb 29, 2008)

Sense - Tense


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 29, 2008)

tense - teeny


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 29, 2008)

teeny - Weeny * ( I mean Hotdog.... LOL)*


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 29, 2008)

weeny - Wendy


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 29, 2008)

Wendy - widen


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 29, 2008)

widen-wider


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 29, 2008)

wider => rider


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 29, 2008)

rider - drive


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 29, 2008)

drive => raved


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 29, 2008)

raved==roved


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 29, 2008)

roved- drive


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 29, 2008)

drive--rivet


----------



## Phatman1 (Feb 29, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> drive--rivet



Rivet - Divet


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 29, 2008)

divet--video


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 1, 2008)

Video - Voice


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 1, 2008)

Voice--Vices


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2008)

vices - spice


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 1, 2008)

Spice - Slice


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2008)

slice - coils


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 1, 2008)

Coils - Boils


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2008)

boils - silos


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 1, 2008)

Silos - Solos


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 1, 2008)

Solos - Spool


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2008)

spool - spoof


----------



## Phatman1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> spool - spoof



spoof - roofs


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 1, 2008)

roofs - fools

i was gonna say toofs..is that a word lololol in wv it is : >


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 1, 2008)

Fools - Foods :eat2:


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 1, 2008)

Foods--Hoods


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2008)

hoods - moods


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 1, 2008)

Moods - Modes


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2008)

modes - mores


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 1, 2008)

mores===snore:bow:zzzzzzzz


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2008)

snore - roses


(snoreroses? A new kind of rose? You'd better not place it in your bedroom, I guess...)


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 1, 2008)

roses--store in case you need more


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 1, 2008)

store - bores


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 1, 2008)

Bores--Boars


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 1, 2008)

Boars - Roast

MMM roast boars :eat2:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 1, 2008)

roast - toast


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 1, 2008)

Toast - Stoat


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 1, 2008)

Stoat--Goats


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 1, 2008)

Goats - Gloat


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 1, 2008)

Gloat--Float rootbeer float:eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2008)

floodbeer road? 


float - talon


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

talon => slant


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2008)

slant - six ... er, no, that was a motor... :doh:


slant - plant


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 2, 2008)

plant - pants


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 2, 2008)

Pants - Plans


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2008)

plans - plain


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

plain => plane


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 2, 2008)

Plane - Plank


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

plank => plant


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2008)

plant - plate


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

plate => slate


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2008)

slate - latte


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

latte => laten


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 2, 2008)

laten = plate

latte....YUM!


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

plate => slate


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2008)

déjà vu...

slate - state


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 2, 2008)

state- treat


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 2, 2008)

afternoon everyone
Treat---Eater :eat2::eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2008)

eater - eager

good evening...


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 2, 2008)

Eager--Lager


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2008)

lager - flare


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 2, 2008)

flare--large


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2008)

large - barge


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 2, 2008)

Barge - Grabs


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 2, 2008)

grabs -- brass


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 2, 2008)

brass => brays


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2008)

brays *flip* prays


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 2, 2008)

prays = preys


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 2, 2008)

preys -- spray


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 2, 2008)

spray - years


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2008)

years - tears


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 2, 2008)

tears-share


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2008)

share - harem :huh:


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 2, 2008)

Harem--March :blink:


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 2, 2008)

march- chart


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 2, 2008)

chart - heart


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 2, 2008)

heart- treat


----------



## cobrasnyper (Mar 2, 2008)

Treat- eater


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 2, 2008)

eater- water


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 3, 2008)

water - tater


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 3, 2008)

tater- trait


----------



## funkyvixen416 (Mar 3, 2008)

trait-trail


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2008)

trail - rails


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 3, 2008)

Rails - Hails


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 3, 2008)

hails- snail


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2008)

(I've heard of raining cats and dogs, but that it hails snails... :huh

snail - mails


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 3, 2008)

Mails - Males


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 3, 2008)

males ---- least


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 3, 2008)

least - Feast


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2008)

feast - steam


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi everyone 
steam---reams


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 3, 2008)

Reams - Dream


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 3, 2008)

Dream - Cream


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 3, 2008)

Cream---Crams


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 3, 2008)

Crams - Cramp


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 3, 2008)

Cramp--Tramp:blink:


----------



## insomniak13 (Mar 3, 2008)

Tramp - Trump


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 3, 2008)

Trump--Frump


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 3, 2008)

frump - grump


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 3, 2008)

grump- group


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 3, 2008)

group - proud


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2008)

proud - drops


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 3, 2008)

drops - ropes


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2008)

ropes - popes


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 3, 2008)

popes - poses


----------



## insomniak13 (Mar 3, 2008)

poses - poles


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 3, 2008)

poles - plods


----------



## insomniak13 (Mar 3, 2008)

plods - plops


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 3, 2008)

Plops - Props


----------



## insomniak13 (Mar 3, 2008)

props - romps


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 3, 2008)

romps - rooms


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2008)

rooms - looms


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 3, 2008)

looms - loose


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2008)

loose - goose


----------



## insomniak13 (Mar 3, 2008)

goose - gooey


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2008)

gooey - goofy


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 3, 2008)

Good Evening everyone
Goofy--Doofy:blink:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 3, 2008)

Doofy ----fooey!


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 3, 2008)

Are these even real words? LOL

Fooey- foyer


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 3, 2008)

Foyer--Offer


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2008)

offer - ferro


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 3, 2008)

ferro - rover


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 3, 2008)

rover--lover :kiss2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 3, 2008)

lover - ravel


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 3, 2008)

ravel--navel


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2008)

navel - laver


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 3, 2008)

laver - viral


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 3, 2008)

viral- larva


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 3, 2008)

larva --- ravel


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2008)

ravel - navel


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 4, 2008)

navel => Leven


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 4, 2008)

Leven - Leave


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 4, 2008)

leave => ravel


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 4, 2008)

Ravel - Gavel


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2008)

gavel - grave :huh:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 4, 2008)

grave - brave


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 4, 2008)

brave- raves


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 4, 2008)

Raves - Roves


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 4, 2008)

Roves - Doves


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2008)

doves - loves


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 4, 2008)

loves --- slope


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2008)

slope - dopes


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 4, 2008)

dopes - speed


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2008)

speed - spend


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 4, 2008)

good afternoon everyone 
Spend--Upend


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 4, 2008)

Good afternoon to you too, sugar and spice! 


upend- upped


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2008)

Good evening, everyone!

upped - duped :huh:


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 4, 2008)

duped --- puked (yuk!)


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 4, 2008)

Puked--Poked:blink:


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 4, 2008)

poked --- opted


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 4, 2008)

opted - poked


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2008)

and round it goes...

poked - poker


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 4, 2008)

Poker - Broke


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 4, 2008)

broke - break


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 4, 2008)

break -- barks


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 4, 2008)

barks - basks


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2008)

basks - tasks


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 4, 2008)

tasks - tusks


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 4, 2008)

Tusks--Husks


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 4, 2008)

husks - hunks


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 4, 2008)

hunks- chunk

"Sloth love Chunk!"


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 5, 2008)

chunk -- hunch


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2008)

hunch - bunch


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 5, 2008)

Bunch - Lunch :eat2:


Sam - Im thinking you and I love too many of the same movies  :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2008)

lunch - hunch


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 5, 2008)

hunch - chunk


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 5, 2008)

Chunk - Chink


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2008)

chink - clink


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 5, 2008)

clink - click


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 5, 2008)

Click - Flick


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2008)

flick - Filch


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 5, 2008)

filch - filth


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 5, 2008)

filth -- lifts


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 5, 2008)

lifts - slits


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 5, 2008)

slits - sluts


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 5, 2008)

sluts - slush


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 5, 2008)

slush - plush


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 5, 2008)

plush - pulse


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 5, 2008)

pulse-lapse :blink: oh dear


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2008)

lapse - pears


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 5, 2008)

pears--stare


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 5, 2008)

stare --- tarts


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 5, 2008)

tarts - tasty


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 5, 2008)

tasty --- stays


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 6, 2008)

stays- styes


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2008)

styes - style


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 6, 2008)

style - stale


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 6, 2008)

Stale - Lease


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2008)

lease - tease


This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 6 seconds.


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 6, 2008)

Tease - Stare


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2008)

stare - snare

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 5 seconds.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 6, 2008)

snare - bears


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 6, 2008)

bears- beers


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 6, 2008)

beers -- erase


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2008)

erase - tease


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 6, 2008)

tease - taste :eat2:


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi everyone
Taste--Baste


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 6, 2008)

baste - bases


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2008)

bases - basis


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2008)

basis--basic


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 6, 2008)

basic - scabs


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 6, 2008)

Scabs - Crabs


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2008)

crabs--grabs


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 6, 2008)

grabs - Arabs


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2008)

arabs - barbs


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 6, 2008)

barbs - rabbi


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 6, 2008)

rabbi --- braid


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2008)

Braid--Bread


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2008)

bread - dread


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2008)

dread--tread


----------



## funkyvixen416 (Mar 6, 2008)

tread-ready


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2008)

ready--beard


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2008)

Beard - heard


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2008)

heard--hoard


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 6, 2008)

hoard- board


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2008)

board--bored


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2008)

bored - breed :huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 6, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> bored - breed :huh:



breed => bread


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2008)

bread--break


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 6, 2008)

Break => Reaks


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 6, 2008)

reaks - scare


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2008)

scare-scars


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 6, 2008)

scars --- cares


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2008)

scars - cares


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 6, 2008)

cares - clear


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 6, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> scare-scars



scars => Cares


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> scare-scars





goldilocks829 said:


> *scars --- cares*





Timberwolf said:


> *scars - cares*





mariac1966 said:


> *scars => Cares*





goldilocks829 said:


> cares - clear



er... :huh:  :doh:

clear - clean


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 7, 2008)

Clean - Glean


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2008)

Glean - Glenn


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 7, 2008)

glenn - angle


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 7, 2008)

angle - range


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 7, 2008)

Range - Rages


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 7, 2008)

rages --- stage


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 7, 2008)

stage - grate


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2008)

grate - grant


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 7, 2008)

grant -- gnats


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 7, 2008)

gnats--grant


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 7, 2008)

grant --- tango


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 7, 2008)

goldilocks829 said:


> grant --- tango



tango => goats


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 7, 2008)

goats - tongs


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 7, 2008)

Tongs - Thong:batting:


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 7, 2008)

thong- thing


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2008)

thing - think


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 7, 2008)

Think - Thank


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 7, 2008)

thank => chant


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 7, 2008)

chant---haunt


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 7, 2008)

haunt => taunt


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 7, 2008)

taunt--taint


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 7, 2008)

taint => paint


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 7, 2008)

Paint--Piano


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2008)

piano - nokia


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 7, 2008)

nokia => Aiken


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 7, 2008)

Aiken --- kinda


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 7, 2008)

Aiken?? lol


kinda- dinky


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 7, 2008)

Hello everyone again
Dinky--Kinky:smitten:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi Sugar 

Kinky - Winky :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi all.

Winky - Linky


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 8, 2008)

linky...really?

linky - lanky


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 8, 2008)

Lanky - Clank


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2008)

Clank - Ratchet... :huh: er... :doh: no.

clank - clonk


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 8, 2008)

clonk -- knock


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 8, 2008)

Knock - Knack


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 8, 2008)

knack --- crank


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 8, 2008)

clonk wtf is it with these creative words LOL or is it a differenet dialect?

crank - prank


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 8, 2008)

prank --- ranks


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 8, 2008)

ranks - snare


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 8, 2008)

snare - reins


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> clonk wtf is it with these creative words LOL or is it a differenet dialect?
> 
> crank - prank


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Onomatopoeia





goldilocks829 said:


> snare - reins


reins - veins


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 8, 2008)

veins- vices


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2008)

vices - dices


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 8, 2008)

dices => sides


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 8, 2008)

sides --- seeds


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2008)

seeds - weeds


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 8, 2008)

Weeds - Needs


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 8, 2008)

needs --- deans


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 8, 2008)

deans - deals


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 8, 2008)

deals--dealt


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 8, 2008)

dealt -- tiled


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 8, 2008)

tiled--diets no thank you not for me


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 8, 2008)

diets => stile


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 8, 2008)

stile--elite


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 8, 2008)

elite => tiled


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 8, 2008)

Tiled--Piled


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 8, 2008)

piled -- delis


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2008)

delis - slice


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 9, 2008)

slice => slime


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 9, 2008)

slime- meals


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2008)

slime meals? :huh:


meals - deals


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 9, 2008)

Deals - Lease


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2008)

lease - tease


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 9, 2008)

Tease - Seats (I wonder what one of those would look like :blush


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 9, 2008)

seats --- state


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 9, 2008)

State - Slate


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2008)

DUBLINDA said:


> Tease - Seats (I wonder what one of those would look like :blush


Good question... 



DUBLINDA said:


> State - Slate


slate - later


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 9, 2008)

Later--Tater:batting:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 9, 2008)

Later - Dater


Hi Sugar


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 9, 2008)

Dater--Hater

Hi. Linda


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2008)

hater - mater 

High all.


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 9, 2008)

Mater--Pater

Hi Timberwolf:bow:


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 9, 2008)

pater --- traps


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 9, 2008)

traps--craps  I couldn't resist


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2008)

craps - crops


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 9, 2008)

crops>>>scope


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2008)

scope - scoop


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 9, 2008)

scoop --- oopsy


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2008)

oopsy - topsy


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 9, 2008)

topsy => stops


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 9, 2008)

stops--shops


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2008)

shops - hopes


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 9, 2008)

hopes---dopes:blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 9, 2008)

dopes => drops


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 9, 2008)

drops --- sport


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 9, 2008)

sport- snort


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 9, 2008)

snort--snore


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 9, 2008)

snore- bores


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 9, 2008)

bores => pores


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 9, 2008)

pores- sport


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 10, 2008)

sports => trips


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2008)

trips - grips


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 10, 2008)

grips => gripe


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 10, 2008)

Gripe - Grape


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2008)

grape - grade


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 10, 2008)

grade- great


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 10, 2008)

great - Graft


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2008)

graft - draft


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 10, 2008)

Draft - Farts


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 10, 2008)

farts --- stars


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 10, 2008)

stars - tress


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 10, 2008)

Tress - Trees


----------



## mottiemushroom (Mar 10, 2008)

trees>>>>stare


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 10, 2008)

stare - stair


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 10, 2008)

hi everybody
Stair--Rains


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 10, 2008)

rains --- snare


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 10, 2008)

snare--share


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2008)

share - hairs


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 10, 2008)

hairs---harps


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 10, 2008)

harps - spare


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 10, 2008)

spare --- raspy


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2008)

raspy - grasp


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 10, 2008)

grasp - grass


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2008)

grass - gross


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 10, 2008)

Gross - Roses


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2008)

gross roses? :huh:

roses - rises


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 10, 2008)

rises - siren


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 10, 2008)

siren--nears *covers ears*


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 10, 2008)

nears - rears


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 10, 2008)

rears--fears:blink:


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 10, 2008)

fears - farce


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 10, 2008)

farce- trace


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2008)

trace - brace


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 10, 2008)

brace --- crabs


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 10, 2008)

crabs- scars  I guess scratching from a bad case of crabs can cause scars? Grossness. LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2008)

scars - cares


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 10, 2008)

cares- scrap


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2008)

scrap - rapes


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 10, 2008)

rapes- capes


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 11, 2008)

capes---speak


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2008)

speak - sneak


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 11, 2008)

sneak -- snack :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2008)

snack - smack


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 11, 2008)

smack - Camps


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 11, 2008)

Camps - Champ


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 11, 2008)

champ - charm


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 11, 2008)

charm --- ranch


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 11, 2008)

ranch - crank


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi everybody
crank--prank


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 11, 2008)

prank - plank


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2008)

plank - spank


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 11, 2008)

spank - speak


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 11, 2008)

Speak - Steak:eat2:


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 11, 2008)

steak --- tanks


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 11, 2008)

tanks - skate


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2008)

skate - tears


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 11, 2008)

tears - steer


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 11, 2008)

steer--sheer


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 11, 2008)

sheer- hears


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 11, 2008)

hears--gears


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 11, 2008)

gears- cages


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 11, 2008)

cages--stage


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 11, 2008)

stage- gated


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 11, 2008)

gated---grade


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2008)

grade - grate


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 12, 2008)

Grate - Greet


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2008)

greet - trees


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 12, 2008)

trees - Spree


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 12, 2008)

Spree - Speed


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 12, 2008)

speed- spade


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 12, 2008)

spade - dates


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 12, 2008)

dates --- tread


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2008)

tread - bread


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 12, 2008)

Bread - Dread


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 12, 2008)

hi gang
Dread===Ready


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 12, 2008)

ready - years


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 12, 2008)

years --- yards


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 12, 2008)

yards => drags


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 12, 2008)

drags - bards


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 12, 2008)

bards => braid


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 12, 2008)

braid - bride


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 12, 2008)

bride --- sired


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 12, 2008)

sired => drips


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2008)

drips - trips


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi everyone
trips---traps


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 12, 2008)

traps => paste


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Maria
paste--taste:eat1:


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 12, 2008)

**Hi Fran...hope you had a good day.

Taste => tears


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 12, 2008)

tears--wears


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 12, 2008)

wears => spear


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2008)

spear - spree


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 12, 2008)

spree--reaps Hi Timberwolf


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi everyone! 

reaps --- Sears


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 12, 2008)

sears => spare


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2008)

spare - spore


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 12, 2008)

spore => snore


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 12, 2008)

snore --- rinse


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2008)

rinse - grins


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 13, 2008)

grins- grind


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 13, 2008)

grind => drain


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2008)

drain - brain


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 13, 2008)

brain => train


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2008)

train - rains :huh:  Yikes!


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 13, 2008)

Rains - Snare


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2008)

snare - snake


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 13, 2008)

snake - knave


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2008)

knave - navel


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 13, 2008)

Navel - Gavel


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 13, 2008)

gavel - value


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 13, 2008)

value - Valve


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 13, 2008)

valve --- slave


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 13, 2008)

slave - Slate


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 13, 2008)

slate --- taste :eat2:


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 13, 2008)

Taste - Tasty


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 13, 2008)

tasty --- salty


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 13, 2008)

salty - tales


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 13, 2008)

tales --- table


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 13, 2008)

table - blast


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 13, 2008)

blast--stale


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2008)

stale - table


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 13, 2008)

table --- label


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 13, 2008)

Label--Fable


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 13, 2008)

fable - blame


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2008)

blame - flame


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 13, 2008)

large --- gears


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 13, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> blame - flame



flame => frame


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2008)

goldilocks829 said:


> large --- gears


Looks like you got lost in this maze of a thread... 



mariac1966 said:


> flame => frame


frame - ramen


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 13, 2008)

ramen => nears


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2008)

nears - tears


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 13, 2008)

*tears* ---- from the ------ *heart * :wubu:


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi everyone
Heart---chart


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 13, 2008)

Hiya sugar and spice! 

chart ----- earth


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi ya
earth---treat:eat2:


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 14, 2008)

treat --- eater :eat1:


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 14, 2008)

eater => tater


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 14, 2008)

tater- trait


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 14, 2008)

trait --- attic


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2008)

attic - catty


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 14, 2008)

Catty - Batty :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2008)

batty - fatty


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 14, 2008)

fatty - rafty


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 14, 2008)

Rafty - Craft


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2008)

craft - draft


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 14, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> craft - draft



draft - Drift


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2008)

drift - fried


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 14, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> drift - fried



fried - Cried


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2008)

cried - creed


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 14, 2008)

creed --- riced


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2008)

riced - diced


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 14, 2008)

Diced - Dices


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2008)

Dices - Cider


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 14, 2008)

cider - dried


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 14, 2008)

dried --- adder


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 14, 2008)

adder- grade


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2008)

grade - guard


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 14, 2008)

Guard - Drags


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Everyone:batting:
Drags--Drugs


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 14, 2008)

drugs => grads


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 14, 2008)

grads --- raids


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 14, 2008)

raids----maids


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 14, 2008)

maids --- dimes


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 14, 2008)

dimes--snide


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 15, 2008)

snide --- dined


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 15, 2008)

dined => tined


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 15, 2008)

tined - diner


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 15, 2008)

diner => drive


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 15, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> diner => drive



drive - Fried


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 15, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> drive - Fried




Fried => tried


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 15, 2008)

tried==pried Hi Maria


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 15, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> tried==pried



pried => cried


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 15, 2008)

cried--dried


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 15, 2008)

dried => rides


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 15, 2008)

rides--drips


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 15, 2008)

drips => pride


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 15, 2008)

pride---prime


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 15, 2008)

prime --- prize


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 15, 2008)

prize---ripen


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 16, 2008)

ripen - risen


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 16, 2008)

Risen - Nears


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 16, 2008)

nears - tears


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 16, 2008)

Tears - Bears


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 16, 2008)

bears => brave


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 16, 2008)

brave - grave


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi everyone:batting:
Grave---Gravy I'd hate to imagine what this would be


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 16, 2008)

gravy => grays


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 16, 2008)

grays --- grasp


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 16, 2008)

grasp => grape


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 16, 2008)

grape - rapes


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 16, 2008)

rapes--stare


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 16, 2008)

stare --- artsy


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 16, 2008)

artsy - antsy


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 16, 2008)

antsy => pants


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 16, 2008)

pants - rants


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 16, 2008)

rants => stand


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 16, 2008)

Stand - Darts


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 16, 2008)

darts--darns


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 16, 2008)

darns- yarns


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 16, 2008)

yarns => yearn


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 16, 2008)

yearn-learn


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 16, 2008)

learn =>nears


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2008)

nears - sears


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 17, 2008)

sears => pares


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2008)

pares - parts


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 17, 2008)

Parts - Start


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 17, 2008)

Start - Tarps


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2008)

tarps - harps


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 17, 2008)

harps --- raspy


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 17, 2008)

raspy => stray


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2008)

stray - cats ... er... no.

stray - traps


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 17, 2008)

traps--spark


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2008)

spark - spork


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 17, 2008)

spork => parks


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2008)

parks - rakes


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 17, 2008)

rakes => brake


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2008)

brake - Drake


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 18, 2008)

drake => rakes


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 18, 2008)

Rakes - Steak


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 18, 2008)

steak => seats


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2008)

:huh: steak seats? :huh:

seats - meats


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 18, 2008)

meats => steam


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 18, 2008)

steam - Stamp


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 18, 2008)

Stamp - Pants


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 18, 2008)

pants => gnats


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 18, 2008)

gnats----gnaws


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2008)

gnaws - wargs


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 18, 2008)

wargs --- grows


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 18, 2008)

grows- gowns


----------



## Paquito (Mar 18, 2008)

gowns - grown


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 18, 2008)

grown- wrung

free2beme- I heart your signature! Especially the second line- I love Gabriel Iglesias!!


----------



## Paquito (Mar 18, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> free2beme- I heart your signature! Especially the second line- I love Gabriel Iglesias!!



yay, another Gabriel Iglesias fan! he's hilarious, one of my favorite comedians, helped me realize my fluffy potential.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2008)

wrung - wrong


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 18, 2008)

wrong- goner


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 18, 2008)

goner => green


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2008)

green - greed


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 18, 2008)

greed => deers


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2008)

deers - breed


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 18, 2008)

breed---bread


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2008)

bread - reads


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 18, 2008)

reads---tread


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2008)

tread - mill... :doh: no.


tread - dares


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 19, 2008)

Dares - Shred


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 19, 2008)

shred --- shard


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 19, 2008)

Shard - Hardy


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 19, 2008)

Hardy - Handy


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 19, 2008)

handy => hands


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 19, 2008)

hands--wands


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2008)

wands - Wanda


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 19, 2008)

Wanda---Panda


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2008)

panda - danas


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 19, 2008)

danas => sands


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 19, 2008)

Sands - Sodas


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 19, 2008)

sodas => toads


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 19, 2008)

toads---boats


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2008)

boats - boost


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 19, 2008)

boost---roost


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2008)

roost - roast


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 19, 2008)

roast---toast:eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 19, 2008)

toast => totes


***Hi Sugar!


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 19, 2008)

totes--smote


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 19, 2008)

smote => moist


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2008)

moist - hoist


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 20, 2008)

hoist => shoot


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2008)

shoot - boots


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 20, 2008)

Boots - Stood


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 20, 2008)

Stood - Toons


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2008)

toons - snoop


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 20, 2008)

snoop- opens


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2008)

opens - spend


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 20, 2008)

spend - dense


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 20, 2008)

dense---sense


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 20, 2008)

sense- needs


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 20, 2008)

needs---teens


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 20, 2008)

teens- scent


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2008)

scent - scene


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 20, 2008)

scene--necks


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 20, 2008)

necks - knees


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 20, 2008)

knees--sneak


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2008)

sneak - speak


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 20, 2008)

speak => spark


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2008)

spark - shark

(spark shark? er... :huh


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 20, 2008)

shark --- ranks


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2008)

ranks - banks


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 20, 2008)

banks--bands


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2008)

bands - hands


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 20, 2008)

hands => shady


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 20, 2008)

shady--shade


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 20, 2008)

shade => dares


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 20, 2008)

dares=pares


----------



## g-squared (Mar 20, 2008)

pares=ropes


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 20, 2008)

ropes => roses


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2008)

roses - doses


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

doses => seeds


----------



## qwertyman173 (Mar 21, 2008)

seeds - cedes


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

cedes => cades


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2008)

cades - cakes :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

cakes => sacks


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 21, 2008)

sacks - Scabs _eeeeeeeeeeeeew_


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

scabs =>basic


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2008)

basic - basis


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 21, 2008)

basis - sails


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 21, 2008)

Sails - Salts


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

salts => slaps


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 21, 2008)

slaps --- lapse


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2008)

lapse - claps


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 21, 2008)

Claps - Clips


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 21, 2008)

clips --- split


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 21, 2008)

split---splat:blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

splat => petal


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 21, 2008)

petal- pedal


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2008)

pedal - medal


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 21, 2008)

Medal - Metal


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2008)

metal - meats


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

meats => teams


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 21, 2008)

teams---shame


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

shame => shams


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 21, 2008)

shams---slams


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

slams => lambs


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 21, 2008)

lambs---slabs


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 21, 2008)

slabs => slaps


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2008)

slaps - leaps


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 22, 2008)

leaps => sleep


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2008)

sleep - sheep


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 22, 2008)

Sheep - Sheer


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2008)

sheer - shred


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 22, 2008)

shred =>sired


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 22, 2008)

sired - risen


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 22, 2008)

risen => riser


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 22, 2008)

riser - rears


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2008)

rears - tears


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 22, 2008)

tears - Strap


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 22, 2008)

Strap--Strip


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 22, 2008)

strip => parts


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2008)

parts - ports


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 22, 2008)

ports => poets


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 22, 2008)

Poets---Poems


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 22, 2008)

poems => morse


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 22, 2008)

morse---snore zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 22, 2008)

snore => pores


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 22, 2008)

pores - pours


----------



## Tieve (Mar 22, 2008)

pours ---> rouse


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 22, 2008)

rouse----mouse


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 22, 2008)

mouse => mopes


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 22, 2008)

mopes- sperm


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 22, 2008)

ha ha ha she said sperm
sperm----reaps


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 22, 2008)

reaps => share


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 22, 2008)

share---harsh


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 22, 2008)

harsh- shard


I'm glad you got a kick out of the sperm comment, sugar and spice


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 22, 2008)

yep I'm immature like that at times
Shard--shred


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 22, 2008)

shred- Shrek

lol


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 22, 2008)

shrek----shrew


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 22, 2008)

shrew- where


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 22, 2008)

where---wheel


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 22, 2008)

wheel- heels


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 22, 2008)

heels----feels


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 22, 2008)

feels- leafs

Not the plural of "leaf" the noun... I'm talking about "leaf" the verb... and I'm a huge semantics nerd. LOL


----------



## Tieve (Mar 23, 2008)

leafs ---> shale


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 23, 2008)

shale- whale


----------



## Tieve (Mar 23, 2008)

whale ---> whole


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 23, 2008)

whole- whore


you know I had to do it... lol


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 23, 2008)

hee hee I probably would have too
whore---where?


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 23, 2008)

where- heres


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 23, 2008)

heres => heros


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 23, 2008)

heros-store


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 23, 2008)

store => repot


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 23, 2008)

repot- depot


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 23, 2008)

depot => taped


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 23, 2008)

taped- peats


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 23, 2008)

peats => beats


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2008)

beats - steam


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 23, 2008)

steam - meets


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 23, 2008)

meets - Steer


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2008)

steer - steep


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 23, 2008)

steep => peers


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 23, 2008)

peers- pears


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 23, 2008)

pears---spore


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2008)

spore - roped


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 23, 2008)

roped- drops


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 23, 2008)

drops --- roped


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 23, 2008)

Roped - Doped


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 23, 2008)

doped => dozed


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi
Dozed---Dozen


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 23, 2008)

dozen => drone


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 23, 2008)

drone--crone


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 23, 2008)

crone - crane


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 23, 2008)

crane => crate


----------



## Tieve (Mar 23, 2008)

crate ---> tears


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 24, 2008)

tears => stars


----------



## Tieve (Mar 24, 2008)

stars ---> stare


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 24, 2008)

stare => rated


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

rated - mated


----------



## Tieve (Mar 24, 2008)

mated ---> death


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

death - depth


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 24, 2008)

Depth - Perth


----------



## Tieve (Mar 24, 2008)

Perth ---> earth


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 24, 2008)

earth - Trash


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 24, 2008)

Trash - Harsh


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

harsh - crash


----------



## Tieve (Mar 24, 2008)

crash ---> shark


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

a crash shark... interesting...

shark - share


----------



## MadWeePete (Mar 24, 2008)

share -> spare


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

spare - spore


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 24, 2008)

spore --- roped


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 24, 2008)

roped- drops


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

drops - crops


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 24, 2008)

crops => score


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 24, 2008)

score --- cross


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 24, 2008)

cross- criss


criss cross make you wanna jump jump


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 24, 2008)

jump jump
criss---crass


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2008)

:bounce:

crass - scare


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 25, 2008)

scare- raced


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 25, 2008)

raced => trace


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2008)

trace - grace


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 25, 2008)

grace => grape


----------



## Tieve (Mar 25, 2008)

grape ---> grope


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 25, 2008)

grope => roped


----------



## Tieve (Mar 25, 2008)

roped ---> pride


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 25, 2008)

pride => rider


----------



## Tieve (Mar 25, 2008)

rider ---> tired


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 25, 2008)

tired => timed


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2008)

timed - timid


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 25, 2008)

timid => midis


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 25, 2008)

Midis - Maids


Sam - I LOL at your reference to criss cross but I think they have spelled it with a K  It was still really funny though.


----------



## Tieve (Mar 25, 2008)

maids ---> dimes


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 25, 2008)

Dimes - Dames


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2008)

dames - names


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 25, 2008)

names => napes


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 25, 2008)

napes --- snaps


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 25, 2008)

snaps- pants


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 25, 2008)

pants => stamp


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 25, 2008)

stamp - Tramp


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 25, 2008)

tramp => marts


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 25, 2008)

marts - Swarm


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 25, 2008)

Swarm - Swear


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 25, 2008)

swear- areas

hahaha- I made a connection btwn the two "change a letter" threads.

I'm just sooooo clever.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2008)

areas - reads


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 25, 2008)

reads- dream


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2008)

dream - cream


(What kind of cream might this be?)


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 25, 2008)

cream- scram


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 25, 2008)

scram - smack


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2008)

smack - cakes


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 25, 2008)

cakes => takes


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 25, 2008)

takes --- kites


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2008)

kites - kilts


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 25, 2008)

kilts--silks


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 26, 2008)

silks => licks


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 26, 2008)

licks- kicks


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 26, 2008)

kicks => ticks


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

ticks - kites


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 26, 2008)

Kites - Bikes


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

bikes - hikes


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 26, 2008)

hikes => shake


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

shake - shiek


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 26, 2008)

shiek - skies


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

skies - skips


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 26, 2008)

skips - spike


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

spike - spite


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 26, 2008)

spite - paste


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 26, 2008)

Paste--Taste:blink:


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 26, 2008)

taste - tease


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

tease - haste


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 26, 2008)

haste- taste


Timberwolf, I think it's slightly ironic that the word you chose was haste... but you were too slow.


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 26, 2008)

taste---sates


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

sates - gates

SMA, it wasn't me being in haste...


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 26, 2008)

gates --- gases


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

gases - glass


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 26, 2008)

glass---slash ouch


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 26, 2008)

slash => smash


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

smash - stash


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 26, 2008)

stash- ashes


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2008)

ashes - slash


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 27, 2008)

slash => shale


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 27, 2008)

shale- whale


----------



## qwertyman173 (Mar 27, 2008)

whale - heals


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 27, 2008)

Heals - Deals


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2008)

deals - meals


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 27, 2008)

Meals - Meats


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 27, 2008)

Meats - Malts


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 27, 2008)

malts --- small


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2008)

small - llama


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 27, 2008)

llama--malls


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 27, 2008)

malls- males


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 27, 2008)

males - miles


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2008)

miles - piles


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 27, 2008)

piles - slide


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2008)

slide - sides


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 27, 2008)

sides--dives


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2008)

dives - divas


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 27, 2008)

divas---saved


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 27, 2008)

saved- vespa


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 27, 2008)

vespa---paved


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 27, 2008)

paved- paves


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 27, 2008)

paves => raves


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 27, 2008)

raves --- veers


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 27, 2008)

Veers - Steer


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 27, 2008)

steer => stare


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2008)

stare - stair


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 28, 2008)

Stair - Stark


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2008)

stark - stork


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 28, 2008)

stork- dorks :huh:


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 28, 2008)

dorks --- drops


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2008)

drops - sport


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 28, 2008)

sport - strip


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 28, 2008)

strip => parts


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 28, 2008)

Parts - Farts


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 28, 2008)

farts - stray


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 28, 2008)

stray --- years


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 28, 2008)

years => fears


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2008)

fears - tears


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 28, 2008)

tears => wears


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2008)

wears - sweat


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 28, 2008)

sweat - sweet


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2008)

sweet - steed


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 28, 2008)

steed - dates


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2008)

dates - mated


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 28, 2008)

mated => mater


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 28, 2008)

mater - water


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 28, 2008)

Water - Later


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 28, 2008)

later => rates


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 28, 2008)

Rates - Tease


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi everyone 
Tease--Lease


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 28, 2008)

Hiya sugar and spice! 

Lease - Stale


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 28, 2008)

Stale===Tails


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 28, 2008)

Tails - Stalk


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 28, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Tails - Stalk



Ha Ha good one
Stalk===Balks


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 28, 2008)

balks => lacks


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi Maria
Lacks---Licks


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hiya Sugar 

Licks => picks


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 28, 2008)

Picks===Pocks


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 28, 2008)

pocks => socks


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 28, 2008)

socks--stock


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 28, 2008)

stock - tucks


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 28, 2008)

tucks => tacks


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2008)

tacks - hacks


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 29, 2008)

hacks => hawks


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2008)

hawks - gawks


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 29, 2008)

gawks => gwaps


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 29, 2008)

Gwaps - Wasps


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 29, 2008)

wasps - washs


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 29, 2008)

washs --- shows


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2008)

shows - slows


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 29, 2008)

slows- glows


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 29, 2008)

glows - Logos


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2008)

logos - logon


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 29, 2008)

logon- goons


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 29, 2008)

goons - Gowns


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 29, 2008)

gowns- swing


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 29, 2008)

swing - Winks


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2008)

winks - links


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 29, 2008)

links => lints


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2008)

lints - flint


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 29, 2008)

flint => faint


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2008)

faint - paint


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 29, 2008)

paint----saint


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2008)

saint - tints


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Timberwolf
tints-----mints


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi sugar. (tints mints?)

mints - pints


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 29, 2008)

pints---trips


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2008)

trips - drips


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 29, 2008)

drips => drops


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 29, 2008)

drops---crops


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 29, 2008)

crops => score


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 29, 2008)

score--scorn


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 29, 2008)

scorn => corny


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 29, 2008)

corny - acorn


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 30, 2008)

acorn => crane


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 30, 2008)

crane --- racer


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

racer - pacer


----------



## fa_oop_north (Mar 30, 2008)

pacer - creep


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 30, 2008)

creep - price


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 30, 2008)

price => crimp


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 30, 2008)

crimp --- prime


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

prime - crime

:huh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 30, 2008)

crime - Prime


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

prime - grime :huh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 30, 2008)

grime - Gripe


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

gripe - ripen


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 30, 2008)

ripen - pines


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 30, 2008)

pines => spins


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 30, 2008)

spins - spine


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 30, 2008)

spine => napes


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

napes - rapes


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 30, 2008)

rapes => sears


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

sears - seals


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 30, 2008)

seals => lease


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 30, 2008)

HI Everyone:bow:
lease---cease


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2008)

cease - tease

Hi!


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 30, 2008)

tease---stead


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 30, 2008)

stead => trade


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 30, 2008)

trade- rates


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

rates . mates


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 31, 2008)

mates => seats


----------



## DUBLINDA (Mar 31, 2008)

Seats - Teats


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

teats - treat


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 31, 2008)

treat => taste


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

taste - haste :huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 31, 2008)

haste => waste


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

waste - waist


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 31, 2008)

waist - Stair


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 31, 2008)

stair - stare


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

stare - start


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 31, 2008)

stare---teary


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

teary - weary


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 31, 2008)

Weary--years


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

years - yeast


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 31, 2008)

yeast- stare


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

stare - trace


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 31, 2008)

trace- track


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 31, 2008)

track => tract


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 31, 2008)

tract----start


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

start - smart


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 31, 2008)

smart => smalt


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 31, 2008)

smalt - melts


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 1, 2008)

is smalt a word??


melts- tells


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2008)

tells - slate


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 1, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> is smalt a word??
> 
> 
> melts- tells





Smalt is powdered glass, colored deep blue


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 1, 2008)

slate => state


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 1, 2008)

state - tater


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 1, 2008)

tater => trace


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 1, 2008)

trace - grace


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 1, 2008)

grace => grape


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 1, 2008)

grape - Grade


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 1, 2008)

grade - grand


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2008)

grand - drags


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 1, 2008)

drags---guard


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 1, 2008)

guard - drugs


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 1, 2008)

drugs- shrug


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 1, 2008)

shrug - shrub


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 1, 2008)

shrub---brash


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 1, 2008)

brash => brass


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 1, 2008)

brass--crass


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 1, 2008)

crass => crabs


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2008)

crabs - barks


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 2, 2008)

barks- shark


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 2, 2008)

shark - rakes


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 2, 2008)

rakes- races


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 2, 2008)

races - cakes


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 2, 2008)

cakes - makes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 2, 2008)

makes - Skate


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 2, 2008)

skate - tacks


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 2, 2008)

tacks - ticks


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 2, 2008)

ticks => tucks


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 2, 2008)

tucks----ducks


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 2, 2008)

ducks => decks


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 2, 2008)

decks - docks


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 2, 2008)

docks => socks


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 2, 2008)

socks- stock


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 2, 2008)

stock===smock


----------



## goldilocks829 (Apr 2, 2008)

smock --- smoke


----------



## balletguy (Apr 2, 2008)

smoke---spoke....


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 2, 2008)

spoke---poked


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 2, 2008)

poked- doupe


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 2, 2008)

doupe => dopes


***What is _doupe_?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 2, 2008)

dopes - speed


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 3, 2008)

speed- steed








doupe


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2008)

steed -diets


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 3, 2008)

diets- stein


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2008)

stein - notes


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 3, 2008)

notes => dotes


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2008)

dotes - potes


(oh, by the way... pote is french, meaning "buddy")


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 3, 2008)

potes => motes


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2008)

motes - moles


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 3, 2008)

moles- limes


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2008)

limes - times


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 3, 2008)

times- moist


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2008)

moist - hoist


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 3, 2008)

hoist - Shirt


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2008)

shirt - skirt


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 3, 2008)

skirt- stark


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 3, 2008)

stark => barks


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2008)

barks - parks


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi 
Parks---Perks


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 3, 2008)

perks => perms


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 3, 2008)

perms---poems


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 3, 2008)

poems => proms


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 3, 2008)

proms---prams


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 3, 2008)

prams -- sharp


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 3, 2008)

Sharp---Harpy


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 3, 2008)

harpy => prays


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 4, 2008)

prays- stray


----------



## qwertyman173 (Apr 4, 2008)

stray - rates


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2008)

rates - Bates


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 4, 2008)

bates => stare


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2008)

stare - stars


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 4, 2008)

stars- trash


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2008)

trash - crash


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 4, 2008)

crash - warsh (southern folks say it ... means wash! )


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2008)

warsh - harsh


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 4, 2008)

Harsh---Sharp Yikes!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 4, 2008)

Sharp --------teeth on the ---------- Shark


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 4, 2008)

good one
I hope the SHARK----doesn't bite my SHANK


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2008)

Would your shank prefer a spank?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 4, 2008)

but do you have to SPANK your ---->SPUNK?


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 4, 2008)

Noooo but if I dont spank my spunk will this throw people into Funks?
spunk---funks


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 4, 2008)

dunno...but FUNKS is certainly--------> FUNKY


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2008)

funky - punky


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 4, 2008)

punky - punks


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 4, 2008)

Punks--skunk:blink:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 4, 2008)

skunk - stunk i think thats a word?


----------



## corbinFA (Apr 4, 2008)

stunk-spunk


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 4, 2008)

Spunk---Gunks


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 4, 2008)

gunks => hunks


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 4, 2008)

hunks---honks


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 4, 2008)

honks => shone


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 4, 2008)

shone---honey


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 5, 2008)

honey => honed


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2008)

honed - boned


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2008)

boned - owned


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2008)

owned - drown


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2008)

drown -crowd


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2008)

crowd - crows

(now this sounds like Hitchcock... )


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 5, 2008)

crows - Cowls


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2008)

cowls - slows


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 5, 2008)

slows - Slops


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2008)

slops - slope


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 5, 2008)

slope---peels


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 5, 2008)

peels => leaps


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 5, 2008)

leaps- apple


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 5, 2008)

apple => ample


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 5, 2008)

ample--meals YEAH!:eat1:


----------



## goldilocks829 (Apr 5, 2008)

meals --- lambs


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 5, 2008)

meals => mails


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 5, 2008)

mails--snail


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 5, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> mails--snail



Snail Mail ---- those are the days without email 


snail => bails


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 5, 2008)

bails - aisle


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 5, 2008)

aisle => sails


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 5, 2008)

sails - lasso


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 5, 2008)

lasso => glass


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 5, 2008)

glass----gloss


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 5, 2008)

gloss- slosh


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 6, 2008)

slosh--holes:huh: that sounds nasty huh?


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

lol


holes- leash


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 6, 2008)

leash---fleas


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

fleas- lease


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 6, 2008)

lease---seals


----------



## Tieve (Apr 6, 2008)

seals ---> sells


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

sells ---- bless


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

bless- slabs


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

slabs - lasts


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

lasts- salty


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

salty ------ talks


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

talks- stale


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

stale ---- steak :huh:


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

steak- stack


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

stack => stick


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

steam - melts


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

:huh: where did steam come from, mister??


stick- kicks


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

**I had to edit my posting (steak -steam) because you snuck in one minute ahead of me**


kicks => nicks


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

Aahhhh.... gotcha. 


nicks- snack :eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

snack => backs


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

backs --- basks


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

basks- sacks


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> :huh: where did steam come from, mister??
> 
> 
> stick- kicks



Oh crud. :doh: Oops. :blush::blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

sacks => racks


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

racks- races


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

races ---- crash


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 6, 2008)

crash - scare


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

scare => scrap


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

scrap ---- parks


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

parks => perks


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 6, 2008)

PERKS - spark


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

spark => spars


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

spars ---raspy


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

raspy => reaps


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

reaps --- spore

g'nite everyone! :bow:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

**goodnight**

spore => spare


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

spare - spade

Hi!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi Timberwolf


spade => spied


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

spied - speed


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

speed => deers


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

deers - peers


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

**I see you are now "_downside up_." :doh:


Peers => pares


----------



## Tieve (Apr 6, 2008)

pares ---> raise


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

Raise => Races


----------



## Tieve (Apr 6, 2008)

races ---> sauce


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

sauce => sauch


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 6, 2008)

sauch really? LOLOL.....

sauch - chase


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

chase - cases


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 6, 2008)

cases - casts


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

casts - lasts


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

lasts --- blast


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 6, 2008)

blast - Baste


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

baste => stabs


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 6, 2008)

stabs - Baths


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

baths => bathe


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi 
Bathe---Hated:huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

hated - mated


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 6, 2008)

mated---muted


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

muted- timed


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 6, 2008)

timed--mimed


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

mimed - dimms


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

dimms => dimes


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

dimes - limes


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

limes => mails


----------



## soleil3313 (Apr 6, 2008)

limes - likes


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

**Welcome aboard Soleil**

Likes => slice


----------



## soleil3313 (Apr 6, 2008)

Slice - aisle

Thanks mariac!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

aisle => sails


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

sails ---------------------------> liars


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 6, 2008)

liars--stair


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

stair => rates


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 6, 2008)

rates----straw


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

straw => wares


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 6, 2008)

wares----warns


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

warns- snare


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 6, 2008)

snare => rears


----------



## soleil3313 (Apr 6, 2008)

snare - spear

....I wonder how many of these have already been used....


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

spear- areas


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 6, 2008)

areas - reads


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

reads- drape


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

drape - roped


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 6, 2008)

roped - pared


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

pared - pears


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 6, 2008)

pears - parts


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

parts --- sport


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

sport- trots


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 6, 2008)

trots - tarts


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

tarts- rates


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

rates ---- tiers


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

tiers- miser


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

miser => riser


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 6, 2008)

riser - raise


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

raise => raids


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 6, 2008)

raids - stair


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 6, 2008)

stair => strap


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 6, 2008)

strap - strip


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2008)

strip- traps


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 7, 2008)

traps - spats


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2008)

spats- stars


----------



## snuffy2000 (Apr 7, 2008)

Stars - Stare


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 7, 2008)

stars - tarts


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

stars => smart


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2008)

smart- marks


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 7, 2008)

marks - karma


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

karma => parka


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2008)

parka- spark


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

spark - spork


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 7, 2008)

spark - pears


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 7, 2008)

spork - stork


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2008)

Dang it- everyone is so freakin fast!!


stork- forks


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 7, 2008)

forks - roofs


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2008)

roofs- spoof


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

roofs => fools


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 7, 2008)

fools - loofa


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 7, 2008)

loofa - floor


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

floor => flood


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2008)

flood- loofa


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

loofa => float


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2008)

float- loath


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 7, 2008)

loath - halts


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2008)

halts- stalk


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

stalk => stack


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 7, 2008)

stalk - stale


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2008)

stale- slats


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

slats => slate


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

slate - talks


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

talks => tales


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

tales -------slant


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

slant => stand


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

stand ----- dents


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

dents => stone


----------



## Tieve (Apr 7, 2008)

stone ---> store


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

store - stove


----------



## Tieve (Apr 7, 2008)

stove ---> voter


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

voter --- votes


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

votes => totes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 7, 2008)

totes - Notes


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

notes => STOLE


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 7, 2008)

stole - steal


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

steal - tease


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 7, 2008)

tease - steer


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

steer - steel


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 7, 2008)

steel - elite


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 7, 2008)

elite - tiles


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

tiles - least


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

least - feast


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2008)

feast- staff


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 7, 2008)

staff - farts (what can I say - I'm a 12 year old)


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 7, 2008)

LOL me too
Farts---Straw :blink: I wonder how you use it


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

straw - stray


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

stray => traps


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 7, 2008)

traps - party


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

party => trays


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 7, 2008)

trays - start


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

start - smart


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

smart -> tramp


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 7, 2008)

tramp---stamp


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 7, 2008)

stamp - parts


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

parts => darts


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 7, 2008)

darts--marts


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

marts => stare


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 7, 2008)

stare--share


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

share - spare


----------



## Tieve (Apr 7, 2008)

spare ---> speak


----------



## goldilocks829 (Apr 7, 2008)

speak --- pears


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

pears ----- caper


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2008)

caper - raper


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 7, 2008)

raper - taper


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

taper => taped


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

taped ---- paste


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

paste => steep


----------



## soleil3313 (Apr 7, 2008)

steep -> SHEEP! 

(They're like little clouds with legs!! )


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 7, 2008)

sheep - peers


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 7, 2008)

peers - piers


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 7, 2008)

piers - spare


----------



## Tieve (Apr 8, 2008)

spare ---> scare


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2008)

scare - stare


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 8, 2008)

stare => stark


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2008)

stark - stack


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 8, 2008)

stack => backs


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 8, 2008)

backs - Scabs


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2008)

scabs - crabs


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 8, 2008)

crabs - barks


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 8, 2008)

barks - spark


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 8, 2008)

spark - Prank


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 8, 2008)

prank - spank


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2008)

spank - speak


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 8, 2008)

speak---peals


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2008)

peals - pearl


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 8, 2008)

pearl---spear


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 8, 2008)

spear => pares


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 8, 2008)

pares - bares


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 8, 2008)

bares => brave


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 8, 2008)

brave - verbs


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 8, 2008)

verbs => raved


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 8, 2008)

raved - dared


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 8, 2008)

raved---caved


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 8, 2008)

caved - cases


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 8, 2008)

cases => casts


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 8, 2008)

casts---stabs


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 8, 2008)

stabs - baste


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 8, 2008)

baste => bales


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 8, 2008)

bales ---- seals


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 8, 2008)

seals => lease


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 8, 2008)

lease --- eased


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2008)

eased - cease


----------



## Tieve (Apr 9, 2008)

cease ---> tease


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 9, 2008)

tease - Steam


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

steam => reams


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 9, 2008)

reams - smart


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

smart => darts


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 9, 2008)

darts - trash


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 9, 2008)

trash- crash


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 9, 2008)

crash - harsh


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 9, 2008)

harsh - marsh


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 9, 2008)

marsh - charm


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi everyone
charm--harms


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 9, 2008)

harms - swarm


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 9, 2008)

swarm - farms


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2008)

farms - harms


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 9, 2008)

harms - harsh


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 9, 2008)

harsh--share


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 9, 2008)

share ---- hires


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2008)

hires - fires


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 9, 2008)

fires---fines


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 9, 2008)

fines- singe


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

singe => sings


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 9, 2008)

sings---wings


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

wings => swigs


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 9, 2008)

swigs - twigs


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 9, 2008)

twigs - swift


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

swift => stiff


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 9, 2008)

Stiff ---- Stuff:huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Stiff ---- Stuff:huh:



This really struck me funny!! 


Stuff => staff


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh man I wish I had thought to say staff
Staff---Flats


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

flats => float


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 9, 2008)

float - bloat


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

bloat => blots


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 9, 2008)

blots - tools


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

tools => pools


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 9, 2008)

pools---spoon:eat1:


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 9, 2008)

spoon ---- ponds


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 9, 2008)

ponds--bonds


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 9, 2008)

bonds - nodes


----------



## Tieve (Apr 9, 2008)

nodes ---> dines


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

dines => pines


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2008)

pines - vines


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 10, 2008)

vines ---- evens


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

evens => vents


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 10, 2008)

vents ----- ovens


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

ovens => stone


----------



## Tieve (Apr 10, 2008)

stone ---> scone


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 10, 2008)

scone - Score


----------



## Tieve (Apr 10, 2008)

score ---> scorn


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 10, 2008)

scorn - Acorn


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 10, 2008)

acorn - corny


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 10, 2008)

*You ain't tricking me into that one, oh no.... LOL*

corny - Rocky


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2008)

rocky - docky


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 10, 2008)

docky--dorky


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2008)

dorky - corky


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 10, 2008)

corky--cocky


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 10, 2008)

cocky - rocky

...... I resisted going in the gutter


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 10, 2008)

rocky- corks


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 10, 2008)

corks - score


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 10, 2008)

score - scare


----------



## Tieve (Apr 10, 2008)

scare ---> earns


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 10, 2008)

earns---warns


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

warns => swarm


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 10, 2008)

swarm--swear


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

swear => water


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 10, 2008)

water - later


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

later => liter


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2008)

liter - lites


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

lites => still


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 10, 2008)

lites - tales


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 10, 2008)

tales--males


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2008)

males - dales


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

dales => hales


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 10, 2008)

hales - share


----------



## Tieve (Apr 10, 2008)

share ---> years


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 10, 2008)

years - ready


----------



## Tieve (Apr 10, 2008)

ready ---> diary


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

diary => raids


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2008)

raids - braid


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 11, 2008)

braid - Drain


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2008)

drain - brain


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

brain => train


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 11, 2008)

train - taint


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 11, 2008)

taint - Paint


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 11, 2008)

paint - pants


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 11, 2008)

pants - Stand


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 11, 2008)

stand - sandy


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 11, 2008)

sandy - Nasty


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 11, 2008)

nasty - yeast


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2008)

yeast - feast :huh:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 11, 2008)

feast - beast


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2008)

beast - steam


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

steam---meaty


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 11, 2008)

meaty - empty


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

empty => temps


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 11, 2008)

temps- sperm




yes. i went there.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

You are too funny, SAM! LOL


sperm => ramps


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2008)

ramps - rumps


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

rumps => pumps


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

rumps=>pumps=>dumps  Hi guys looks like I got here just in time!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

dumps => spuds


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

spuds----dupes


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

dupes => spade


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 11, 2008)

spade - speak


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

speak => beaks


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 11, 2008)

beaks - break


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

beaks=>beans :eat1:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

beans => bands


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

bands---wands


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

wands => swans


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2008)

swans - wanes


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

wanes => wants


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2008)

wants - rants


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 12, 2008)

rants - Pants


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2008)

pants - stain :huh:


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

Pants---stain 
stain---taint


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

taint => paint


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2008)

paint - faint


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

faint => saint


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 12, 2008)

a faint saint... :blink:

saint - Spain


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

Spain => napes


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

napes----pears


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

pears => press


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

press---cress


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

cress => dress


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

dress---seeds


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

seeds => deeds


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

deeds - needs


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

needs => steed


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

steed of steel


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 13, 2008)

steel - beets


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

steel beets :blink: Not good for yout teeth...

beets - Berts


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 13, 2008)

Berts - Belts


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 13, 2008)

belts- spelt


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

spelt => piles


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

piles---flies:blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

flies => lives


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

Lives ---Loves:wubu:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

loves => lover


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

lover - glove


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

glove---clove


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

clove - coves


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

Coves---score


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

score - spore


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

spore--spear


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

spear - smear


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

smear---reads


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

reads - dream


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

dream--drake


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

drake - rakes


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

rakes--cakes :eat2: of course I'd go there.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

after all that cake... 

cakes - makes


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

makes => smack


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

Smack ----- Snack


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

snack => packs


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

packs - clasp


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

clasp - splat


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

splat ---- talks


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 13, 2008)

talks- walks


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

walks --------------------------------------------------- lakes


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

that was a long walk (on a short pier?)


lakes - takes


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

takes :eat2: cakes


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

the cakes were fakes :blink:


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

fakes -------well for heavens ------ sakes


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 13, 2008)

sakes- skate


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

skate => kites


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 13, 2008)

kites- steak


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

steak => paste


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 14, 2008)

paste- pasta


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2008)

pasta - rasta






:blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 14, 2008)

rasta => strap


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 14, 2008)

strap - Strip


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2008)

strip - parts


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 14, 2008)

parts - Pares


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 14, 2008)

pares => preps


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 14, 2008)

preps- strep


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 14, 2008)

strep => trees


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 14, 2008)

trees- reels


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2008)

reels - heels


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 14, 2008)

heels- heals


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2008)

heals - deals


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 14, 2008)

deals--dealt


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 14, 2008)

dealt => ladle


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 14, 2008)

ladle---leads


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 14, 2008)

leads => slide


----------



## Tieve (Apr 14, 2008)

slide ---> slime


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2008)

slime - limed


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

limed => miles


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2008)

miles ----- smell


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 15, 2008)

smell - melts


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2008)

melts --- style


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

style =>tiles


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2008)

tiles - lifts


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

lifts => slits


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2008)

slits ---- stilt


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2008)

stilt - spilt


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2008)

spilt ----------------------------- splat


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 15, 2008)

splat - Plate


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2008)

plate ------- tapes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 15, 2008)

tapes - Spade


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2008)

spade ------ capes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 15, 2008)

capes - Caper


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2008)

caper -----------perch


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2008)

perch - parch


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 15, 2008)

parch - Chart


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 15, 2008)

chart - charm


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2008)

charm - harms


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

harms => shams


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2008)

shams - shame


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

shame => shape


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 15, 2008)

shape- shake


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 15, 2008)

shake---fakes


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 15, 2008)

fakes- snake


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 15, 2008)

snake--names


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 15, 2008)

names- snare


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

snare => smear


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 15, 2008)

smear - means


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 15, 2008)

means--meats


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

meats => melts


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 15, 2008)

melts- slime


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

slime => slide


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2008)

slide - glide


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

glide => glade


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 16, 2008)

glade ------ ledge


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2008)

ledge - edges


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 16, 2008)

edges ------------------------------------------------------ seeds


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2008)

seeds - deeds


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 16, 2008)

deeds - Speed


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2008)

speed - spend


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 16, 2008)

spend - tends


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2008)

tends - lends


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 16, 2008)

lends - bends


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 16, 2008)

bends - dense


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 16, 2008)

dense - sense


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

sense => tense


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2008)

tense - tents


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

tents => rents


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2008)

rents - rants 


:blink:


----------



## Tieve (Apr 16, 2008)

(r)ants --(in my)-- pants


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2008)

pants - the antsy way?


----------



## Tieve (Apr 16, 2008)

antsy = tasty (for anteaters)


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2008)

aardvarks?

tasty but hasty (those ants...)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

hasty => haste


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 16, 2008)

don't haste the paste...


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

paste => waste


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 17, 2008)

waste -- stews


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2008)

stews - stems


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 17, 2008)

stems ------------ messy


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2008)

messy - Bessy


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2008)

Bessy? That is that?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2008)

What do you mean?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2008)

What does Bessy mean?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> What do you mean?



What does Bessy mean?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2008)

Bessy - Bests ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2008)

Bessy should be a name, sort of... as far as I know, the rules don't forbid using names... 

bests - beast


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Bessy should be a name, sort of... as far as I know, the rules don't forbid using names...
> 
> bests - beast



*My mother had that name and it was spelled Bessie, sorry for the confusion.....*

beast - Feast


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 17, 2008)

feast - least


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *My mother had that name and it was spelled Bessie, sorry for the confusion.....*
> 
> beast - Feast


Happens sometimes... all these different ways to write a name... confuses even me sometimes...




lipmixgirl said:


> feast - least


Welcome to the game!

least - yeast


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 17, 2008)

yeast - years


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 17, 2008)

years----yearn


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2008)

yearn - learn


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 17, 2008)

learn--nears


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 17, 2008)

nears => wears


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 17, 2008)

wears--spear


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2008)

spear - spree


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 17, 2008)

spree => press


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2008)

press *flip* dress


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 17, 2008)

dress---dross


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2008)

dross - cross


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 17, 2008)

cross--crows Yikes look out


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 17, 2008)

crows => sword


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

sword - wards


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2008)

wards ---- raids


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

raids - braid


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

braid => brads


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

brads - bread


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

bread => dream


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 18, 2008)

dream - dread


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

dread - tread


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

tread => treat


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 18, 2008)

sword - Lords


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> tread => treat


treat - great



Grandi Floras said:


> sword - Lords


Grandi, I fear you were on the wrong page...


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

great => graft


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

graft - grate


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

grate => rages


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

rages - mages


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

mages => wages


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

wages - wargs


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

wargs => swags


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi everyone
swags---swans


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

swans => wants


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

wants - rants 


Hi!

Oh, and... welcome, Maria!


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 18, 2008)

rants--ranks


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

ranks - prank


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 18, 2008)

prank---plank


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

plank - blank


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 18, 2008)

blank----bland


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

bland - blond


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 18, 2008)

blond--noble


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

noble - blown


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 18, 2008)

blown--brown


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

brown - crown :huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

crown => drown


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2008)

drown - grown


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 18, 2008)

grown---crown


----------



## Tieve (Apr 19, 2008)

crown ---> crone


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 19, 2008)

crone--drone


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2008)

drone - prone


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

prone => prune


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2008)

prune - runes


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

runes => ruins


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2008)

ruins - sinus


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

sinus => sinks


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2008)

sinks - stink


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

stink => pinks


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2008)

pinks - kinks


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

kinks => winks


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2008)

winks - links


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

links => lines


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 19, 2008)

lines---lined


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2008)

lined - fined


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 19, 2008)

fined---inked


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2008)

inked - knead


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 19, 2008)

knead--sneak --oh my!:batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2008)

sneak - speak :blink:


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 19, 2008)

speak--steak:eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2008)

steak - teams


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 19, 2008)

teams--steal


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

steal => later


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

later - pater


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2008)

pater ----- spare


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

spare - parts


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2008)

parts - spurt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 20, 2008)

spurt - Traps


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2008)

traps ----- tsars


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

tsars - tarts


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 20, 2008)

tarts - Warts


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 20, 2008)

warts - swats


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2008)

swats ------ waste


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

waste . taste :blink:


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2008)

taste - seats :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

seats - steam


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 20, 2008)

steam--beats


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

steam beats? (like... tshhhh-bom?)

beats - beets


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 20, 2008)

Beets---Belts:blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

belts - bolts


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 20, 2008)

bolts- blast


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

blast - lasts


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 20, 2008)

lasts--lists


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

lists - fists


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 20, 2008)

fists---first


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 20, 2008)

first- strip


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 20, 2008)

strip => pries


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 20, 2008)

pries - fries


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 20, 2008)

fries => cries


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

cries - sires


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 20, 2008)

sires => riser


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

riser - miser


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 20, 2008)

miser => wiser


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 21, 2008)

wiser- siren


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

siren => nears


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

nears - tears


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

tears => cares


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

cares - bares


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

bares => reads


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

reads - dread


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

dread => dried


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

dried - fried


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

fried => wired


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

wired - tired


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 21, 2008)

wired - Mired


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 21, 2008)

mired- tried


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 21, 2008)

tried ---- rated


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 21, 2008)

rated- great


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 21, 2008)

great ---- gears


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

great gears, aha...

gears - tears


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 21, 2008)

tears---reaps


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

reaps - grape


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 21, 2008)

Grape--Drape


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

drape - pears


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 21, 2008)

pears- spark


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

spark - spork


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

spork => works


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 21, 2008)

works --> knows


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

knows - knots


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 21, 2008)

knots - > stone


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 21, 2008)

stone--toned Hi everyone


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 21, 2008)

toned - > outed


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 21, 2008)

outed--doubt:blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

doubt - about


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 21, 2008)

about--boats


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2008)

boats - goats


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 21, 2008)

goats--coats


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

coats => toads


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2008)

toads - loads :blink:


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 22, 2008)

loads -> dales


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2008)

dales - pales


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 22, 2008)

pales---lapel


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2008)

lapel - peals


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 22, 2008)

peals----meals:eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2008)

meals - deals


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 22, 2008)

deals => slide


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 22, 2008)

slide--glide


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2008)

glide - delis


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 22, 2008)

delis => leads


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 22, 2008)

leads--stead


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 22, 2008)

stead => dares


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2008)

dares - cares


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 23, 2008)

cares - Wares


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

wares => reaps


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 23, 2008)

reaps- rakes


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

rakes => skier


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 23, 2008)

skier- risky


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2008)

risky - frisk


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

frisk--brisk watch your hands!


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 23, 2008)

brisk- smirk


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

smirk => mires


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 23, 2008)

mires- trims


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

trims---trips


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 23, 2008)

trips- strap


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

strap => prays


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

prays--trays


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 23, 2008)

trays- yeast


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2008)

yeast - feast


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 23, 2008)

feast- stare


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

stare---share


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

share => hires


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2008)

hires - fires


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> hires - fires



That was a quick work day - hired and fired in a matter of minutes 


Fires => wires


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 23, 2008)

wires - sires


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

sires => reins


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 23, 2008)

reins - sneer


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2008)

sneer - steer


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

steer---steep


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

steep => peers


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

peers---piers


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

piers => price


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

price---ricer


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

ricer => riper


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 23, 2008)

riper- piper


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 24, 2008)

piper => wiper


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2008)

wiper - hiper


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 24, 2008)

hiper => rhine


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2008)

rhine - whine


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 24, 2008)

whine- wines


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2008)

wines - pines


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 24, 2008)

pines - mines


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2008)

mines - fines


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 24, 2008)

fines--lines


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2008)

lines - limes


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 24, 2008)

Limes----smite


----------



## Tieve (Apr 24, 2008)

smite ---> teams


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 24, 2008)

teams---beats


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 24, 2008)

beats- steak


----------



## Tieve (Apr 24, 2008)

steak ---> speak


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 24, 2008)

speak- capes


----------



## Tieve (Apr 24, 2008)

capes ---> caves


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 24, 2008)

caves- scare


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 24, 2008)

scare => cream


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 24, 2008)

cream- crams 
what a student does before a final.... not that i would know


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 24, 2008)

crams => clams


----------



## Tieve (Apr 25, 2008)

clams ---> lamps


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2008)

lamps - vamps


----------



## Tieve (Apr 25, 2008)

vamps ---> paves


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 25, 2008)

paves => waves


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2008)

waves - caves


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

caves - > suave


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 25, 2008)

suave- sauce


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2008)

sauce - Saute


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

saute -> taupe


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2008)

taupe - Toupe


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

toupe -> poets


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2008)

poets - poems


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

poems -> moped


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2008)

moped - posed


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

posed -> domes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2008)

domes - Homes


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2008)

homes - somes


----------



## Tieve (Apr 25, 2008)

somes ---> noses


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2008)

noses - hoses


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 25, 2008)

hoses----shows


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2008)

shows - slows


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 25, 2008)

slows--slaws:eat1:


----------



## Tieve (Apr 25, 2008)

slaws ---> walls


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 25, 2008)

walls => wells


----------



## Tieve (Apr 25, 2008)

wells ---> sells


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 25, 2008)

sells => sills


----------



## Tieve (Apr 25, 2008)

sills ---> silks


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 26, 2008)

silks => kilts


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2008)

kilts - tilts


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 26, 2008)

tilts => wilts


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2008)

wilts - milts


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

milts --- slims


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2008)

slims - slime :blink:


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

slime ----- elmos


----------



## Tieve (Apr 26, 2008)

elmos ---> holes


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

holes ---- shoes :blink:


----------



## Tieve (Apr 26, 2008)

shoes ---> Moses


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

Moses ------------ Mossy


----------



## Tieve (Apr 26, 2008)

mossy ---> messy


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

messy ---- essay


----------



## Tieve (Apr 26, 2008)

essay ---> sassy


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

sassy ----- sashy


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 26, 2008)

sashy = hasty


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

hasty ----- heats


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 26, 2008)

heats - heart <3


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

heart ---- there


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 26, 2008)

there - trees


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2008)

trees - three

@ sawmptoad: a messy essay doesn't seem good to me... :huh:


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> trees - three
> 
> @ sawmptoad: a messy essay doesn't seem good to me... :huh:



I felt stuck when i saw the word messy ..... i thought that I was just gonna write mossy again .... then I thought of essay ....... *lol*

messy essay! :doh:


three - where


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 26, 2008)

where - there


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

there ----- their


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 26, 2008)

their - heart


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 26, 2008)

heart <3 - reach


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2008)

reach - peach


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 26, 2008)

peach - teach


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2008)

teach - beach


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 26, 2008)

beach--chase


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2008)

chase - cases


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 26, 2008)

cases--space


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2008)

space - spade


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 26, 2008)

spade => speed


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2008)

speed - spend


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 26, 2008)

spend---dense


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2008)

dense - tense


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 26, 2008)

tense => steep


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

steep---sheep


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2008)

sheep - sleep


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 27, 2008)

sleep - sleek


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2008)

sleek - leaks


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 27, 2008)

leaks - peaks


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2008)

peaks - leaps


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 27, 2008)

leaps - leads


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

leads---heads


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 27, 2008)

heads => sheds


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 27, 2008)

sheds - herds


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 27, 2008)

herds => dress


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 27, 2008)

dress - press


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2008)

press - spree


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

spree---preen


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 27, 2008)

preen => prone


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

prone---prune


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 27, 2008)

prune- prude


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

prude => ruder


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2008)

ruder - ruler


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

ruler => rules


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2008)

rules - mules


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

mules => slums


----------



## Jazz Man (Apr 28, 2008)

slums => mussy


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2008)

mussy - mossy

Welcome to the board, Jazz Man!


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 28, 2008)

mossy- messy


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 28, 2008)

messy - Essay


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2008)

another messy essay? wow. swamptoad had one, too, lately... 


essay - yeast


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 28, 2008)

yeast -> tasty


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2008)

tasty - nasty


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 28, 2008)

nasty- angst


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2008)

angst - Stans


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 28, 2008)

stans- stand


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 28, 2008)

stand--dents


----------



## Jazz Man (Apr 28, 2008)

dents => bends


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 28, 2008)

bends- bands


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

bands > wands


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 28, 2008)

wands----swank


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2008)

swank - spank


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 28, 2008)

spank--spunk:huh:


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 28, 2008)

spunk- punky


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

punky => pinky


----------



## Jazz Man (Apr 29, 2008)

pinky => kinky


----------



## Tieve (Apr 29, 2008)

kinky ---> dinky


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2008)

dinky - drink


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 29, 2008)

drink => rinks


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2008)

rinks - brink


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 29, 2008)

brink- drink


----------



## Jazz Man (Apr 29, 2008)

drink => doink


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2008)

doink - boink


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 29, 2008)

boink => oinks


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 29, 2008)

Oinks--Kinks


----------



## Tieve (Apr 29, 2008)

kinks ---> winks


----------



## Jazz Man (Apr 29, 2008)

winks => swing


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 29, 2008)

swing----swine


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 29, 2008)

swine => twine


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2008)

a swing swine... :blink: hmmm... like Oinkanooga oink oink? :doh:


twine - wines


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 30, 2008)

wines => dines


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2008)

dines - diner


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2008)

diner - miner


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 30, 2008)

miner - rinse


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2008)

rinse - grins


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2008)

grins - grind


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2008)

grind - grand


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 30, 2008)

grand => groan


----------



## LJ Rock (Apr 30, 2008)

groan - grown


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 30, 2008)

grown---drown


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2008)

drown - crown


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 30, 2008)

crown----clown


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 30, 2008)

clown- clone


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 30, 2008)

clone----clean


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 30, 2008)

clean- ankle


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2008)

ankle - Kanes


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 30, 2008)

kanes----manes


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 30, 2008)

manes- semen  


that's just for you, sugar and spice
lol


----------



## Jazz Man (Apr 30, 2008)

semen => teens


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 30, 2008)

Semen and teens???  lol


teens- ensue


----------



## Tieve (Apr 30, 2008)

ensue ---> sense


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 30, 2008)

tense => dense


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 30, 2008)

dense--dents


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 30, 2008)

dents- trend


----------



## Tieve (Apr 30, 2008)

trend ---> rents


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 30, 2008)

rents- scent


----------



## Tieve (Apr 30, 2008)

scent ---> scene


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 30, 2008)

scene- sense


----------



## mariac1966 (May 1, 2008)

sense => sines


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2008)

sines - sinus


----------



## mariac1966 (May 1, 2008)

sinus => minus


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2008)

minus - mines


----------



## SMA413 (May 1, 2008)

mines- lines


----------



## Jazz Man (May 1, 2008)

lines => slain


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 1, 2008)

slain - spain


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2008)

spain - stain


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 1, 2008)

stain - slain


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 1, 2008)

slain -> dials


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2008)

dials - divas


----------



## sugar and spice (May 1, 2008)

diivas---divan


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2008)

divan - Dinah


----------



## sugar and spice (May 1, 2008)

Dinah---handy


----------



## mariac1966 (May 1, 2008)

handy => hands


----------



## Jazz Man (May 1, 2008)

hands => stand


----------



## mariac1966 (May 1, 2008)

stand => stain


----------



## SMA413 (May 1, 2008)

stain- train


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2008)

a stain train... made of stainless steel? :blink:

train - brain


----------



## SMA413 (May 1, 2008)

brain- rainy


----------



## Timberwolf (May 1, 2008)

rainy - yarns


----------



## sugar and spice (May 1, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> rainy - yarns


 I bet they are all watery and nasty
Yarns-----Barns


----------



## SMA413 (May 1, 2008)

barns- snark


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2008)

snark - barks


----------



## SMA413 (May 2, 2008)

barks- bakes


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 2, 2008)

bakes - cakes


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2008)

cakes - fakes


----------



## swamptoad (May 2, 2008)

fakes --- speak


----------



## Jazz Man (May 2, 2008)

speak -- keeps


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 2, 2008)

keeps - weeps


----------



## swamptoad (May 2, 2008)

weeps ----- swept


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2008)

swept - slept


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 2, 2008)

slept - melts


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 2, 2008)

melts - > lefts


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 2, 2008)

lefts - pelts


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 2, 2008)

pelts -> spell


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 2, 2008)

spell - spill


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 2, 2008)

spill -> lilts


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 2, 2008)

lilts - toils


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 2, 2008)

toils - islet


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 2, 2008)

islet - sleet


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 2, 2008)

sleet -> beets


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 2, 2008)

beets - steep


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 2, 2008)

steep -> peter


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2008)

peter - pan... no. :doh:


peter - meter


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 2, 2008)

meter - trees


----------



## mariac1966 (May 2, 2008)

trees => stare


----------



## SMA413 (May 2, 2008)

stare- artsy


----------



## mariac1966 (May 2, 2008)

artsy => tarts


----------



## LJ Rock (May 2, 2008)

tarts - trist


----------



## sugar and spice (May 2, 2008)

trist---start


----------



## mariac1966 (May 2, 2008)

start => carts


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2008)

carts - farts


----------



## SMA413 (May 2, 2008)

farts- stark


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2008)

stark - tony... er, no. :doh:


stark - parks


----------



## SMA413 (May 2, 2008)

hahaha, thanks Ironman.


parks- perks


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 2, 2008)

perks - rapes


----------



## sugar and spice (May 2, 2008)

rapes---rages I have Issues


----------



## mariac1966 (May 2, 2008)

rages => wages


----------



## SMA413 (May 2, 2008)

wages- gates


----------



## mariac1966 (May 2, 2008)

gates => stags


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

stags---shags


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2008)

shags - snags


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

snags => swags


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2008)

swags - stags


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2008)

stags - slags


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

slags => slugs


----------



## Timberwolf (May 3, 2008)

slugs - plugs


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

plugs => glues


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

glues---flues


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

flues => blues


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

blues---blush:blush:


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

blush => hulas


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2008)

hulas - lulas


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 4, 2008)

lulas? - Sully


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2008)

Sorry, forgot the capital at front... (Lulas, plural of Lula, which happens to be a name...) 

sully - sulky


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

Hi everyone
Sulky---Bulky


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

hey darlin!!

bulky- bully


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

bully---fully


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

fully- filly


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

filly----filmy


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

filmy- slimy


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

ha ha ha Slimy---slime


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

slime- meals


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

oohhhh who wants to eat a slime meal?



meals => leads

Hi Everyone!!


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

leads- salad


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> oohhhh who wants to eat a slime meal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slimer, perhaps?



SMA413 said:


> leads- salad


salad - Slade


----------



## SMA413 (May 4, 2008)

slade- ladle


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2008)

ladle (sounds somewhat drunk... ) - deals


----------



## SMA413 (May 5, 2008)

deals- seals


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

seals -> lasts


----------



## SMA413 (May 5, 2008)

lasts- salty


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2008)

salty - malty


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

malty -> Yalta


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2008)

Yalta - Malta


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

Malta -> Llama


----------



## sugar and spice (May 5, 2008)

Llama---Malls:huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

malls => walls


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

walls - swell


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

swell => wills


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

wills - walls


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 5, 2008)

walls - Calls


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

calls - slack


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 5, 2008)

slack - black


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

black - caulk


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 5, 2008)

caulk - Clank


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

clank => clans


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2008)

clans - plans


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

plans => plane


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2008)

plane - plain


----------



## SMA413 (May 5, 2008)

plain- plant


----------



## sugar and spice (May 5, 2008)

plant---plank


----------



## SMA413 (May 5, 2008)

plank- blank


sugar and spice- my nephew thinks your av is really funny  "that kitty has a towel on his head!"


----------



## sugar and spice (May 5, 2008)

hee hee thanks it makes me smile everytime I see it too
blank----bland


----------



## SMA413 (May 5, 2008)

bland- blend


----------



## mariac1966 (May 6, 2008)

blend => lends


----------



## SMA413 (May 6, 2008)

lends- dents


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2008)

dents - nerds


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 6, 2008)

nerds - herds


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 6, 2008)

herds - heros


----------



## SMA413 (May 6, 2008)

heros- store


----------



## sugar and spice (May 6, 2008)

store----stare


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 6, 2008)

stare - strap


----------



## swamptoad (May 6, 2008)

strap ----- pants


----------



## sugar and spice (May 6, 2008)

pants----punts


----------



## SMA413 (May 6, 2008)

punts- stunt


I had to resist from using C instead of P


----------



## mariac1966 (May 6, 2008)

stunt = stent


----------



## SMA413 (May 6, 2008)

stent- dents


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2008)

dents - tents


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 6, 2008)

tents - tends


----------



## mariac1966 (May 7, 2008)

tends => rends


----------



## SMA413 (May 7, 2008)

rends- nerdy


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2008)

nerdy - perdy


----------



## mariac1966 (May 7, 2008)

perdy => ready


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2008)

ready - reads


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 7, 2008)

reads - dread


----------



## swamptoad (May 7, 2008)

dread - dares


----------



## SMA413 (May 7, 2008)

dares- sears


----------



## sugar and spice (May 7, 2008)

sears---bears


----------



## SMA413 (May 7, 2008)

bears- bards


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2008)

bards - lards


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 7, 2008)

lards - snarl


----------



## mariac1966 (May 7, 2008)

snarl => lands


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 7, 2008)

lands - bland


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2008)

bland - blond


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 7, 2008)

blond - blind


----------



## mariac1966 (May 7, 2008)

blind => lined


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2008)

blind - Linda


----------



## SMA413 (May 7, 2008)

linda (where IS dublinda?!)- daily


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 8, 2008)

good question.......where is DUBLINDA ????????? 

daily - yield


----------



## mariac1966 (May 8, 2008)

yield => delay


----------



## SMA413 (May 8, 2008)

delay- early


----------



## mariac1966 (May 8, 2008)

early => clear


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2008)

(Dub)Linda is here... well, not really, but the info what happened to her.

clear - clean


----------



## mariac1966 (May 8, 2008)

clean = clone


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 8, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> (Dub)Linda is here... well, not really, but the info what happened to her.
> 
> clear - clean



(((TW)))) THANKS!!!!!!!!! APPRECIATE THAT


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 8, 2008)

clone - clown


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 8, 2008)

clown - blown


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 8, 2008)

blown - brown


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 8, 2008)

brown - crown


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2008)

crown - crowd


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 8, 2008)

crowd - rowdy


----------



## SMA413 (May 8, 2008)

rowdy- Downy


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2008)

downy - downs


----------



## SMA413 (May 8, 2008)

downs- sound


----------



## Liss (May 8, 2008)

sound- pound


----------



## SMA413 (May 8, 2008)

pound- found


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 8, 2008)

found - funds


----------



## SMA413 (May 8, 2008)

funds- dunes


----------



## Timberwolf (May 8, 2008)

dunes - spice er... no.

dunes - Nunes


----------



## sugar and spice (May 8, 2008)

Nunes----Tunes


----------



## mariac1966 (May 8, 2008)

tunes => dunes


----------



## SMA413 (May 8, 2008)

dunes- nerds


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

nerds => darns


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

darns- ranks


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

ranks => prank


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2008)

prank - crank


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 9, 2008)

crank - crane


----------



## swamptoad (May 9, 2008)

crane --- nears


----------



## QueenOfBlasphemy (May 9, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> crane --- nears


 nears --> fears


----------



## swamptoad (May 9, 2008)

QueenOfBlasphemy said:


> nears --> fears



Welcome to the forum! :happy:


fears --- smear


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 9, 2008)

smear - spear


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

spear-hears


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 9, 2008)

hears - tears


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 9, 2008)

tears - treat


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

treat- react


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 9, 2008)

react - trade


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

trade- crate


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 9, 2008)

crate -> track


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

track- crack


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 9, 2008)

crack - > crock


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 9, 2008)

crock - rocks


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 9, 2008)

rocks -> racks :eat2:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 9, 2008)

racks - scare


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 9, 2008)

scare -> saver


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

saver => paver


----------



## LJ Rock (May 9, 2008)

paver - vapor


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

vapor => valor


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 9, 2008)

valor - lover


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

lover => loved


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2008)

loved - glove (The Beatles' Yellow Submarine?) :huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

glove => clove


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 9, 2008)

clove - vocal


----------



## LJ Rock (May 9, 2008)

vocal - clave


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

clave => leave


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

leave- easel


----------



## LJ Rock (May 9, 2008)

easel - sleep


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

sleep => peals


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2008)

peals - seals


----------



## LJ Rock (May 9, 2008)

peals - pearl


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

pearl- peril


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

peril => riles


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

riles- aisle


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

aisle => lames


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

lames- smell


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

smell => malls


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

malls- stall


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

stall => stale


----------



## sugar and spice (May 9, 2008)

stale--tails


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

tails => tales


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2008)

tales - talks


----------



## SMA413 (May 10, 2008)

talks- leaks


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

leaks => peaks


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 10, 2008)

peaks - parks


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

parks => packs


----------



## Jazz Man (May 10, 2008)

packs => space


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 10, 2008)

space - paced


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2008)

paced - raced


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

raced => cares


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2008)

cares - scars


----------



## Jazz Man (May 10, 2008)

scars => grass


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

grass => rages


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2008)

rages - pages


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

pages => spare


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 10, 2008)

spare - spars


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2008)

spars - parts


----------



## SMA413 (May 10, 2008)

parts- spurt


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

spurt => strip


----------



## Jazz Man (May 10, 2008)

strip => stirs


----------



## mariac1966 (May 11, 2008)

stirs => rests


----------



## SMA413 (May 11, 2008)

rests- stars


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2008)

stars - tarts


----------



## mariac1966 (May 11, 2008)

tarts => strap


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2008)

strap - strip


----------



## Jazz Man (May 11, 2008)

strip => parts


----------



## mariac1966 (May 11, 2008)

parts => start


----------



## sugar and spice (May 11, 2008)

start----rants


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2008)

rants - pants


----------



## SMA413 (May 14, 2008)

pants- pints


----------



## sugar and spice (May 14, 2008)

pints---mints


----------



## mariac1966 (May 14, 2008)

mints => tints


----------



## SMA413 (May 15, 2008)

tints- stilt


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2008)

stilt - stilo


----------



## swamptoad (May 15, 2008)

stilo ---- boils


----------



## mariac1966 (May 15, 2008)

boils => slobs


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2008)

slobs - blobs


----------



## mariac1966 (May 15, 2008)

blobs => blogs


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 15, 2008)

blogs - clogs


----------



## swamptoad (May 15, 2008)

clogs - gloss


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 15, 2008)

gloss - floss


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2008)

floss - flows


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 15, 2008)

flows - Plows


----------



## SMA413 (May 15, 2008)

plows- loops


----------



## sugar and spice (May 15, 2008)

loops----poops


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2008)

poops - spoof


----------



## sugar and spice (May 15, 2008)

spoof---spool


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2008)

spool - polls


----------



## mariac1966 (May 15, 2008)

polls => loops


Why isn't there a _Change a Letter _Thread for 6 or 7 letters?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2008)

loops - slope

Because noone made one up, I think...


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2008)

slope --- pulse


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 16, 2008)

pulse- plume


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2008)

plume ---- plums


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2008)

plums - plugs


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2008)

plugs --- slurp


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 16, 2008)

slurp - burps


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2008)

burps ------ spurs


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 16, 2008)

spurs - spuds


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2008)

spuds - dusts


----------



## sugar and spice (May 16, 2008)

dusts---rusts


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2008)

rusts - crust


----------



## mariac1966 (May 18, 2008)

crust => trust


----------



## Timberwolf (May 18, 2008)

trust - rusty


----------



## mariac1966 (May 18, 2008)

rusty => dusty


----------



## SMA413 (May 19, 2008)

dusty- musty


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2008)

musty - mushy


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

mushy => bushy


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2008)

bushy - busty


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

busty => busts


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2008)

busts - gusts


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

gusts => gussy


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 19, 2008)

Oh no you don't, you aren't catching me on that one! 

gussy - uglys


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2008)

uglys - slugs


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 19, 2008)

slugs - plugs


----------



## SMA413 (May 19, 2008)

plugs- plush


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

plush => slush


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2008)

slush - slash


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

slash=> clash


----------



## swamptoad (May 19, 2008)

clash --- shack


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2008)

shack - shock


----------



## swamptoad (May 19, 2008)

shock --- hicks


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

hicks => ticks


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2008)

ticks - picks


----------



## canadiangirl (May 20, 2008)

picks - licks :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2008)

licks - flick


----------



## swamptoad (May 20, 2008)

flick --- click


----------



## mariac1966 (May 20, 2008)

click => clack


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2008)

clack - clock


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 20, 2008)

clock - flock


----------



## pendulous (May 20, 2008)

flock - fleck


----------



## mariac1966 (May 20, 2008)

fleck => flick


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2008)

flick - slick


----------



## SMA413 (May 21, 2008)

slick- click


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 21, 2008)

click = licks


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2008)

licks - picks


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 21, 2008)

picks - kicks


----------



## David Bowie (May 21, 2008)

kicks=>dicks



haha had to do it..


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2008)

kicks dicks? :blink:


dicks - Ricks


----------



## mariac1966 (May 21, 2008)

ricks => rocks


----------



## Jazz Man (May 21, 2008)

rocks => crock


----------



## mariac1966 (May 22, 2008)

crock => crack


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2008)

crack - croak


----------



## mariac1966 (May 22, 2008)

croak => racks


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2008)

racks - races


----------



## pendulous (May 22, 2008)

races - racer


----------



## mariac1966 (May 22, 2008)

racer => cares


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2008)

cares - gears


----------



## swamptoad (May 22, 2008)

gears ---- range


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2008)

range - angel :huh:


----------



## swamptoad (May 22, 2008)

angel ---- gland


----------



## Blue_Rainbow3 (May 22, 2008)

gland - gonad


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2008)

gonad - Ganon


----------



## sugar and spice (May 22, 2008)

Ganon---Canon


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2008)

canon - canoe


----------



## pendulous (May 22, 2008)

canoe - dance


----------



## mariac1966 (May 22, 2008)

dance => candy


----------



## sugar and spice (May 22, 2008)

candy----dandy:eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2008)

dandy - handy


----------



## sugar and spice (May 22, 2008)

handy--hands


----------



## Jazz Man (May 22, 2008)

hands => shade


----------



## sugar and spice (May 22, 2008)

shade---shave


----------



## SMA413 (May 22, 2008)

shave- slave


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2008)

a shave slave... :huh: I guess I'm in the wrong century... :huh:

slave - Laver


----------



## pendulous (May 22, 2008)

Laver - Raver


----------



## swamptoad (May 22, 2008)

Raver ---- Carve


----------



## SMA413 (May 22, 2008)

carve- vicar


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2008)

vicar - Vanic (name)


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 23, 2008)

Vanic - panic


----------



## SMA413 (May 23, 2008)

panic- pinch


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2008)

pinch ---- chips


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2008)

chips - chimp


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2008)

chimp ----- pitch


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 23, 2008)

pitch - witch


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2008)

witch ----- watch


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 23, 2008)

watch - patch


----------



## SMA413 (May 23, 2008)

patch- champ


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2008)

champ - chomp


----------



## sugar and spice (May 23, 2008)

chomp---clomp


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2008)

clomp - clump


----------



## sugar and spice (May 23, 2008)

clump---lumpy


----------



## mariac1966 (May 23, 2008)

lumpy => plump


----------



## sugar and spice (May 23, 2008)

plump---slump


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

slump => plums


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2008)

plums - plume


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

plume => lumps


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2008)

lumps - humps


----------



## holdrtight2 (May 24, 2008)

humps => humus


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2008)

humus - mumus


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 24, 2008)

mumus - pumus _(stone)_


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

It's really pumice stone. I checked dictionary.com for pumus ... found 0 results. But I am not really all that picky about using pumus. 


pumus - pumps


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 24, 2008)

pumps - lumps


----------



## Jazz Man (May 24, 2008)

lumps => plump


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

plump ---plums


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 24, 2008)

plums - slums


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 24, 2008)

slums - mules

how did you all miss humps and bumps :doh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 24, 2008)

mules - rules


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2008)

rules - ruler


----------



## sugar and spice (May 24, 2008)

ruler--riler


----------



## holdrtight2 (May 24, 2008)

riler - idler


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

idler => idles


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2008)

idles - piles


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

piles=> peals


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

peals - slaps


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2008)

slaps - leaps


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

leaps => rales


----------



## sugar and spice (May 24, 2008)

rales---Tales


----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2008)

tales ---- slats


----------



## Jazz Man (May 25, 2008)

slats => glass


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

glass => lasso


----------



## pendulous (May 25, 2008)

Lasso - Lasts


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

lasts => blast


----------



## sugar and spice (May 25, 2008)

blast--stale


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 25, 2008)

stale - beast


----------



## sugar and spice (May 25, 2008)

beast---steak


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2008)

steak - stark


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

stark => spark


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2008)

spark - spank


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

spank => tanks


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 25, 2008)

tanks - santa


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

santa => saint


----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2008)

saint - knits


----------



## Timberwolf (May 25, 2008)

knits - knots


----------



## swamptoad (May 26, 2008)

knots - tongs


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

tongs => songs


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2008)

songs - longs


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 26, 2008)

longs - tongs


----------



## Raqui (May 26, 2008)

tongs -> thong


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2008)

thong - thing


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 26, 2008)

thing - hinge


----------



## Raqui (May 26, 2008)

hinge -> niger


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

niger => grins


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2008)

grins - gains


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

gains => snags


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2008)

snags - stags


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

stags => stage


----------



## pendulous (May 26, 2008)

stage - yeast


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 26, 2008)

yeast - tease


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

tease => state


----------



## SMA413 (May 26, 2008)

state- matte


----------



## pendulous (May 26, 2008)

matte - latte


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2008)

latte - later


----------



## SMA413 (May 27, 2008)

later- trail


----------



## natesnap (May 27, 2008)

trail - train


----------



## SMA413 (May 27, 2008)

train-rainy


----------



## natesnap (May 27, 2008)

rainy - brain


----------



## swamptoad (May 27, 2008)

brain - rains


----------



## mariac1966 (May 27, 2008)

rains => snare


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2008)

snare - snake


----------



## Raqui (May 27, 2008)

rails - Fails


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2008)

Uhm... where do these rails come from?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 27, 2008)

? Fails - Sails


----------



## SMA413 (May 27, 2008)

Um... I'm gonna go back to the ACTUAL game...


snake- shake


----------



## sugar and spice (May 27, 2008)

shake---slake


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2008)

thanx, Sam. :bow:

slake - flake


----------



## SMA413 (May 27, 2008)

Anytime 


flake- latke


----------



## sugar and spice (May 27, 2008)

latke---later


----------



## pendulous (May 27, 2008)

later - rates


----------



## SMA413 (May 27, 2008)

rates- skate


----------



## sugar and spice (May 27, 2008)

skate---state


----------



## SMA413 (May 27, 2008)

state- tease


----------



## sugar and spice (May 27, 2008)

tease---steam


----------



## SMA413 (May 27, 2008)

steam- stamp


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2008)

stamp - stomp


----------



## SMA413 (May 27, 2008)

stomp- temps


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2008)

temps - tempt


----------



## Raqui (May 28, 2008)

stamp -> tramp


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 28, 2008)

tramp - Tampa


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2008)

Tampa - Pampa


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2008)

pampa ---- tampa


----------



## SMA413 (May 28, 2008)

what the h? we went from tempt back to stamp?? :huh: F that- I'm going back to tempt.


tempt- matte


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2008)

matte - meats


----------



## SMA413 (May 28, 2008)

meats- steal


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2008)

How comes that some people miss some posts? 

steal - steel


----------



## SMA413 (May 28, 2008)

i dunno... and it's not like it's a few min apart- it's like HOURS apart.


steel- elite


----------



## sugar and spice (May 28, 2008)

elite---liter


----------



## SMA413 (May 28, 2008)

liter- trill


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2008)

trill ----flirt


----------



## SMA413 (May 28, 2008)

flirt- trail


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2008)

trail - tails


----------



## sugar and spice (May 28, 2008)

tails---nails


----------



## SMA413 (May 28, 2008)

nails- lanes


----------



## sugar and spice (May 28, 2008)

lanes--manes


----------



## mariac1966 (May 28, 2008)

manes => wanes


----------



## SMA413 (May 28, 2008)

wanes- wines


----------



## mariac1966 (May 28, 2008)

wines => twine


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2008)

twine - twins


----------



## mariac1966 (May 28, 2008)

twins => swine


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2008)

swine - winos


----------



## SMA413 (May 29, 2008)

winos- noisy


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2008)

noisy ----loins


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2008)

loins - coins


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2008)

coins ---- since


----------



## mariac1966 (May 29, 2008)

since => cones


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 29, 2008)

cones - bones


----------



## mariac1966 (May 29, 2008)

bones => stone


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2008)

stone - toned


----------



## SMA413 (May 29, 2008)

toned- dents


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2008)

dents ---- sends


----------



## SMA413 (May 29, 2008)

sends- spend


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2008)

spend -needs


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2008)

needs - nerds


----------



## SMA413 (May 29, 2008)

nerds- snore


----------



## Timberwolf (May 29, 2008)

snore - spore


----------



## sugar and spice (May 29, 2008)

spore---spare


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 29, 2008)

spare - stare


----------



## SMA413 (May 29, 2008)

stare- rests


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 29, 2008)

rests - tests


----------



## SMA413 (May 29, 2008)

tests- teste


Just re-affirming my non-mature-ness... if that's even a word.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 29, 2008)

teste - tease


----------



## mariac1966 (May 29, 2008)

tease => steed


----------



## SMA413 (May 29, 2008)

steed- trees


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2008)

trees - frees


----------



## SMA413 (May 30, 2008)

frees- fresh


----------



## mariac1966 (May 30, 2008)

fresh => sheer


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2008)

sheer - sneer


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 30, 2008)

sneer - steer


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2008)

steer - steep


----------



## sugar and spice (May 30, 2008)

steep---teems


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2008)

teems - teams


----------



## mariac1966 (May 30, 2008)

teams => beams


----------



## sugar and spice (May 30, 2008)

beams-----meads


----------



## mariac1966 (May 30, 2008)

meads => dates


----------



## sugar and spice (May 30, 2008)

dates---gates


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2008)

gates - mates


----------



## sugar and spice (May 30, 2008)

mates----mated:smitten:


----------



## SMA413 (May 30, 2008)

mated- teams


----------



## Mythik (May 30, 2008)

teams - smite


----------



## mariac1966 (May 30, 2008)

smite => bites


----------



## Mythik (May 31, 2008)

bites - tribe


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2008)

tribe - bribe


----------



## SMA413 (May 31, 2008)

bribe- bride


----------



## mariac1966 (May 31, 2008)

bride => rider


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2008)

bride rider...? :huh: A different kind of honeymoon, huh?


rider - riser


----------



## mariac1966 (May 31, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> bride rider...? :huh: A different kind of honeymoon, huh?
> 
> Living on the Edge!!
> 
> ...





riser => siren


----------



## Mythik (May 31, 2008)

siren - stein


----------



## mariac1966 (May 31, 2008)

stein => pines


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 31, 2008)

pines - fines


----------



## Mythik (May 31, 2008)

fines - feign


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 31, 2008)

feign - reign


----------



## Mythik (May 31, 2008)

reign - anger


----------



## mariac1966 (May 31, 2008)

anger => gears


----------



## Mythik (May 31, 2008)

gears - sages


----------



## mariac1966 (May 31, 2008)

sages => stage


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 31, 2008)

stage - stale


----------



## Mythik (May 31, 2008)

stale - latte


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2008)

latte - later


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 2, 2008)

later => rates


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

rates - tires


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 2, 2008)

tires => trips


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

trips - spurt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 2, 2008)

spurt - sport


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

sport - spoor


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 2, 2008)

spoor - spool


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

spool - loots


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 2, 2008)

loots - sloop


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

sloop - spoil


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 2, 2008)

spoil- toils


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

toils - loins


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 2, 2008)

loins- noise


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

noise - scion


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2008)

scion - Scrin (see here)


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

Scrin - grins


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2008)

grins - grind


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

grind - rings


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2008)

rings - bring


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

bring - brain


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 2, 2008)

brain- drain


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 2, 2008)

drain => rains


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

rains - snare


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 2, 2008)

snare => rales


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 2, 2008)

rales- rails


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 2, 2008)

rails => bales


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 3, 2008)

what? how did you get bales from rails? That's changing 2 letters...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2008)

rails - bails

I'll take the step in between...


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 3, 2008)

bails- snail


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 3, 2008)

snail => snarl


----------



## Mythik (Jun 3, 2008)

snarl - lanes


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 3, 2008)

lanes => seals


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2008)

seals - meals


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 3, 2008)

meals - deals


----------



## Mythik (Jun 3, 2008)

deals - loads


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2008)

loads - toads


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 3, 2008)

toads- dates


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2008)

dates - mates


----------



## Mythik (Jun 3, 2008)

mates - meaty


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 3, 2008)

meaty - steam :blink:


----------



## Mythik (Jun 3, 2008)

steam - tease


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 3, 2008)

tease => taste


----------



## Mythik (Jun 3, 2008)

taste - paste


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 3, 2008)

paste => steep


----------



## Mythik (Jun 3, 2008)

steep - sheet


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 3, 2008)

sheet => sheep


----------



## Mythik (Jun 3, 2008)

sheep - heaps


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

heaps => heats


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2008)

heats - beats


----------



## Mythik (Jun 4, 2008)

beats - bests


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2008)

bests - beast


----------



## Mythik (Jun 4, 2008)

beast - table


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 4, 2008)

table - ables


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 4, 2008)

ables - elbos


----------



## Mythik (Jun 4, 2008)

elbos - loser


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2008)

loser - slope


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

slope => piles


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2008)

piles - files


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 4, 2008)

files--slide


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

slide => stile


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2008)

stile - stilo


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

stilo => tilts


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 4, 2008)

tilts--stile


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2008)

deja vu...

stile - still


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

still => lists


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2008)

lists - fists


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

fists -> mists


----------



## Mythik (Jun 5, 2008)

mists - masts


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 5, 2008)

masts => stamp


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2008)

stamp - swamp


----------



## Mythik (Jun 5, 2008)

stamp - pants


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2008)

pants - punts


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2008)

punts - punks


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2008)

punks - skunk


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2008)

skunk - stunk :blush:


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2008)

good one!


stunk - stink :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2008)

stink - sting


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2008)

as I was typing (OUCH!) something stung me. :shocked:



sting - gnats


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2008)

gnats - gates


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2008)

gates - mates


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 5, 2008)

mates - motes


----------



## Mythik (Jun 5, 2008)

motes - steam


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 5, 2008)

steam--steal


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 5, 2008)

steal => tiles


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 5, 2008)

tiles---slime


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 5, 2008)

slime => lines


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 5, 2008)

lines => snail


----------



## Mythik (Jun 6, 2008)

snail - plain


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 6, 2008)

plain - plant


----------



## Mythik (Jun 6, 2008)

plant - pleat


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 6, 2008)

pleat => plane


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 6, 2008)

plane---plate


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 6, 2008)

plate => later


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 6, 2008)

later---liter


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 6, 2008)

liter => biter


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 6, 2008)

biter---biker


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 6, 2008)

biker => baker


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 7, 2008)

baker - faker


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 7, 2008)

faker => fader


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 7, 2008)

fader----dater


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 7, 2008)

dater => drape


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 7, 2008)

drape => prude


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 7, 2008)

prude => ruder


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 8, 2008)

ruder - ruler


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 8, 2008)

ruler => rules


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 8, 2008)

rules => slurp


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 8, 2008)

slurp => plura


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 9, 2008)

plura - ? Slurp


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 9, 2008)

slurp => slump


**Plura is a river in Norway, and it also is a latin word meaning several **


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 9, 2008)

slump- plump


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 9, 2008)

plump => lumps


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 9, 2008)

lumps => palms


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 9, 2008)

palms => limps


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 10, 2008)

limps- limbs


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 10, 2008)

limbs => blimp


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 10, 2008)

blimp---climb


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 10, 2008)

climb- limbo


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 10, 2008)

limbo- bimbo



like totally for sure!!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 10, 2008)

bimbo - bombs


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 10, 2008)

bombs => blobs


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 11, 2008)

blobs - bulbs


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 11, 2008)

bulbs => blabs


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 11, 2008)

blabs - sable


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 11, 2008)

sable => lease


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 12, 2008)

lease => leaps


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 12, 2008)

leaps- sleep


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 12, 2008)

sleep => peals


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 12, 2008)

peals - meals


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 12, 2008)

meals => miles


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 12, 2008)

miles - aisle


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 12, 2008)

aisle- mails


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 12, 2008)

mails => snail


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 12, 2008)

snail- lines


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 12, 2008)

lines => elfin


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 12, 2008)

elfin ------ field


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 12, 2008)

field => fiend


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 12, 2008)

fiend- knife


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 13, 2008)

knife => inked


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 13, 2008)

inked - knead


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 13, 2008)

knead --- nuked


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 13, 2008)

nuked - duked


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 13, 2008)

duked => dudes


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 13, 2008)

dudes - nudes


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 13, 2008)

dudes - nudes 







nudes --- sends


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 13, 2008)

sends- dense


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

dense => tense


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2008)

tense - sense


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2008)

sense - fense


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

fense => teens


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 14, 2008)

teens => stein


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

stein => notes


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2008)

notes - potes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2008)

potes - plots


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

plots => clots


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2008)

clots - sloth


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 14, 2008)

sloth - slosh


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

slosh => holes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2008)

holes - moles


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

moles => limes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 14, 2008)

limes - dimes


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 15, 2008)

dimes=> dames


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 15, 2008)

dames- maids


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 15, 2008)

maids => minds


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 15, 2008)

minds - kinds


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 15, 2008)

kinds => kinks


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 15, 2008)

kinks - pinks


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 15, 2008)

pinks => picks


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 15, 2008)

picks - skips


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 15, 2008)

skips => kissy


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2008)

kissy - missy


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

missy => misty


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2008)

misty - moist


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

moist => stoma


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 16, 2008)

stoma ? = stomp


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

stomp => tromp


*** _stoma _- an artificial permanent opening especially in the abdominal wall made in surgical procedures ***


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 16, 2008)

tromp - storm


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

storm => trams


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2008)

trams - trays


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 16, 2008)

trays - tarry


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 16, 2008)

tarry---marry


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

marry => merry


----------



## IszyStone (Jun 17, 2008)

beard-dream


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 17, 2008)

***you were suppose to use the word MERRY and change a letter to make a new word.***


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 17, 2008)

*** _stoma _- an artificial permanent opening especially in the abdominal wall made in surgical procedures ***[/QUOTE]

*Thanks Mariac1966!*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 17, 2008)

MERRY - berry


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 17, 2008)

berry => byres (cow houses)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 17, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> *** _stoma _- an artificial permanent opening especially in the abdominal wall made in surgical procedures ***



*Thanks Mariac1966!*[/QUOTE]

You are very welcome!!


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 17, 2008)

byres----bares:smitten:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 17, 2008)

bares => rates


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 17, 2008)

rates - trade


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 17, 2008)

trade => darts


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 17, 2008)

darts---start


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 17, 2008)

start => traps


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 18, 2008)

traps - spurt


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 18, 2008)

spurt => pours


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 18, 2008)

pours - sours


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 18, 2008)

sours - rouse


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 18, 2008)

rouse => house


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 19, 2008)

house - shoes


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 19, 2008)

shoes => hopes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 19, 2008)

hopes - ropes


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 19, 2008)

ropes---prone


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 20, 2008)

prone => prune


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 20, 2008)

prune - prude


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 20, 2008)

prude => purge


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 20, 2008)

purge---surge:blink:


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 20, 2008)

surge => sugar (go figure)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

sugar => gears


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2008)

gears - nears


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 21, 2008)

nears => sneer


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 21, 2008)

sneer - sheer


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

sheer => hears


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 21, 2008)

hears - heard


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

heard => dream


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 21, 2008)

dream - cream


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

cream => crams


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 21, 2008)

crams - prams


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

prams => hamps


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 21, 2008)

hamps - humps :blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2008)

humps - dumps :huh:


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 21, 2008)

dumps--lumps


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 21, 2008)

lumps - plume


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 21, 2008)

plume---plums


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

plums => lamps


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 21, 2008)

lamps - lumps


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

lumps => mules


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 21, 2008)

mules - rules


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

rules => lores


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 21, 2008)

lores - bores


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 21, 2008)

bores---bored


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

bored => robes


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 21, 2008)

robes--bares


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

bares => spare


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 21, 2008)

spare--pared


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

pared => pried


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 22, 2008)

pried => cried


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2008)

cried - fried


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

fried => freed


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 22, 2008)

freed => reeds


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

reeds => reads


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 22, 2008)

reads - heads


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 22, 2008)

heads--heats


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 22, 2008)

heats - heaps


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 22, 2008)

heaps---leaps


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

leaps => sleep


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 22, 2008)

sleep - sleet


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2008)

sleet - steep


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 22, 2008)

steep---sheep:blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

sheep => heaps


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2008)

heaps - hears


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

hears => hairs


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2008)

hairs - fairs


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 23, 2008)

fairs => fares


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 23, 2008)

fares - hares


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2008)

hares - hairs


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 23, 2008)

hairs----lairs


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 23, 2008)

lairs - fairs


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2008)

fairs - fears


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 23, 2008)

fears => bares


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 23, 2008)

bares - wares


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 23, 2008)

wares => tears


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 23, 2008)

tears---teams


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 23, 2008)

teams=reams


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 23, 2008)

reams => means


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2008)

means - moans


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 24, 2008)

moans => loans


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2008)

loans - leans


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 24, 2008)

leans - jeans


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 24, 2008)

jeans - snare


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 24, 2008)

snare--rains


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2008)

rains - brain :blink:


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi there TW
Brain---Brawn:happy:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 24, 2008)

brawn - brown


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 24, 2008)

brown----grown


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 24, 2008)

grown => prong


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 24, 2008)

prong => prone


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2008)

prone - crone


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 25, 2008)

crone----prone


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 25, 2008)

prone => preen


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2008)

preen - green


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 25, 2008)

green => agree


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 25, 2008)

agree----greet


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 25, 2008)

greet => great


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 25, 2008)

great = treat


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 25, 2008)

treat - react


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 25, 2008)

react => actor


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2008)

actor - tacos


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 26, 2008)

tacos - stack


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2008)

stack - stick


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 26, 2008)

stick => picks


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 26, 2008)

picks - spike


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 26, 2008)

spike = kites


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 26, 2008)

kites - mites


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 26, 2008)

mites - timer


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 26, 2008)

timer - timex


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 26, 2008)

Timex---Exits


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 26, 2008)

exits => Texas


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 26, 2008)

Texas - texan


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 26, 2008)

texan => tewan


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2008)

tewan - wants


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 27, 2008)

wants => stand


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 27, 2008)

stand - darts


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 27, 2008)

darts ------ stare


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 27, 2008)

stare - stair


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 27, 2008)

stair--pairs


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 27, 2008)

pairs - pears


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 27, 2008)

pears => sears


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2008)

sears - tower... er... :doh:

sears - bears


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 27, 2008)

bears---beans


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 27, 2008)

beans - snake


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 27, 2008)

snake => bakes


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Jun 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> snake => bakes



bakes-cakes


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2008)

cakes - fakes :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 28, 2008)

fakes - wakes


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2008)

wakes - bakes


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 28, 2008)

bakes---bikes:huh:


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 28, 2008)

bikes - bites


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 28, 2008)

bites => tides


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 28, 2008)

tides---slide


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Jun 28, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> tides---slide



slide- deals


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 28, 2008)

deals => dials


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 28, 2008)

dials--snail


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Jun 28, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> deals => dials



dials-tails


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 28, 2008)

tails => tiles


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Jun 28, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> tails => tiles



tiles-tales


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> bakes---bikes:huh:


Must be made of carbon fiber reinforced plastic...



ssbbwlover2 said:


> tiles-tales


tales - males


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 28, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Must be made of carbon fiber reinforced plastic...
> 
> 
> tales - males



 of course 
Males----moles:blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2008)

Molemen? :huh:

moles - poles


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 28, 2008)

poles => leaps


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2008)

leaps - spell


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 29, 2008)

spell => pills


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 29, 2008)

pills => slips


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 29, 2008)

slips => slits


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 29, 2008)

slits - slots


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Jun 29, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> slits - slots



slots-stole


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 29, 2008)

stole - atole


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Jun 29, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> stole - atole



atole-float


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2008)

float - bloat


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 29, 2008)

bloat - table


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 29, 2008)

table = bleat


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Jun 29, 2008)

BullseyeB said:


> table = bleat



bleat - plate


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 29, 2008)

plate = paste


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2008)

paste - waste


----------



## Jazz Man (Jun 29, 2008)

waste => straw


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Jun 29, 2008)

Jazz Man said:


> waste => straw



straw - trash


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2008)

trash - crash


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 29, 2008)

crash => shark


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 29, 2008)

shark - snark


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jun 30, 2008)

snark (?)..... - snare


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 30, 2008)

snare----names


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 30, 2008)

names = meats


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 30, 2008)

meats - tears


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 30, 2008)

tears----steam


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 30, 2008)

steam = beats


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 30, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> snark (?)..... - snare


1. snark

noun

Combination of "snide" and "remark". Sarcastic comment(s). 
Also snarky (adj.) and snarkily (adv.)

_His commentary was rife with snark. _
_"Your boundless ineptitude is astounding," she snarkily declared._



from: Urban dictionary







BullseyeB said:


> steam = beats


beats - boats


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Jun 30, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> 1. snark
> 
> noun
> 
> ...




boats - toast


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 30, 2008)

toast = toots


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 30, 2008)

toots - stood


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 30, 2008)

stood => toads


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 30, 2008)

toads----staid


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 30, 2008)

staid => stain


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 30, 2008)

stain ------ slant


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 1, 2008)

slant - plant


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 1, 2008)

plant----plain


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 1, 2008)

plain - slain


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 1, 2008)

slain---lawns


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 1, 2008)

lawns = pawns


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 1, 2008)

pawns - yawns


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 1, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> pawns - yawns



Ha! Was that a comment on my boring word? 


yawns = gnaws


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 1, 2008)

gnaws - gnats


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 1, 2008)

gnats => sting


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 1, 2008)

sting - inset


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 1, 2008)

inset = tense


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 1, 2008)

tense - tease


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2008)

tease - lease


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 1, 2008)

lease - least


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 1, 2008)

least = slake


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 1, 2008)

slake - scale


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 1, 2008)

scale = pales


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 1, 2008)

pales - pails


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 1, 2008)

pails => wails


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 1, 2008)

wails---waits


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 1, 2008)

waits - baits


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 1, 2008)

baits - abets


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Jul 1, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> baits - abets



abets - bales


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 2, 2008)

bales => leads


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2008)

leads - beads


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 2, 2008)

beads ----- dates


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 2, 2008)

dates - mates


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 2, 2008)

mates - smite


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 2, 2008)

smite---smile


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2008)

smile - mills

now what to do with ground smile... :blink:


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 2, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> smile - mills
> 
> now what to do with ground smile... :blink:


 make smiley face cookies?
Mills----gills

smiley face cookies with gills


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 2, 2008)

gills = bills


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Jul 2, 2008)

BullseyeB said:


> gills = bills



bills - flibs


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 2, 2008)

flibs? 

flibs = films


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2008)

flibs is apparently not existing...

films - smile


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 2, 2008)

smile => meals


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2008)

meals - deals


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 2, 2008)

deals => dares


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 2, 2008)

dares (to) dream


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 2, 2008)

dream of cream :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 2, 2008)

cream - mares


----------



## g-squared (Jul 2, 2008)

mares - races


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 2, 2008)

races---scary


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Jul 2, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> races---scary



scary - crass




Timberwolf said:


> flibs is apparently not existing...
> 
> films - smile



Sorry, I was thinking of something that I can not remember now.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 2, 2008)

crass => scrap


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2008)

scrap - crops




ssbbwlover2 said:


> scary - crass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happens sometimes...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

crops => pores


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)

pores - ports


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

ports - trips


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)

trips - traps


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

traps - tarts

(Rearranging is ok, right? So many variations to this game...)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)

tarts - carts _( just change one letter to make another five letter word)_


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

carts - farts (thanks for using the little font to correct me!)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

farts => strap


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)

strap - tramp


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

tramp => parts


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)

parts - marts


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

marts - Marty (McFly)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)

Marty - train


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Marty - train



** you changed 2 letters there Grandi


Train => rains


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 3, 2008)

train---brain


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> ** you changed 2 letters there Grandi


*
Oops, My Bad......*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)

brain - brawn


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 3, 2008)

brawn = brown


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

brown => grown


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 3, 2008)

brawn - drawn


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

drawn => drown


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)

drown - drone


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 3, 2008)

drone - donor


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

donor => doors


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 3, 2008)

doors - droop


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 3, 2008)

droop---brood


----------



## ApplebtmBBW (Jul 3, 2008)

Brood-Broad


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

broad => roads


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 3, 2008)

roads - adore


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2008)

adore - afore


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 3, 2008)

afore - after


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2008)

after - rafts


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 3, 2008)

rafts = staff


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

staff => flats


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 3, 2008)

flats - fault


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

fault => sault


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2008)

sault - vault


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

vault => valet


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2008)

valet - steal


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 3, 2008)

steal - alter


----------



## TropicalFish (Jul 3, 2008)

alter - liter


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Jul 3, 2008)

TropicalFish said:


> alter - liter



liter - tiers


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 3, 2008)

tiers - tired


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2008)

tired - tries


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

tries => rises


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 3, 2008)

rises - prise


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 3, 2008)

prise---prose


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

prose => roses


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Jul 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> prose => roses



roses - sored


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

sored => pores


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2008)

pores - cores


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 4, 2008)

cores - cords


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 4, 2008)

cords - sword


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2008)

sword - swore


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 4, 2008)

swore - store


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 4, 2008)

store => tears


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2008)

tears for fears


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 4, 2008)

fears----rears:blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2008)

:blink:, indeed...

rears - roars :huh: oops... :blush:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 4, 2008)

roars => boars


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2008)

boars - bears


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 4, 2008)

bears ---- spear


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 4, 2008)

spear - spree


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 4, 2008)

spree => peeps


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 5, 2008)

peeps = I can't stand those things! 

peeps = speed


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2008)

speed - skeed


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 5, 2008)

skeed (?) - desks


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 5, 2008)

desks-------disks


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 5, 2008)

disks - skips


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2008)

skips - ships


(skeed - an apparently accepted form of skid...)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 5, 2008)

ships-----shops


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2008)

shops - shoes


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 5, 2008)

shoes---hopes


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2008)

hopes - hoses


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 5, 2008)

hoses----noses


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 5, 2008)

noses => posse


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2008)

a noses posse... :blink:

posse - posed


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 5, 2008)

posed => doses


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 5, 2008)

doses----dopes


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 5, 2008)

dopes - ropes


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 5, 2008)

ropes => spire


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 6, 2008)

spire - spine


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 6, 2008)

spine - spain


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 6, 2008)

spain---spank


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 6, 2008)

spank => tanks


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 6, 2008)

tanks - ranks


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 6, 2008)

ranks => rinks


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 6, 2008)

rinks = skink


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 6, 2008)

skink - slink


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 6, 2008)

slink----slunk


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 6, 2008)

slunk => links


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 6, 2008)

links---skill


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 6, 2008)

skill => gills


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2008)

gills - gulls


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 7, 2008)

gulls = slugs


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

slugs => glues


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2008)

glues - flues


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2008)

flues - blues - - - > _clues_


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 7, 2008)

clues ---- slice


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2008)

slice - dices


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 7, 2008)

dices----disco:blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2008)

disco - discs


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

discs => disci


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2008)

disci - pisci


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2008)

pisci - pices ( the twins)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 7, 2008)

pices----picks


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2008)

picks - dicks:blush:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

dicks => ducks


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2008)

ducks - pucks. You ain't gonna make me!


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 7, 2008)

pucks----pukes:blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 7, 2008)

pukes - perks


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

perks => shrek


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 8, 2008)

shrek - horse


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 8, 2008)

horse => share


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 8, 2008)

share - stare


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 8, 2008)

stare => tires


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 8, 2008)

stare tires... interesting...

tires - fires


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 8, 2008)

fires => rifle


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2008)

rifle  lifer


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jul 9, 2008)

Lifer - Frail


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2008)

frail - trail


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 9, 2008)

trail => rails


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2008)

rails - nails


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 9, 2008)

nails---sails


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2008)

sails - bails


----------



## nlittle1011 (Jul 9, 2008)

bails - lairs


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 9, 2008)

lairs---raids


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2008)

raids - braid


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 9, 2008)

braid => drabs


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2008)

drabs - grabs


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 9, 2008)

grabs => brats


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2008)

brats - brags


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 9, 2008)

brags => bears


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 9, 2008)

bears - beard


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 9, 2008)

beard => bards


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2008)

bards - lards


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 10, 2008)

lards => deals


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2008)

deals - meals


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 10, 2008)

meals => slime


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 10, 2008)

slime - limps


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2008)

limps - limbs


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 10, 2008)

limbs - lambs


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2008)

lambs - lamps


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 10, 2008)

lamps--plums


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2008)

plums - plume


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 10, 2008)

plume---plump


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 10, 2008)

plump - plumb


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 11, 2008)

plumb => lumps


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2008)

lumps - slums


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 11, 2008)

slums - slams


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 11, 2008)

slams => lamps


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2008)

lamps - spams


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 11, 2008)

spams---spans


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2008)

spans - Spain


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 11, 2008)

Spain---panic


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2008)

panic - pains


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 11, 2008)

pains => pines


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2008)

pines - vines


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 12, 2008)

vines - wines


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 12, 2008)

wines---winds


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2008)

winds - kinds


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 12, 2008)

kinds => dines


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 12, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> kinds => dines



Dines >> Fines


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 12, 2008)

fines => sniff


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2008)

sniff - snuff


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 12, 2008)

snuff => cuffs


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2008)

cuffs - coffs


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 12, 2008)

coffs---doffs


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2008)

doffs - Stoff


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 12, 2008)

stoff => staff


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2008)

staff - stuff


----------



## TropicalFish (Jul 13, 2008)

stuff - tufts


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

tufts => strut


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2008)

strut - stout


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 13, 2008)

stout - trout


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 13, 2008)

trout---trust


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

trust => rusts


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2008)

rusts - lusts :blink:


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 13, 2008)

lusts---busts


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

busts => burst


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2008)

burst - hurst


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

hurst => thrum


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 13, 2008)

thrum----mirth


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

mirth => girth


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2008)

girth - birth


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 13, 2008)

birth---broth


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

broth => borts


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2008)

borts - stort


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

stort => tarts


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2008)

tarts - darts


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

darts => dares


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

dares - bares


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 14, 2008)

bares => brads


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

brads - braid


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 14, 2008)

braid - bread


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

bread - dread


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 14, 2008)

dread => reads


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

reads - roads


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 14, 2008)

roads => doors


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

doors - roots


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 14, 2008)

roots - rotor


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2008)

rotor ---- troop


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 14, 2008)

troop - motor


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2008)

motor ---- rooms


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

rooms - broom


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 14, 2008)

broom - boron


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 14, 2008)

boron---moron


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 14, 2008)

moron - mourn


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

mourn - roman


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 14, 2008)

Roman - aroma


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2008)

aroma --- amore


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 14, 2008)

amore----adore


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 14, 2008)

adore - armed


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2008)

armed - ready


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 14, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> armed - ready


Ready - Fared


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 14, 2008)

fared - after


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2008)

after ----frets


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 14, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> fared ---- dream


 Frets - Farts :x


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2008)

farts - smart


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 14, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> farts - smart


 smart - tarts


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2008)

tarts - traps


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 14, 2008)

traps - ramps


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2008)

ramps - lamps


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 14, 2008)

lamps - lambs


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2008)

lambs - bawls


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 14, 2008)

bawls => bowls


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

bowls - howls


Arrrooooo... :huh: ...ahem... :blush:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 15, 2008)

howls => slows


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

slows - blows


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 15, 2008)

blows - plows


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

plows - glows


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 15, 2008)

glows - flows


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

flows - snows


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 15, 2008)

snows - shows


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

shows - chows


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 15, 2008)

chows - whose


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

whose - hoses


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 15, 2008)

hoses => house


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 15, 2008)

house - mouse


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 16, 2008)

mouse => muses


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2008)

muses - users


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 16, 2008)

users - fuses


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2008)

fuses - fused


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 16, 2008)

fused - mused


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 16, 2008)

mused---domes


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 16, 2008)

domes => dames


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2008)

dames - names


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 16, 2008)

names => shame


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2008)

shame - shave


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 16, 2008)

shave => haven


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2008)

haven - raven


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 16, 2008)

raven => earns


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 16, 2008)

earns - erase


----------



## TruckHappy2 (Jul 16, 2008)

*erase----->beers*


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 16, 2008)

beers - serve


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2008)

serve - nerve


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 16, 2008)

nerve---revel


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 16, 2008)

revel - level (hey, my second pallendrome this week  )


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 16, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> revel - level (hey, my second pallendrome this week  )



Aren't you the clever one!! 


Level => lever


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 16, 2008)

lever => reels


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 16, 2008)

reels => riles


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

riles - rifle


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 17, 2008)

rifle => files


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

files - filet


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 17, 2008)

filet - liter


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 17, 2008)

liter - miter


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 17, 2008)

miter---biter


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 17, 2008)

biter - tried


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

tried - fried


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 17, 2008)

fried - dried


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 17, 2008)

dried - cried


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 17, 2008)

cried - credo


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 17, 2008)

credo - crude


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 17, 2008)

crude - ruder


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

ruder - nuder


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 17, 2008)

nuder - drone


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

drone - prone


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 17, 2008)

prone - power


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

power - tower


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 17, 2008)

tower----towel


----------



## TruckHappy2 (Jul 17, 2008)

*towel-----> Lower*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 17, 2008)

Lower - power


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

power - mower


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 17, 2008)

mower - women


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 17, 2008)

women - omens


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 17, 2008)

omens----opens


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 17, 2008)

opens => spent


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 17, 2008)

spent---pants


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 17, 2008)

pants => spank (Yeah, I went there!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2008)

spank - prank


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 18, 2008)

prank - crank


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2008)

crank - ranks


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 18, 2008)

ranks - skank


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 18, 2008)

skank---stank


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 18, 2008)

stank => thank


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2008)

thank - think


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 18, 2008)

think => hinky


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 18, 2008)

hinky - kinky


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 18, 2008)

kinky----pinky


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 18, 2008)

pinky => pinks


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 18, 2008)

pinks----rinks


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 18, 2008)

rinks => rings


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 18, 2008)

rings - grind


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 18, 2008)

grind => grand


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 18, 2008)

grand - drags


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 18, 2008)

drags => grade


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 19, 2008)

grade => rages


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2008)

rages - pages


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

pages => stage


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2008)

stage - swage


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

swage => waged


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 19, 2008)

waged - raged


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2008)

raged - caged


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 19, 2008)

caged - saged


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

saged => cades


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 19, 2008)

cades - hades


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2008)

hades - shady


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 19, 2008)

shady---shade


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

shade => ashen


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2008)

ashen -ashes


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 19, 2008)

ashes----aches


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

aches => chaps


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 20, 2008)

chaps => shape


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

shape => hopes


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2008)

hopes - dopes


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

dopes => drops


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2008)

drops - crops


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 20, 2008)

crops - props


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 20, 2008)

props---preps


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

preps => ropes


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2008)

ropes - slope


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

slope => stole


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 20, 2008)

stole = poles


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

poles => plops


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2008)

Who stole poles?

plops - loops


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

loops => cools


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

cools - fools


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 21, 2008)

fools => foals


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

foals - goals


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 21, 2008)

goals - goats


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

goats - boats


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 21, 2008)

boats---boars


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

boars - roars


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 21, 2008)

roars => rears


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 21, 2008)

rears---reams


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

reams - cream


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 21, 2008)

cream => maker


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

maker - baker


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 21, 2008)

baker - broke


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

broke - brake


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 21, 2008)

brake => raked


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 21, 2008)

raked = naked Now that's quite a picture!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

naked - baked


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 21, 2008)

naked- baked? Is that like baked Alaska? 

baked - beaks


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

Dunno... 

beaks - beans


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 21, 2008)

beans => saner


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2008)

saner - saber


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

saber => brace


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 22, 2008)

brace - cabre


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 22, 2008)

cabre---baker


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 22, 2008)

cabre ?  didn't use a different letter.......  
*Saber*


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 22, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> cabre ?  didn't use a different letter.......
> *Saber*



Oops! Sorry, Grandi!


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 22, 2008)

baker - maker


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 22, 2008)

maker - raker  

*Thanks BullseyeB, no biggy....  *


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 22, 2008)

raker--racer


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

racer => pacer


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2008)

pacer - pager


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 22, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> racer => pacer



Pacer >>> Paced


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 22, 2008)

paced---maced


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 22, 2008)

maced - laced


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

laced => deals


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 22, 2008)

deals - dealt


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2008)

dealt - delts


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

delts => slate


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2008)

slate - plate


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 22, 2008)

plate - apple


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 22, 2008)

apple --- plead


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

plead => plaid


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2008)

plaid - plain


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

plain => plane


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 23, 2008)

plane - plank


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 23, 2008)

plank => prank


----------



## mmb2153 (Jul 23, 2008)

prank----> karen


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 23, 2008)

Karen - Maren


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 23, 2008)

Maren---mares


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jul 23, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Maren---mares



Mares >>> Dares


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 23, 2008)

dares - mares


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 23, 2008)

mares => mires


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2008)

mires - hires


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 24, 2008)

hires - shred


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 24, 2008)

shred---dress


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2008)

dress - press


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 24, 2008)

press - spree


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 24, 2008)

spree - agree


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2008)

agree - aglee


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 24, 2008)

aglee - algae


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2008)

algae - palea


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 24, 2008)

palea => leaps


----------



## Kareda (Jul 24, 2008)

leaps--reaps


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 25, 2008)

reaps => peals


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2008)

peals - petal


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 25, 2008)

petal - metal


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 25, 2008)

metal - alter


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 25, 2008)

alter--tears


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2008)

tears - fears

had to go there...


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 25, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> tears - fears
> 
> had to go there...



Love Tears For Fears 
Fears----years


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 25, 2008)

years - stare


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2008)

stare - state


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 25, 2008)

state - tease


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2008)

tease - lease


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 25, 2008)

lease => eagle


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 25, 2008)

eagle - gleen


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2008)

gleen - green


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 25, 2008)

green = reign


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 25, 2008)

reign => grins


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 26, 2008)

grins - grids


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 26, 2008)

grids = drags


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 26, 2008)

drags => grade


----------



## CurvyQT (Jul 26, 2008)

grade = grape


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 26, 2008)

grape => pages


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 26, 2008)

pages - wages


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2008)

wages - mages


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 26, 2008)

mages => gamer


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 26, 2008)

gamer = reams


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 26, 2008)

reams---reads


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 26, 2008)

reads = dread


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2008)

dread - bread


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 26, 2008)

bread => dread


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 27, 2008)

dread - ready


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 27, 2008)

ready => years


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 27, 2008)

years---teary


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 27, 2008)

teary - leary


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 27, 2008)

leary => lears


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 27, 2008)

lears - gears


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 27, 2008)

gears--great


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2008)

great - treat


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 28, 2008)

treat - ratty


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2008)

ratty - batty


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 28, 2008)

batty---patty


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 28, 2008)

patty - party


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2008)

party - tarty


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 28, 2008)

tarty => tarts


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2008)

tarts - parts


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 28, 2008)

parts => stars


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2008)

stars - stair


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 28, 2008)

stair - stare


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 28, 2008)

stare => roast


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2008)

roast - store


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

store => forte


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2008)

forte - porte (french "door")


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

porte = ports


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 29, 2008)

ports - torso


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2008)

torso - corso


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

corso => color


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2008)

color - dolor


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 29, 2008)

dolor - droll


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 29, 2008)

droll - troll


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 29, 2008)

troll - tolls


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 29, 2008)

tolls - toles


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2008)

toles - poles


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

poles => polls


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 29, 2008)

polls - dolls


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 29, 2008)

dolls - doles


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 29, 2008)

doles - moles


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 29, 2008)

moles - males


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 29, 2008)

males - bales


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 29, 2008)

bales - table


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

table => blame


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

blame - flame


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 30, 2008)

flame => meals


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jul 30, 2008)

meals-steam


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

steam - means


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jul 30, 2008)

means-named


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 30, 2008)

named - tamed


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

tamed - gamed


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 30, 2008)

gamed - gamer


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 30, 2008)

gamer - grams


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

grams - grims


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 30, 2008)

grims => rimes


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 30, 2008)

rimes - smirk


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 30, 2008)

smirk - marks


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 30, 2008)

marks - smart


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2008)

smart - smarm


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 31, 2008)

smarm - swarm


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2008)

swarm - worms


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 31, 2008)

worms => morse


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 31, 2008)

morse - moors


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 31, 2008)

Moors - odors


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 31, 2008)

odors - dorks


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 31, 2008)

dorks - sored


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 31, 2008)

sored - cored


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 31, 2008)

cored--order


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2008)

order - odder


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 31, 2008)

odder - erode


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 31, 2008)

erode---rodeo


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 31, 2008)

rodeo - romeo :huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 31, 2008)

romeo => smore


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 1, 2008)

smore- roses

A Romeo with s'mores and roses?? Sounds perfect. LOL


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

roses - doses

Well, in fact, it is a rodeo romeo with s'mores and roses in doses (whatever that may mean) :blink:


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 1, 2008)

doses - loses

just to put a downer on the little tale thats been weaving :/


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

loses => slope


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

slope - sleep


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 1, 2008)

sleep - bleep


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

bleep => peels


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 1, 2008)

peels - heels


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

heels => heals


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 1, 2008)

heals - shell


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 1, 2008)

shell - swell


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 1, 2008)

swell - walls


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

walls => wills


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 1, 2008)

wills - kills


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 1, 2008)

kills - kilos


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

kilos => links


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 1, 2008)

links-silky


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 1, 2008)

silky---slink


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 1, 2008)

slink- sinks


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 1, 2008)

sinks--kings


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 1, 2008)

kings- sting


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

sting - stung :huh:


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 1, 2008)

stung - slung


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 1, 2008)

slung- flung


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 1, 2008)

flung - lungs


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 1, 2008)

lungs- lunge


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

lunge => gleen


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 1, 2008)

gleen- green


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

green => preen


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

preen - prees


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 1, 2008)

prees-trees


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

trees => tries


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 1, 2008)

tries- stare


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

stare => tapes


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 2, 2008)

tapes- strep


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

strep => parts


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2008)

parts - tarts


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

tarts => traps


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2008)

traps - craps


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

craps => spare


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 2, 2008)

spare- spark


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

spark => spank


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2008)

spank - prank


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 2, 2008)

prank- parks


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2008)

parks - perks


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 2, 2008)

perks- sperm


lol


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

sperm => reams


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 2, 2008)

reams - cream


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 2, 2008)

cream- dream


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

dream => mater


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 3, 2008)

mater- teams


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

teams => stamp


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 3, 2008)

stamp - stomp


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

stomp => posts


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 3, 2008)

posts - hosts


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

hosts => shows


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 3, 2008)

I saw that one coming...

shows - slows


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

slows => scowl


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 3, 2008)

scowl - bowls


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

bowls => bowel


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 3, 2008)

bowel----towel:blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

towel => welts


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 3, 2008)

welts - celts


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

celts =>cults


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 3, 2008)

cults - colts


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

colts => blots


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 3, 2008)

blots--stole


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 3, 2008)

stole - stola


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

stola => toles


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 4, 2008)

toles- steal


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 4, 2008)

steal - seals


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 4, 2008)

seals => sails


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 4, 2008)

sails - nails


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 4, 2008)

nails----bails


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 4, 2008)

bails - balls


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 4, 2008)

balls - galls


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 4, 2008)

galls---goals


----------



## Mishty (Aug 4, 2008)

goals - glass


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 4, 2008)

glass - class


----------



## Mishty (Aug 4, 2008)

class - clasp


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 4, 2008)

clasp => clams


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 4, 2008)

clams - slams


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 4, 2008)

slams => shams


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 4, 2008)

shams - shame


----------



## Mishty (Aug 4, 2008)

shame - share


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 4, 2008)

share => hires


----------



## Mishty (Aug 5, 2008)

hires - fires


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 5, 2008)

fires = first


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 5, 2008)

first => grist


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 5, 2008)

grist - tiger


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 5, 2008)

tiger - Niger


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 5, 2008)

niger => GREEN


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 5, 2008)

Green----Grief


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 5, 2008)

grief => rifes


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 5, 2008)

rifes-----fired


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 5, 2008)

fired - freed


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 5, 2008)

freed => fleer


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 5, 2008)

fleer - flyer


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 6, 2008)

flyer => flier


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 6, 2008)

flier - plier


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2008)

plier - piers


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 6, 2008)

piers - tiers


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 6, 2008)

tiers - trees


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 6, 2008)

trees---strep


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2008)

strep - strip


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 6, 2008)

strip = strap


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 6, 2008)

strap => carts


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2008)

carts - darts

Oh, in alphabetical order...


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 6, 2008)

darts => trade


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 7, 2008)

trade - grade


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

grade => drags


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 7, 2008)

drags - brags


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 7, 2008)

brags - frags


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 7, 2008)

frags = frogs


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 7, 2008)

frogs - ogres


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

ogres => grope


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 7, 2008)

grope - gripe


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

gripe => ripen


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 7, 2008)

ripen - riper


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

riper => piper


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 7, 2008)

piper----repin


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

repin => piers


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 7, 2008)

piers----pines


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

pines => spins


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 7, 2008)

spins = snits


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

snits => tines


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 7, 2008)

tines = tints


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

tints => taint


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 8, 2008)

taint - faint


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 8, 2008)

faint - paint


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 8, 2008)

paint - pants


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 8, 2008)

pants----stamp


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 8, 2008)

stamp => paste


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 9, 2008)

paste - haste


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

haste => sheet


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 9, 2008)

sheet - sleet


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

sleet => leeks


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 9, 2008)

leeks - weeks


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 9, 2008)

weeks---sweet


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

sweet => rewet


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 9, 2008)

rewet = tween


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

tween => tweed


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 9, 2008)

tweed = weeds


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 9, 2008)

weeds - needs


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

needs => deems


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 9, 2008)

deems---swede


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 9, 2008)

swede - suede


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

suede => deuce


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 10, 2008)

deuce - crude


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

crude => curse


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 10, 2008)

curse---crude


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 10, 2008)

curse - purse


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

purse => peers


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2008)

peers - deers


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 10, 2008)

deers---seeds


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

seeds => speed


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2008)

speed - spree


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

spree => reeds


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 10, 2008)

reeds - weeds


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

weeds => sweet


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 11, 2008)

sweet - tweet


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 11, 2008)

tweet - tweed


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 11, 2008)

tweed - swede


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 11, 2008)

Sweed - dense


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 11, 2008)

dense----tense


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 11, 2008)

tense = sense


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 11, 2008)

sense---needs


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 11, 2008)

needs = sneek


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 11, 2008)

sneek => necks


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 11, 2008)

necks = nicks


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 11, 2008)

nicks - picks


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 12, 2008)

picks = skips


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 12, 2008)

skips - ships


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 12, 2008)

ships => shins


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 12, 2008)

shins----hints


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 12, 2008)

hints - pints


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 12, 2008)

pints => pines


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 12, 2008)

pines - vines


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 12, 2008)

vines => tines


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 13, 2008)

tines - wines


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 13, 2008)

wines - wimps


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 13, 2008)

wimps => pimps


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 13, 2008)

pimps - pumps


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 13, 2008)

pumps = stump


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 13, 2008)

stump => temps


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 14, 2008)

temps - tamps


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

tamps => pants


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 14, 2008)

pants - parts


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

parts => marts


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 14, 2008)

marts = start


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

start => stare


----------



## grandecafe1 (Aug 14, 2008)

stare=>treat


----------



## J_Underscore (Aug 14, 2008)

treat - trait


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

trait => trial


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 14, 2008)

trail---train


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

train => rants


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 14, 2008)

rants - Grant


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 15, 2008)

grant => gnats


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 15, 2008)

gnats - gents


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 15, 2008)

gents - rents


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 15, 2008)

rents => stent


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 16, 2008)

stent - stunt


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

stunt => stung


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 16, 2008)

stung - stunk


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

stunk => trunk


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 16, 2008)

trunk - turns


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

turns => snort


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 16, 2008)

snort - sport :blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

When did snorting become a sport???


Sport => traps


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 16, 2008)

good question... besides, what should sport traps be?

traps - tramp


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

tramp => ramps


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 16, 2008)

ramps . camps


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 16, 2008)

camps - comps


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

comps => chomp


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 16, 2008)

chomp ----- porch


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

porch => torch


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 16, 2008)

torch - roach


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

roach => coach


----------



## J_Underscore (Aug 16, 2008)

coach - poach


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

poach => peach


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 17, 2008)

peach - beach


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 17, 2008)

Beach----Cheat


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 17, 2008)

Cheat - chest


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

chest => crest


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 17, 2008)

crest----stare


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

stare => rages


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 17, 2008)

rages---range


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

range => grain


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 17, 2008)

grain---train


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 17, 2008)

Train - Taint


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 17, 2008)

Taint---Saint


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 17, 2008)

Saint - - - Stint


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

stint => tines


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 17, 2008)

Tines - - - Satin


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

satin => stein


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 17, 2008)

Stein - - - Stain


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 17, 2008)

stain - Spain


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

spain => paint


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 18, 2008)

paint - taint


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 18, 2008)

taint - faint


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 18, 2008)

faint => flint


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 18, 2008)

flint - fling


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 18, 2008)

fling - fungi


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 18, 2008)

fungi - flung


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 18, 2008)

flung - lunge


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 18, 2008)

lunge - lungs


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 18, 2008)

lungs => slang


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 18, 2008)

slang---slant


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 18, 2008)

slant => lints


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 19, 2008)

lints - mints


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 19, 2008)

mints - smite


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2008)

smite => mitre


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 19, 2008)

mitre - litre


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2008)

litre => trial


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 19, 2008)

trial----train


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2008)

train => rants


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 19, 2008)

rants - pants


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 19, 2008)

pants---stamps


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2008)

pants => stand


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 19, 2008)

stand - stang


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2008)

stang => sting


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 20, 2008)

sting - Ginsu


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

ginsu => signs


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 20, 2008)

signs - sighs


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

sighs => ships


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 20, 2008)

ships - sushi


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

sushi => shins


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2008)

shins - spins


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

spins => spine


----------



## J_Underscore (Aug 20, 2008)

spine - pints


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 20, 2008)

J_JP_M said:


> spine - pints



Pints - Point


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2008)

point - joint


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

joint => joins


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2008)

joins - coins


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 20, 2008)

coins - oinks


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 20, 2008)

oinks- boink


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

boink => blink


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 20, 2008)

blink - blind


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 20, 2008)

blind- bland


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

bland = lands


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 20, 2008)

lands--sandy


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

sandy => sands


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 20, 2008)

sands---bands


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2008)

bands - bonds


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

bonds => snobs


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 20, 2008)

snobs---snows


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 20, 2008)

snows - shows


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 21, 2008)

shows => shops


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 21, 2008)

shops - Hopis


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hopis- ships


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 21, 2008)

ships => chips


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2008)

chips - chops


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 21, 2008)

chops => pocks


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2008)

pocks - docks


----------



## libertine (Aug 21, 2008)

docks - codes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 21, 2008)

codes - modes


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 21, 2008)

modes - model


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 21, 2008)

model- medal


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2008)

medal - pedal


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 21, 2008)

pedal - leapt


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 21, 2008)

leapt- apple


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 21, 2008)

apple - lapel


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 21, 2008)

lapel----ladle


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 21, 2008)

ladle- leads


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 21, 2008)

leads---dealt


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 21, 2008)

dealt- steal


----------



## Victim (Aug 21, 2008)

steal - lease


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 21, 2008)

lease- sleep


----------



## Victim (Aug 21, 2008)

sleep - pales


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 21, 2008)

pales---poles


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 21, 2008)

Poles - Spoke


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 21, 2008)

spoke- poked


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 21, 2008)

Poked (you poking people?) - Depot


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 21, 2008)

I am the poke master. LOL


depot- dotes


----------



## Victim (Aug 21, 2008)

dotes - stole


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 21, 2008)

stole- toils


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 21, 2008)

toils - stoic


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 21, 2008)

stoic - toxic


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 21, 2008)

toxic- toxin


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 21, 2008)

toxin => pinto


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 21, 2008)

pinto (my first car!) = print


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 21, 2008)

print => trips


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 21, 2008)

trips- strap


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 21, 2008)

Strap - Spark


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 21, 2008)

spark- spank  lol


----------



## Victim (Aug 22, 2008)

spank - wanks 

Couldn't resist that one...


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

wanks => winks


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 22, 2008)

winks - sinks


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 22, 2008)

sinks- stink :huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

stink => tanks


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 22, 2008)

tanks- talks


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 22, 2008)

talks - walks


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 22, 2008)

walks- stalk


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 22, 2008)

stalk - stale


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 22, 2008)

stale- lease


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 22, 2008)

lease - lense


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 22, 2008)

lense- kneel


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 22, 2008)

kneel - knees


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 22, 2008)

knees- sneak


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 22, 2008)

sneak - peaks


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 22, 2008)

a sneak peak? lol


peaks- pears


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

pears => peers


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 22, 2008)

peers- steer


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

steer => rates


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 22, 2008)

rates- state


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

state => tater


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 22, 2008)

tater - salad... :doh:

tater - later


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

later => rated


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 22, 2008)

rated - dated


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 22, 2008)

rated - trade


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 22, 2008)

trade---grade


----------



## Victim (Aug 22, 2008)

grade - drags


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 22, 2008)

drags - frags


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 22, 2008)

frags- frogs


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

frogs => gofer


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 22, 2008)

gofer- ogres


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 22, 2008)

Ogres - Poser


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 22, 2008)

Poser---Poise


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 22, 2008)

poise - Boise


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

Boise => noise


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2008)

noise - nosey


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 23, 2008)

nosey---posey


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 23, 2008)

posey - popsy


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 23, 2008)

Popsy - Sippy


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 23, 2008)

sippy=> tipsy


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 23, 2008)

tipsy- topsy


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 24, 2008)

topsy - turvy (guess not!! changes too many letters at one time!!)


*Topsy => spots*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2008)

spots - sport


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 24, 2008)

sport => traps


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 24, 2008)

traps- stamp


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 24, 2008)

stamp --- pants


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 24, 2008)

pants---stank


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2008)

ew.

stank - spank


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 24, 2008)

spank- parks


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 24, 2008)

spank parks... :blink:

parks - marks


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 24, 2008)

marks- racks


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 24, 2008)

racks---scare


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 24, 2008)

Scare - Racey


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 24, 2008)

racey => raced


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 25, 2008)

raced---raved


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 25, 2008)

raved - drove


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 25, 2008)

drove - overt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 25, 2008)

overt - mover


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 25, 2008)

mover - rover


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 25, 2008)

rover = roved


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 25, 2008)

roved---loved


----------



## grandecafe1 (Aug 25, 2008)

loved-> clove


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 25, 2008)

clove => clave


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 25, 2008)

clave - slave


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 25, 2008)

slave - evils


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 25, 2008)

evils- devil


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 25, 2008)

devil => liver


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2008)

liver - lives


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 26, 2008)

lives - isles


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2008)

isles - lists


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 26, 2008)

lists => stile


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 26, 2008)

stile - style


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2008)

style - stole


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 26, 2008)

stole - atole


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 26, 2008)

atole => toile


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 26, 2008)

toile----toils


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 26, 2008)

toils - foils


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 26, 2008)

foils => flows


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 27, 2008)

flows- lofts


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 27, 2008)

lofts - softs


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 27, 2008)

softs => sorts


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 27, 2008)

sorts - spots


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 27, 2008)

spots- sport


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 27, 2008)

sport - spore


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 27, 2008)

spore - opens


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 27, 2008)

opens => spoon


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 27, 2008)

spoon - Sonor (A German company, they make drums.)


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 27, 2008)

sonor => snore


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 27, 2008)

snore - snort


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 27, 2008)

snort => snout


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 27, 2008)

snort - storm


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 27, 2008)

storm => strum


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 27, 2008)

strum- strut


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 28, 2008)

strut => trots


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 28, 2008)

trots - stork


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 28, 2008)

stork => skirt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 28, 2008)

skirt - shirt


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 28, 2008)

shirt- hurts


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 28, 2008)

hurts - short


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 28, 2008)

short- thorn


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2008)

thorn - Thora


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 28, 2008)

Thora--Throw


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 28, 2008)

throw => throb


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 28, 2008)

throb - robot


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 28, 2008)

robot => troop


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 29, 2008)

troop - tromp


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2008)

tromp - trump


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 29, 2008)

trump => thump


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 29, 2008)

thump- humps


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 29, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> thump- humps



I knew someone was going to do that!!


humps => pumps


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 29, 2008)

lol- of course! we're soooo mature... 


pumps- pimps


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2008)

pimps - wimps

are we? :huh:


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 29, 2008)

wimps- swamp


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2008)

swamp - stamp


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 29, 2008)

stamp => temps


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 29, 2008)

temps - pests


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 29, 2008)

pests => posts


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 29, 2008)

posts- steps


----------



## Sheislegend. (Aug 29, 2008)

steps - stops


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 29, 2008)

stops => sport


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 29, 2008)

Sheislegend


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 29, 2008)

sport = short


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 30, 2008)

short- thorn


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 30, 2008)

thorn - horns


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 30, 2008)

horns - corns


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 30, 2008)

corns => snore


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 30, 2008)

snore - snare


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 30, 2008)

snare => share


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 30, 2008)

share = shark


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 30, 2008)

shark => hears


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2008)

hears - bears


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 31, 2008)

bears => boars


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 31, 2008)

boars - board


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 31, 2008)

board---beard


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 31, 2008)

beard => reads


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 31, 2008)

reads = stead


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 31, 2008)

stead => tread


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 31, 2008)

tread - treat


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 31, 2008)

treat => trade


----------



## Grandi Floras (Aug 31, 2008)

trade - grade


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 31, 2008)

grade---grave


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 31, 2008)

grave => grove


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 1, 2008)

grove - glove


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 1, 2008)

glove---globe


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 1, 2008)

globe- lobes


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 1, 2008)

lobes => slobs


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 1, 2008)

slobs - bowls


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 1, 2008)

Bowls - Blown


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

blown => brown


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 2, 2008)

brown = crown


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 2, 2008)

crown- necro


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

necro => drone


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 2, 2008)

drone - prone


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 2, 2008)

prone- prune


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 2, 2008)

prune - prude


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 2, 2008)

prude- proud

A proud prude?? :huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

proud => pours


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 2, 2008)

pours- scour


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

scour => crops


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone
Scour--Score


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 2, 2008)

hi sas!!


score- cored


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 2, 2008)

cored---cared


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 2, 2008)

cared- cured


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

cured => curse


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 2, 2008)

curse- purse


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

purse => spare


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 2, 2008)

spare- Paris


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

Paris => rapid


----------



## CurbFan (Sep 2, 2008)

rapid - drape


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 2, 2008)

drape- drake


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

drake => rakes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 3, 2008)

rakes - bakes :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2008)

bakes - lakes :blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 3, 2008)

lakes => deals


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 3, 2008)

deals----least


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 3, 2008)

least- stall


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 3, 2008)

stall = stale


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 3, 2008)

stale- valet


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2008)

valet - later


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 3, 2008)

later => trail


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 3, 2008)

trail- trait


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

trait => tract


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 4, 2008)

Tract - Carts


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

carts => darts


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 4, 2008)

darts - warts


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

warts => waste


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 4, 2008)

waste - paste


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

paste => pasta


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 4, 2008)

pasta - paste


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 4, 2008)

paste = spade


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

spade => leads


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 4, 2008)

leads- EKG.... oh wait, i'm not studying right now 

leads- steal


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

steal => tears


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 5, 2008)

tears = steer


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 5, 2008)

steer- strep


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

strep => strip


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 5, 2008)

strip- traps


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 5, 2008)

traps - craps


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 5, 2008)

craps - Capri


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 5, 2008)

Capri - price


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 5, 2008)

price - ripen


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

ripen => preen


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 5, 2008)

preen - enter


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

enter => rents


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 5, 2008)

rents - tenor


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

tenor => north


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 5, 2008)

north - other


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 5, 2008)

other---hater


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 5, 2008)

hater - their


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

their => there


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 5, 2008)

there - theme


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 5, 2008)

theme----these


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

these => heats


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 5, 2008)

heats---meats


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

meats => tamer


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 5, 2008)

Tamer - Mater! No, wait, no names, gotta change a letter.... See you later, Mater!

Tamer - Maker


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

maker => rakes


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 5, 2008)

rakes - fakes


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

fakes => skate


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 5, 2008)

skate - state


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

state => steal


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 6, 2008)

steal- leash


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 6, 2008)

leash - please


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> leash - please



Grandi - please is a six letter word


leash => shell


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 6, 2008)

shell - spell


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 6, 2008)

spell- leaps


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

leaps => sleep


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 6, 2008)

sleep - sheep


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 6, 2008)

Sheep - Heaps


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

sheep => heaps


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 6, 2008)

heaps--peaks


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 6, 2008)

peaks = spade


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

spade => spear


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 7, 2008)

spear- harps


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 7, 2008)

* good morning, Sam! You are up early



harps => pairs


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 7, 2008)

pairs - hairs :blush:


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 7, 2008)

hairs---share


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 7, 2008)

share => shape


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 7, 2008)

shape - Snape


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 7, 2008)

Snape- plane


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 8, 2008)

plane = plant


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 8, 2008)

plant- slant


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 8, 2008)

slant - six ...er, no, that was an engine... and has not enough letters... :doh:

slant - splat


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 8, 2008)

splat - plate


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

plate => later


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 8, 2008)

later - tater


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

tater => tread


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 8, 2008)

tread----bread


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 8, 2008)

bread = board


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 8, 2008)

board--braid


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

braid => raids


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 9, 2008)

raids - drain


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 9, 2008)

drain = train


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 9, 2008)

train - inter


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 9, 2008)

inter - enter


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 9, 2008)

enter - entry


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 9, 2008)

entry => tenor


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 9, 2008)

tenor - notes


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 9, 2008)

notes => toner


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 9, 2008)

toner - loner _ (me)_


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 9, 2008)

loner - honer


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 9, 2008)

honer => honey


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh man...I missed honer to boner!

honey = honed


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

honed => coned


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 10, 2008)

coned- decor


----------



## chocolatebluesdiva (Sep 10, 2008)

decor - cores


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 10, 2008)

cores - pores


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

pores => press


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2008)

press *flip* dress


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 10, 2008)

dress = shred


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 10, 2008)

shred - shrew


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

shrew => shire


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 10, 2008)

shire - shrek


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

shrek => reeks


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 10, 2008)

reeks - reels


----------



## chocolatebluesdiva (Sep 10, 2008)

reels => heels


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

heels => sleep


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2008)

sleep - sheep


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

sheep => peeps


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 10, 2008)

peeps---preps


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

preps => spree


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 10, 2008)

spree- Reese


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 11, 2008)

reese =>sever


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2008)

sever - sewer


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 11, 2008)

sewer - fewer


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 11, 2008)

fewer => rewet


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 11, 2008)

rewet - tower


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 11, 2008)

tower => trows


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 11, 2008)

trows - crows


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2008)

crows - brows


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 11, 2008)

brows =- brown


----------



## chocolatebluesdiva (Sep 11, 2008)

brown => crown


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2008)

crown - drown


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 11, 2008)

drown => drawn


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 11, 2008)

drawn---wards


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 11, 2008)

wards => sword


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 12, 2008)

sword - wards


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2008)

wards - sword

I think this dog actually caught it's tail... :blink:


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 12, 2008)

sword----draws


----------



## chocolatebluesdiva (Sep 12, 2008)

draws => drays

noun 
Etymology: Middle English draye, a wheelless vehicle; akin to Old English dræge dragnet, dragan to pull  more at draw 
Date: 14th century 

Just in case y'all thought I was making stuff up. :blush:


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 12, 2008)

drays----drags


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 12, 2008)

drags- grasp


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2008)

grasp - gramp


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 12, 2008)

gramp => ramps


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 12, 2008)

ramps - vamps


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 12, 2008)

vamps----spams


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 13, 2008)

spams- camps


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 13, 2008)

camps => cramp


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 13, 2008)

cramp - tramp


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 13, 2008)

tramp => remap


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 14, 2008)

remap - dream


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

dream => mater


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 14, 2008)

mater - water


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

water => waste


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 14, 2008)

waste - paste


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

paste => strap


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 14, 2008)

strap - strip


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

strip => parts


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 14, 2008)

parts - darts


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

darts => tardy


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 14, 2008)

tardy - hardy


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

hardy => heard


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 14, 2008)

heard----dread


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 14, 2008)

dread- ready


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

ready => reads


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 14, 2008)

reads- bread


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

bread => bears


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 14, 2008)

bears- beers


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

beers => beret


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 14, 2008)

beret- rebbe


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for teaching me a new word!

rebbe =>bribe


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 14, 2008)

anytime  lol


bribe- bride


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

bride => rider


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 14, 2008)

rider - drive


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 15, 2008)

drive- verde


I'm goin' international  lol


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 15, 2008)

verde = reeds


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 15, 2008)

reeds- reads


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 15, 2008)

reads - adore


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 15, 2008)

adore => dream


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 15, 2008)

dream - amend


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 15, 2008)

amend - names


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 15, 2008)

names - snake 

figured it was time to jump back in...i have way too much time on my hands


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 15, 2008)

snake - snack


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 15, 2008)

snack - SMACK


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 15, 2008)

Smack - Shack


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 15, 2008)

shack - shank


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 15, 2008)

shank- skank


lol


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 15, 2008)

skank => knack


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 15, 2008)

knack- crank


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 15, 2008)

crank - prank


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 16, 2008)

prank = ranks


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 16, 2008)

ranks- narcs


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 16, 2008)

narcs => snare


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 16, 2008)

snare = rants


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 16, 2008)

rants => stand


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

stand - sandy


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 16, 2008)

sandy- dandy


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 16, 2008)

dandy - handy


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 16, 2008)

handy - hydra


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 16, 2008)

hydra - yards


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

yards - roads


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 16, 2008)

roads - sodas


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 16, 2008)

sodas = lasso


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2008)

lasso - basso


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

basso - boast


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 16, 2008)

boast => toast


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

toast - taste


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 16, 2008)

taste => waste


----------



## BuddhaThunder (Sep 16, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> taste => waste



Waste - Caste


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

caste - tease


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

tease-stare


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

stare - treat


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 16, 2008)

stare => great


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

great - treat


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

Treat-Tread


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2008)

tread - bread


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 16, 2008)

bread- ready


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 16, 2008)

ready---dread


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

dread - dream


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

Dream->Cream


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

cream - reams


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

Reams->Beams


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

beams - blame


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

Blame-Flame


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

flame - meals


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

Meals->Meads


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 16, 2008)

meads => deems


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

Deems->Seems


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 16, 2008)

seems => seams


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

Seams->Seals


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

seals - lease


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

Lease-Fleas


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 16, 2008)

Fleas - Fears


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

fears - rapes


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 16, 2008)

rapes - peers


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 16, 2008)

peers->pears


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 16, 2008)

pears - lapse


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 17, 2008)

lapse = paste


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

paste => stare


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

stare - roast


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

Roast->Coast


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

coast - boast


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

Boast->Toast


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

toast => stout


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 17, 2008)

stout - trout


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

trout - truth


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 17, 2008)

truth - trust


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

trust - tryst


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 17, 2008)

tryst - stray


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

stray - straw


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 17, 2008)

straw - worst


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

worst - worse


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 17, 2008)

worse - shore


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

shore -> shire


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 17, 2008)

shire - hired


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

Hired->Fired


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 17, 2008)

Fired - wired


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

wired => drive


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2008)

drive - drave


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2008)

drave- dread


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

Dread->Bread


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

bread => reads


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 17, 2008)

Reads->Leads


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

leads => slide


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 17, 2008)

slide -glide


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

glide => glade


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2008)

glade- grade (I'm thinkin of you, pixelpop!  )


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 17, 2008)

grade - great! (thanks Sma!)


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2008)

great- trace


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2008)

trace - grace


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

grace - graze


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

graze => grace


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 18, 2008)

grace = racer


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2008)

racer - rears


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Rears->Gears


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 18, 2008)

gears- scare


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Scare-Snare


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 18, 2008)

snare- rains


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

rains-pains


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2008)

pains - nails


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Nails-Sails


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2008)

sails - seals


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

SEALS-Seams


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2008)

seams - seems


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 18, 2008)

seems => seeds


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2008)

seeds - deeds


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Seeds>Feeds


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2008)

feeds - deeds


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 18, 2008)

deeds => deers


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2008)

deers - seers


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Seers->Leers


Also,200th post!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2008)

leers - verse


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 18, 2008)

verse - verde


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 18, 2008)

verde = drive


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 18, 2008)

drive - rivel


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2008)

rivel - river


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 18, 2008)

river - rider


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Rider->Cider


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 18, 2008)

Cider - crude


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 18, 2008)

crude---cruel


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 18, 2008)

cruel => lacer


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

lacer-laced


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 18, 2008)

laced => clear


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Clear-> Clean


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 18, 2008)

clean => lanes


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 18, 2008)

Lanes->Lines


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2008)

lines - riles


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 19, 2008)

riles- slide


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

slide - sider


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

sider - rider


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Rider->Crier


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

rider => drive


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Drive-Devil


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

devil => liver


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Liver-> Liner


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

liner - reins


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

reins->reign


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

reign - tiger


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Tiger->Mitre


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

mitre - mites


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Mites>tires


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 19, 2008)

tires - wires


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

wires-wares


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 19, 2008)

wares - dares


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Dares->Darts


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

darts - tarts


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Tarts->Treat


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

treat => trait


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 19, 2008)

trait----train


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

train => rants


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

rants->rates


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

rates => start


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

start->strut


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

strut => trots


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Trots->Strap


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

strap = ports


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

ports---parts


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

parts => stray


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

stray = yarns


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

yarns->trays


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

trays => yards


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Yards->Bards


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 19, 2008)

Bards---Barns


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Barns->Burns


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

burns - ruins


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Ruins-Rains


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

rains - stain


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

stain->taint


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

taint - faint


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

faint - paint


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

paint - pints


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

pints => pines


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 19, 2008)

pines = tines


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

tines - dines


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

dines->Lines


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

lines - veils


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 19, 2008)

lines = sinew


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

sinew - wanes


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Wanes->Wines


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

wines - mines


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

mines - dines


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

dines->danes


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

danes - dance


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Dance->dunce


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

dunce - nudes


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Nudes->Nodes


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

nodes - modes


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Modes->Doles


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

doles - loads


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Loads->Toads


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

toads - toast


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Toast->Total


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

total => latte


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

Latte->Plate


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

plate - plait


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 19, 2008)

plait->Plain


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 20, 2008)

plain => plane


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

plane - plant


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Plant->Pants


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 20, 2008)

Pants - wants


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Wants->Stand


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 20, 2008)

Stand - nasty


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Nasty->Satan


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 20, 2008)

Satan - stain


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Stain->Slain


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 20, 2008)

Slain - plain


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Plain->Pails


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 20, 2008)

Pails - sails


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Sails->Salts


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2008)

salts - malts


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

malts-small


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 20, 2008)

Taims *?* - stain


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Stain-Train

Sorry,I f'd up on the last one...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 20, 2008)

Train - trail *( I am done for the day, I will play again tommorrow )*


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Trail->rails

Bye Ms Floras...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

rails - sails


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2008)

sails - nails


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

nails - plain


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 20, 2008)

plain- plaid


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

plaid-Dials


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

dials - liars


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Liars->Lares

_I hate insomnia......._


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

lares - lairs


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Lairs-Raids


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

raids - braid


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

Braid->Bared


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

bared - bears


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

bares->Areas


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

areas - scare


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 20, 2008)

scare => cared


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

cared - dared


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

dared- reads


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

reads - bread


(must be a baker)


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

bread => bride


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 21, 2008)

bride - rides


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

rides => rider


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Rider->Drive


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 21, 2008)

Drive - rivet


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Rivet-Timer


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 21, 2008)

Timer - timex


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 21, 2008)

timex - mixed


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

mixed-Remix


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 21, 2008)

Remix - fixer


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Fixer - Fired


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Fired->Freed


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Freed - Fever


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Fever->Fiver


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

fiver- fires


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2008)

fires - tires


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

tires - rates


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

rates- trays


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

trays - years


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

years - yards


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

yards - shard


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Shard->Share


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Share - Herds


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Herds->Dress


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Dress - Sores


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Sores->Rosey


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Rosey - Shore


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

shore => hours


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

hours - house


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

house => shore


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

shore->oreos


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

oreos => rouse


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

rouse->Gores


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

gores- bores


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

bores->lobes


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

lobes => globe


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

globe- below


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

below => bowls


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

bowls- bolus


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Bolus->Bolas


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

bolas- luaos


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

Luaos->souls


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 21, 2008)

souls- solos


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 22, 2008)

solos => loose


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 22, 2008)

loose- moose


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

moose - noose


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 22, 2008)

noose - bones


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 22, 2008)

bones => beans


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

beans - means


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 22, 2008)

means - snare


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 22, 2008)

means - seams


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 22, 2008)

seams - messy


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 22, 2008)

messy - mossy


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 22, 2008)

mossy - bossy


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 22, 2008)

bossy->bassy


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 22, 2008)

bassy - stabs


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 22, 2008)

stabs - stubs


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 22, 2008)

lol


stubs- studs


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 22, 2008)

studs---spuds


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

spuds - spurs


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 22, 2008)

spurs---spurt


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 22, 2008)

spurt - turds


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 22, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> spurt - turds



HA HA HA HA HA Oh no you didn't say that.
Turds----Curds


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 22, 2008)

curds - cards 

O YES I DID


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 22, 2008)

cards - acres


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

acres - aches


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 22, 2008)

aches - chaps


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 22, 2008)

Chaps->Patch


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

patch - latch


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 22, 2008)

latch->chats


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2008)

chats - chart


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 22, 2008)

chart- heart


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 22, 2008)

Heart->Shear


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 22, 2008)

shear- races


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 22, 2008)

races->cared


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 22, 2008)

cared- cured


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 22, 2008)

Cured->Cider (my dog's name)


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 22, 2008)

cider => decor


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 22, 2008)

Decor->Romed


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 22, 2008)

romed - romeo


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

romeo - rooms


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 23, 2008)

rooms => smore


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

smore - morge


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 23, 2008)

morge - merge


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

merge - verge


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 23, 2008)

verge - grave


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

grave - brave


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 23, 2008)

brave - raved


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

raved - paved


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 23, 2008)

paved => paged


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

paged - caged


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 23, 2008)

caged => glace


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

glace _? not sure what that is but... _ - glade


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 23, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> glace _? not sure what that is but... _ - glade



Definition of glace
a. - Coated with icing; iced; glazed; -- said of fruits, sweetmeats, cake, etc. 


glade => ladle


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Definition of glace
> a. - Coated with icing; iced; glazed; -- said of fruits, sweetmeats, cake, etc.
> 
> 
> glade => ladle



I thought that was glaze....

Oh well....

ladle - sadle


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 23, 2008)

I think it's a remainder of the French...

sadle - Sadie


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 23, 2008)

Sadie (?)->Dames


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

Dames -games


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 23, 2008)

Games-Meats


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 23, 2008)

meats - beats

it shoulda been reversed however


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 23, 2008)

Meats - steal


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 23, 2008)

Steal->Leans


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 23, 2008)

leans - beans


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 23, 2008)

Beans->Snare


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 23, 2008)

snare - rains


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 23, 2008)

Rains->Barns


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 24, 2008)

barns- ranks


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 24, 2008)

ranks = banks


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

banks - blanks


@Tom: Sadie should be a name...


----------



## Jay West Coast (Sep 24, 2008)

FIVE letters, T-wolf.

blan(k)s = balls


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 24, 2008)

welcome ((Jay West Coast))

balls- halls


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 24, 2008)

halls - halts


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

halts - malts


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 24, 2008)

malts - small


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 24, 2008)

Small->Llama


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 24, 2008)

llama - malls


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 24, 2008)

malls- shall


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 24, 2008)

Shall-Hauls


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 24, 2008)

Hauls---mauls


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 24, 2008)

Mauls->Lambs


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 24, 2008)

Lambs - lamps


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 24, 2008)

lamps - stamp


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 24, 2008)

stamp - tampa


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 24, 2008)

tampa->tramp


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

tramp - gramp


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 24, 2008)

gramp->prams


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 24, 2008)

prams - proms


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 24, 2008)

proms->sport


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 24, 2008)

sport - trips


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 24, 2008)

trips->ports


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

ports - torts


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 24, 2008)

torts->Tarot


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

tarot - trots


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 24, 2008)

trots->Store


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 24, 2008)

store- crest


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2008)

crest - chest


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

chest - haste


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 25, 2008)

haste - paste


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 25, 2008)

paste->spade


----------



## Mythik (Sep 25, 2008)

spade --> drape


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 25, 2008)

drape - pride


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

pride - drips


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 25, 2008)

Drips--drops


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

drops - spore


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 25, 2008)

spore->roped


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

roped - rodeo


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 25, 2008)

rodeo->odour


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 25, 2008)

odour ? not sure of that one,... doory


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

doory? ..ok...- Doors


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 25, 2008)

doors->dorms


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

dorms - forms


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 25, 2008)

forms-Roams


----------



## Mythik (Sep 25, 2008)

roams --> smear


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 25, 2008)

Roams - roars


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 25, 2008)

smear->Earns


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 25, 2008)

Earns - reins


----------



## Mythik (Sep 25, 2008)

reins - sneer


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 25, 2008)

sneer->Reeds


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 25, 2008)

Reeds - seeds


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 25, 2008)

seeds---seedy


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

seedy - needy


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 25, 2008)

needy-kneed


----------



## Mythik (Sep 26, 2008)

kneed --> naked


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 26, 2008)

naked - baked


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 26, 2008)

baked - raked


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 26, 2008)

raked - break


----------



## Mythik (Sep 26, 2008)

break --> bleak


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 26, 2008)

bleak - blead


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

Blead->Deals


----------



## Mythik (Sep 26, 2008)

deals --> slide


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

Slide->glide


----------



## Mythik (Sep 26, 2008)

glide --> glade


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

glade->algae


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 26, 2008)

algae - large


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

large-Argue


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 26, 2008)

argue - agree


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

Agree->Great :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

great - greet


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

Greet->Trees


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 26, 2008)

trees = sweet


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 26, 2008)

sweet - sweat


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

sweat - swear


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 26, 2008)

swear - stear


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

stear-Treat


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

treat - great


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 26, 2008)

great - grave


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 26, 2008)

grave - carve


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

carve-Racer


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

racer - pacer


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

pacer-Crepe


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

crepe - creap


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

creap-craps


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 26, 2008)

craps - crabs


----------



## Mythik (Sep 26, 2008)

crabs --> barks


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

barks->Bakes


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 26, 2008)

bakes - cakes


----------



## Mythik (Sep 27, 2008)

cakes --> casks


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 27, 2008)

casks = scats


----------



## Mythik (Sep 27, 2008)

scats --> stack


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

stack-Takes


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 27, 2008)

takes - tweak


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

tweak->Skate


----------



## Mythik (Sep 27, 2008)

skate --> teats


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

teats->Stale


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 27, 2008)

Stale - latte


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 27, 2008)

latte (yum :eat2: )- plate


----------



## Mythik (Sep 27, 2008)

plate --> later


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 27, 2008)

later- rates


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

rates->traps


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 27, 2008)

traps - straw


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 27, 2008)

straw - worts


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

worts->WORMS


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 27, 2008)

WORMS - smore


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

smore-Gores


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2008)

gores - vores


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

vores->Store


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 27, 2008)

Store - stone


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

stone->noted


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 27, 2008)

noted - voted


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

voted->toned


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 27, 2008)

toned - toner


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

toner-Rents


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 27, 2008)

rents => nitre


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

Nitre->Trite


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 27, 2008)

trite => tiers


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

tiers->tripe


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 27, 2008)

tripe => price


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 27, 2008)

price -pride


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

pride => rider


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 28, 2008)

rider - cider


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

cider => crude


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

crude->Deuce


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 28, 2008)

Deuce - crude


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

Crude-Drude


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 28, 2008)

Drude - prude


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

prude->pride


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

pride => drips


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

drips->strip


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

strip => parts


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

parts->Stars


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

stars => stare


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

stare->Pears


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

pears => spray


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

spray-preys


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

preys => spree


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

spree->Reaps


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 28, 2008)

reaps - dares


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

Dares-Raids


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 28, 2008)

raids - braid


----------



## phatfatgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

braid=hades

am i wrong? did I kill this?? lol don't really know how to play.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

phatfatgirl said:


> braid=hades
> 
> am i wrong? did I kill this?? lol don't really know how to play.



You have to change one letter to make a new word. for example:

braid => raids (changing the "B" into an "S") 

Your selection does not work because it changes too many letters .


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

Braid => Raids


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 29, 2008)

raids = stair


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

stair = hairs


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)

hairs - lairs


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

lairs => riles


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)

riles - slure


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> riles - slure



I don't believe "slure" is a legitimate word in the dictionary, Grandi. 


Anyway....


slure => ruler


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)

ruler - ruger


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I don't believe "slure" is a legitimate word in the dictionary, Grandi.
> 
> 
> Anyway....
> ...



OOPS>>>>>> My Bad:doh:


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

ruger-Argue


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)

Argue - gauge


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

gauge->gouge


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

gouge => gorge


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

gorge->ogres


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

ogres => grows


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)

grows - crows


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

grows->Worms


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

crows => swore


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

swore-Roses


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)

Roses - noses


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

noses->snows


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)

snows - knows


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

knows->knots


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)

knots - stone


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

stone->Votes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)

Votes - volts


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

Volts->Stove


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 29, 2008)

Stove - shove


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

Shove-Shoes


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 29, 2008)

shoes--shops


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

shops->Hopes


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

hopes => phone


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

Phone-Hones


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

hones => shine


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

shine->snide


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 29, 2008)

snide - indie


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

indie->Nudie


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

nudie => nudes


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 30, 2008)

nudes- dudes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 30, 2008)

dudes - duels


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2008)

duels => leads


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 30, 2008)

leads - reads


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 30, 2008)

Reads->Dread

Hi Grandi!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 30, 2008)

Dread - bread


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2008)

bread => beads


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 30, 2008)

beads - beard


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 30, 2008)

beard - bards


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 30, 2008)

bards - lards


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2008)

lards => wards


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2008)

lards => wards


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 30, 2008)

wards - cards


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 30, 2008)

Cards->Races


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2008)

races => crash


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 30, 2008)

crash->shack


----------



## Grandi Floras (Sep 30, 2008)

shack - stack


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 30, 2008)

stack-Track


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2008)

track => trick


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 30, 2008)

trick->truck


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2008)

truck => truce


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 30, 2008)

Truce->Cutey


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2008)

cutey => cutty


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 30, 2008)

cutty->nutty


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 30, 2008)

nutty- putty


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2008)

putty => putts


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 1, 2008)

putts = butts (I had to!)


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 1, 2008)

butts => stubs


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 1, 2008)

stubs- busty


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 1, 2008)

busty => rusty


----------



## Mythik (Oct 1, 2008)

rusty - trust


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2008)

trust->trots


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 1, 2008)

trots - frost


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2008)

frost-roast


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 1, 2008)

Roast--Boast


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2008)

Boast-Coast


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 1, 2008)

Coast---Colas


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2008)

Colas :eat2: ->Locks


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 1, 2008)

Locks---Lacks


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2008)

Lacks->cloak


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 1, 2008)

cloak- clock


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 1, 2008)

clock - flock


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 1, 2008)

flock => flick


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 1, 2008)

flick - flack


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2008)

Flack->Clark


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 1, 2008)

clark => larks


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2008)

larks->ranks


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 1, 2008)

ranks => banks


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2008)

banks->bakes


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

bakes => cakes


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

cakes-lakes


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 2, 2008)

Lakes-rakes


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

rakes->snare


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

snare => snore


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

Snore->Roses


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 2, 2008)

Roses - doses


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 2, 2008)

Doses---Dosed


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

dosed => dodge


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 2, 2008)

dodge - lodge


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

lodge => ledge


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 2, 2008)

ledge - wedge


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

wedge-weeds


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

weeds => tweed


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 2, 2008)

weeds- suede


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

suede-duets


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

duets => studs


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

studs->shuts


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

shuts => shout


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

shout-house


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

house => horse


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

horse->shorn


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 2, 2008)

shorn- horny


:shocked:


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

Horny-Corny

_I'm horny! Horny Horny Horny!_


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 2, 2008)

You're also really corny.  lol


corny- Rocky


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

rocky-crock 

(I have a dog called Rocky,and his brother Cider.  )


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 2, 2008)

crock- corks


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

corks->Spork (kneel before the holy utensil-I give you,The Spork!)


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 3, 2008)

spork => perks


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 3, 2008)

perks - porks


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 3, 2008)

porks-crops


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 3, 2008)

crops - props


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 3, 2008)

props-pores


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 3, 2008)

pores - press


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 3, 2008)

press-cress


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 3, 2008)

cress => tress


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 3, 2008)

tress-Tears


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 3, 2008)

tears => fears


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 3, 2008)

fears->stare


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 3, 2008)

stare => rears


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 3, 2008)

rears---nears


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 3, 2008)

nears => spear


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 3, 2008)

Spear->reads


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 3, 2008)

reads => drams


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 3, 2008)

drams->maids


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 3, 2008)

maids => admit


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 3, 2008)

admit->tamed


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

tamed = meats


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 4, 2008)

meats - heats


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

heats => stale


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 4, 2008)

stale - stalk


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

stalk => balks


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 4, 2008)

balks--bilks


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

bilks => milks


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 4, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> bilks => milks




Milks->Slick


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

slick => clips


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 4, 2008)

clips = split


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

split => still


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 4, 2008)

still----tiles


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 4, 2008)

tiles----Rites


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 4, 2008)

rites = sprit


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 4, 2008)

Sprit---tripe


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

tripe => ripen


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 5, 2008)

ripen- preen


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 5, 2008)

preen => peers


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 5, 2008)

peers - ropes


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 5, 2008)

ropes => roles


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 5, 2008)

roles- solar


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 5, 2008)

solar => liars


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 5, 2008)

liars- trail


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 5, 2008)

trail => liter


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 5, 2008)

liter- flirt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 5, 2008)

flirt - rifle


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 5, 2008)

rifle => flies


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 5, 2008)

flies>>>smile


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 5, 2008)

smile = smite


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 5, 2008)

smite->timed


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 5, 2008)

smite- timed


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 5, 2008)

holy hell- that's amazing.  jinx.


timed- medic


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 5, 2008)

medic - media


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 5, 2008)

media->Dimes


----------



## Mythik (Oct 5, 2008)

dimes - smile


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 5, 2008)

smile->moles


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

moles => looms


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 6, 2008)

Looms->Loops


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 6, 2008)

Loops - poots


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 6, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Loops - poots



poots->Strop


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

strop => parts


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 6, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> strop => parts



Parts - Pairs


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

pairs => spare


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 6, 2008)

spare--share


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

share => shape


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 6, 2008)

shape-sharp


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 6, 2008)

sharp---harms


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 6, 2008)

harms->charm


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 6, 2008)

charm---match


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 6, 2008)

Match->*Chart*


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 6, 2008)

chart---chant


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 6, 2008)

Chant->Nacho (sp?)


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

nacho => chain


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 6, 2008)

Chain->Chant


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 6, 2008)

chant- thank


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

thank => think


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 7, 2008)

think- thick


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 7, 2008)

thick - chick


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 7, 2008)

chick => check


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 7, 2008)

check - cheek


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 7, 2008)

cheek - cheer


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 7, 2008)

cheer->reach


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 7, 2008)

reach - peach


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 7, 2008)

peach-aches


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 7, 2008)

aches - chaps


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 7, 2008)

chaps->packs


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 7, 2008)

packs => tacks


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 7, 2008)

tacks-takes


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 8, 2008)

takes => kites


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 8, 2008)

kites - mites


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 8, 2008)

mites- Smith


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 8, 2008)

Smith - thirst


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 8, 2008)

Smith => times


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 8, 2008)

times->limes


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 8, 2008)

limes => smell


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 8, 2008)

smell- small


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 8, 2008)

small->calms


----------



## IDigHeavyGuys (Oct 8, 2008)

Hope I've got the "rules" right here.....

clams - slams


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 8, 2008)

Yep,you've got it! 

Slams-Psalm


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 8, 2008)

psalm- slaps


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 8, 2008)

slaps->scalp


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 8, 2008)

scalp- place


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 8, 2008)

place-clamp


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 8, 2008)

clamp- campy


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 9, 2008)

campy => camps


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 9, 2008)

camps - Lamps


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 9, 2008)

lamps => limps


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 9, 2008)

limps - lumps


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 9, 2008)

lumps-pumas


----------



## IDigHeavyGuys (Oct 9, 2008)

Okay, if this is wrong, just skip over it........

Pumas - Mustard


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 9, 2008)

yeah... you added 2 letters on to it... you just switch one letter.


pumas- pause


I rearranged the letters and replaced M with E.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 9, 2008)

pause => space


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 9, 2008)

space - spare


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 9, 2008)

spare => spade


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 9, 2008)

spade - drape


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 9, 2008)

drape->dears


----------



## IDigHeavyGuys (Oct 9, 2008)

I see! Thank you!



SMA413 said:


> yeah... you added 2 letters on to it... you just switch one letter.
> 
> 
> pumas- pause
> ...



dears - rears


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 10, 2008)

rears => aster


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 10, 2008)

aster->stars


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 10, 2008)

stars - stair


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 10, 2008)

stair-trail


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 10, 2008)

trail - train


----------



## IDigHeavyGuys (Oct 10, 2008)

train - rants


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 10, 2008)

rants - pants


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 10, 2008)

pants - pasts


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 10, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> pants - pasts



Pasts->Traps


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 10, 2008)

Traps - trays uh, uh...... lol


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 10, 2008)

trays->carts


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 10, 2008)

carts => start


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 10, 2008)

start-state


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 10, 2008)

state => tater


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

tater => rates


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 11, 2008)

rates - mates


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

mates => seams


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 11, 2008)

seams - beams


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

beams => beans


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 11, 2008)

beans - jeans


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

jeans => means


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 11, 2008)

means - snear


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

snear => rates


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 11, 2008)

rates-rakes


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

rakes => skate


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 12, 2008)

skate - talks


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

talks => tacks


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 12, 2008)

tacks - hacks


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

hacks => shock


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 12, 2008)

shock-socks


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

socks => docks


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 12, 2008)

Docks->clods


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

clods => close


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 12, 2008)

close--->loser


----------



## Mythik (Oct 12, 2008)

loser - solar


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

solar => lasso


----------



## Mythik (Oct 12, 2008)

lasso - sales


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 13, 2008)

sales- salsa


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 13, 2008)

salsa-slags


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 13, 2008)

slags- gloss


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 13, 2008)

gloss->blogs


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 13, 2008)

blogs - clogs


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 13, 2008)

clogs-goals

Hi Timberwolf.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 13, 2008)

goals - glows


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 13, 2008)

glows- gowns


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 13, 2008)

gowns--->snows


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 13, 2008)

snows => snobs


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 13, 2008)

snobs----bones


----------



## Mythik (Oct 14, 2008)

bones - stone


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi, Tom.

stone - cones :huh:


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 14, 2008)

cones - notes


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

notes => toner


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 14, 2008)

toner - loner


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

loner => loser


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 14, 2008)

loser - poser


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

poser - ports


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

ports => tromp


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 14, 2008)

tromp - tramp


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

tramp - gramp


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

gramp => grump


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 14, 2008)

grump-Purge


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

purge => surge


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 14, 2008)

surge----gores


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

gores => grope


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 14, 2008)

grope-Rouge


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

rouge => route


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 14, 2008)

route----Brute


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

brute => tubes


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 14, 2008)

tubes---stubs


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

stubs => tubas


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 15, 2008)

tubas----scuba


----------



## Mythik (Oct 15, 2008)

scuba - backs


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 15, 2008)

backs - sacks


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 15, 2008)

scuba => scrub


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 15, 2008)

scrub = brush


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 15, 2008)

brush => crush


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 15, 2008)

crush--crash


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 15, 2008)

crash - harsh


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 15, 2008)

harsh = shard


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 15, 2008)

shard----hoard


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 15, 2008)

hoard => board


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 15, 2008)

Board--Bread


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 15, 2008)

bread----Ready


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 15, 2008)

ready - dryad


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 16, 2008)

dryad => yards


----------



## Mythik (Oct 16, 2008)

yards - dairy


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 16, 2008)

dairy => raids


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2008)

raids - braid


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 16, 2008)

braid => bards


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 16, 2008)

bards - shard


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 16, 2008)

shard - chard _( as in swiss )_


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2008)

chard - chord


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 16, 2008)

chord -porch


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 16, 2008)

porch - torch


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2008)

torch - torcs


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 16, 2008)

torcs---crocs:blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 16, 2008)

crocs - score


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 16, 2008)

score-ochre


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 16, 2008)

ochre => roach


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 17, 2008)

roach - poach


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 17, 2008)

poach - coach


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 17, 2008)

coach => conch


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 17, 2008)

conch--couch


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 17, 2008)

couch - couth


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 17, 2008)

couth-count


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 17, 2008)

count => ounce


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 17, 2008)

ounce-uncle


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 17, 2008)

uncle => clunk


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 17, 2008)

clunk----chunk


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 17, 2008)

chunk => churn


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2008)

churn - churr


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 18, 2008)

churr => lurch


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 18, 2008)

lurch - lunch


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2008)

lunch - bunch


Somehow sounds like a movie... "The Lunch Bunch"


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 18, 2008)

bunch => bench


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 18, 2008)

bench--belch:blush:


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 18, 2008)

belch => beach


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> belch => beach



Beach-Ached


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 19, 2008)

ached- cheat


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 19, 2008)

cheat - cheap


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 19, 2008)

cheap- parch


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 19, 2008)

parch => chirp


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 19, 2008)

chirp- porch


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 19, 2008)

porch----perch


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 19, 2008)

perch- reach


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 19, 2008)

reach-chars


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 19, 2008)

chars => chair


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 19, 2008)

chair- hairy


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 19, 2008)

hairy => hairs


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 19, 2008)

hairs - fairs


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2008)

fairs -fairy


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 19, 2008)

fairy => friar


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 20, 2008)

friar - briar


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 20, 2008)

briar => rabid


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 20, 2008)

rabid - brain


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 20, 2008)

brain => drain


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 20, 2008)

drain - train


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 20, 2008)

train => rants


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 20, 2008)

rants- pants


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 20, 2008)

pants--parts


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 20, 2008)

parts => stray


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2008)

stray - straw


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 20, 2008)

straw => waste


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2008)

waste - haste


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 20, 2008)

haste => heart


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 20, 2008)

heart- there


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 20, 2008)

There-Theme


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 20, 2008)

theme => meets


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 20, 2008)

meets-steam


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2008)

steam - melts


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 21, 2008)

melts => meals


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 21, 2008)

meals - deals


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 21, 2008)

deals--steal


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 21, 2008)

steal - steel


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 21, 2008)

steel---steep


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 21, 2008)

steep - sheep


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 21, 2008)

sheep => speed


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 21, 2008)

speed - spend


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 21, 2008)

spend---bends


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 21, 2008)

bends => rends


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 21, 2008)

rends- snide


----------



## Mythik (Oct 22, 2008)

snide - deign


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

deign => neigh


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 22, 2008)

neigh - night


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

night => light


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 22, 2008)

light - sight


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2008)

sight - might


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 22, 2008)

might - fight


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

fight => eight


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2008)

eight - Leigh


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

Leigh => heils


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 22, 2008)

heils - veils


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2008)

veils - veins


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 22, 2008)

veins----Snide

Hallo Timberwolf


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 22, 2008)

snide--slide


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 22, 2008)

slide----dials


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

dials => salad


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 22, 2008)

Salad-deals


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

deals => slate


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 23, 2008)

slate - skate


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 23, 2008)

skate => kites


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 23, 2008)

kites - mites


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 23, 2008)

mites => timer


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 23, 2008)

timer - tiler


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 23, 2008)

tiler--tiles


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 23, 2008)

tiles--Style


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 23, 2008)

style => yelps


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 23, 2008)

yelps-spelt


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 23, 2008)

spelt => types


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 24, 2008)

types - pesto


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 24, 2008)

pesto - stops


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 24, 2008)

stops => ports


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 24, 2008)

ports-spore


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 24, 2008)

spore - spire


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 24, 2008)

spire = purse


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 24, 2008)

purse----Usurp


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2008)

usurp - super


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 24, 2008)

super => spurs


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 24, 2008)

spurs = spurt


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 24, 2008)

spurt => trips


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 24, 2008)

trips = tripe


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 24, 2008)

tripe----ripen


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 24, 2008)

ripen - viper


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2008)

viper - dodge ... er, no. (Note to self: switch off gearhead mode while playing change a letter)

viper - wiper


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 24, 2008)

wiper---wider


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 24, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> viper - dodge ... er, no. (Note to self: switch off gearhead mode while playing change a letter)
> 
> viper - wiper



Just leave your head on with your brain running


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 24, 2008)

wider => widen


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 24, 2008)

Widen----Twine

HA! HA!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 24, 2008)

twine => wined


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 25, 2008)

wined and....wait for it.....dined!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

dined => diced


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 25, 2008)

diced---cider


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

cider----rider


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

rider => dryer


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 25, 2008)

rider - wider 

_BBW's are...._


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

wider----diver


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 25, 2008)

diver - liver


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

liver => river


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 25, 2008)

river - giver


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

Giver----Liver


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 25, 2008)

Liver--Lover


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

Lover----Loner


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 25, 2008)

Loner - goner


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

Goner----Groan


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

groan => grain


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

grain-----rains


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

rains => rings


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

Rings----Grind


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 25, 2008)

Grind - Grand i LOL


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

Grand----Guard


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 25, 2008)

Guard - drags


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

Drags----Drugs (are bad,m'kay?)


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 25, 2008)

drugs = shrug


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

Shrug-Gurus


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

gurus=> augur


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

augur----Sugar


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

sugar => rages


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

Rages----Argue


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

argue => grape


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

Grape----Regal


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 25, 2008)

regal => gears


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 26, 2008)

gears - sugar


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 26, 2008)

sugar----grams


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 26, 2008)

grams => smear


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2008)

smear - bears


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 26, 2008)

Bears----Barbs


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 26, 2008)

barbs---carbs:eat2:


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 26, 2008)

Carbs----Grabs


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 26, 2008)

Grabs--Crabs


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 26, 2008)

Crabs----Scars


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 26, 2008)

scars => scare


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 26, 2008)

scare = carts


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 26, 2008)

carts => trace


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2008)

trace - grace


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 26, 2008)

Grace---Grate


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 26, 2008)

Grate = treat


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 26, 2008)

treat---trace


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 26, 2008)

Trace----Crane


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 26, 2008)

crane => crate


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 26, 2008)

Crate----Trade


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 26, 2008)

trade => dares


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 27, 2008)

dares = darts


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

darts => tardy


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

tardy----ready


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 27, 2008)

ready - dread


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

dread----bread


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 27, 2008)

bread - braid


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

braid => brads


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> braid => brads



Brads----Bares


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 27, 2008)

braid - radio


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 27, 2008)

radio - roads


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> radio - roads




roads----doors


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 27, 2008)

doors - drops


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> doors - drops



Drops - Pores


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

pores => roped


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> pores => roped



Roped----Droop


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

droop => drool


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> droop => drool



Drool----Droll


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 27, 2008)

Droll----Rolly


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 27, 2008)

rolly- jolly


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

rolly => royal


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2008)

royal - loyal


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 27, 2008)

Loyal--Local


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

local----cloak


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2008)

cloak - croak


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

croak----Rocks


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

rocks => docks


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 28, 2008)

docks - hocks


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 28, 2008)

hocks - socks


----------



## Mythik (Oct 28, 2008)

socks - smock


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 28, 2008)

smock - smack


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 28, 2008)

smack- marks


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 28, 2008)

marks - parks


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 28, 2008)

parks => perks


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 28, 2008)

perks- jerks


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2008)

jerks - joker


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 28, 2008)

joker- poker


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 28, 2008)

poker----poser


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 28, 2008)

poser => roped


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 28, 2008)

roped----poled?


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 28, 2008)

poled => plied


----------



## Mythik (Oct 28, 2008)

plied - spied


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 28, 2008)

spied----dupes


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 28, 2008)

dupes => pulse


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 28, 2008)

pulse----slope


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 28, 2008)

slope => spoil


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 28, 2008)

spoil---lions


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 29, 2008)

lions - slain


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

slain => slant


----------



## Mythik (Oct 29, 2008)

slant - scant


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

scant => canes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 29, 2008)

canes - manes


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 29, 2008)

manes- meant


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

meant > teams


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 29, 2008)

teams- smart


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 29, 2008)

smart - stars


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

stars => tress


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 29, 2008)

tress - press


----------



## Mythik (Oct 29, 2008)

press - spurs


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

spurs => sprue


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 29, 2008)

sprue----spree


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

spree => press


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 29, 2008)

press - spars


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

spars => spare


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 30, 2008)

spare - parts


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 30, 2008)

parts - carts


----------



## Mythik (Oct 30, 2008)

carts - track


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 30, 2008)

track - crack


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 30, 2008)

track- crack


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 30, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> track- crack



???????????????????????????????????


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 30, 2008)

crack - crank


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 30, 2008)

crank => ranks


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 30, 2008)

ranks - rinks


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 30, 2008)

rinks => rinse


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2008)

rinse - grins


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 30, 2008)

grins => grind


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

grind => grand


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 31, 2008)

grand - drank


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

drank => drink


----------



## Grandi Floras (Oct 31, 2008)

drink - drank


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

drank => ranks


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 1, 2008)

ranks => crank


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 1, 2008)

crank - prank


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2008)

prank - ranks


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 1, 2008)

ranks - yanks


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 1, 2008)

yanks => banks


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 2, 2008)

banks - tanks


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 2, 2008)

tanks- skank


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 2, 2008)

skank - skink


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 2, 2008)

skink---stink


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2008)

stink - sinks


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 2, 2008)

sinks => pinks


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 2, 2008)

sinks - winks


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 2, 2008)

winks => pinks


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 2, 2008)

pinks - finks


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 2, 2008)

finks => links


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2008)

links - lines


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 2, 2008)

Lines---mines


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 2, 2008)

mines----slime


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 2, 2008)

slime => clime


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 3, 2008)

clime - crime


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 3, 2008)

crime=> dimer


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 3, 2008)

dimer- diner


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2008)

diner - finer


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 3, 2008)

Finer--Reign


----------



## Mythik (Nov 3, 2008)

reign - tiger


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2008)

tiger - Niger


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 3, 2008)

niger => grain


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 3, 2008)

grain - drain


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 3, 2008)

drain => diner


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 3, 2008)

diner- nerdy


----------



## Mythik (Nov 3, 2008)

nerdy - trend


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 3, 2008)

trend => tread


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2008)

tread - treat


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 4, 2008)

treat - heart


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 4, 2008)

heart=> there


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 4, 2008)

there - where


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2008)

where - whore :huh:


----------



## Mythik (Nov 4, 2008)

whore - chore


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2008)

chore - choir


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 5, 2008)

choir - chair


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

chair => chart


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 5, 2008)

chart - charm


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

charm => marsh


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 5, 2008)

marsh - trash


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

trash => shirt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 5, 2008)

shirt - skirt


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

skirt => trips


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 5, 2008)

trips---grips


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2008)

grips - gripe


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

gripe => price


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 5, 2008)

Price---Pride


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Price---Pride




pride => rider


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2008)

rider - river


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 6, 2008)

river - liver


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2008)

liver - lives :huh:


----------



## Mythik (Nov 6, 2008)

lives - slide


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2008)

slide - slime


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 6, 2008)

slime - limps


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 6, 2008)

Limps---Lamps


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2008)

lamps - ramps


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 6, 2008)

Ramps--Rumps


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 6, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Ramps--Rumps



Rumps----Slump


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 6, 2008)

slump => bumps


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 7, 2008)

bumps - dumps


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 7, 2008)

dumps => pumas


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 7, 2008)

Pumas--Pumps


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2008)

pumps - rumps


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 7, 2008)

rumps => ramps


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 7, 2008)

ramps--stamp


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 7, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ramps--stamp




Stamp ---- Stump


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 7, 2008)

Stump---slump


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 7, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Stump---slump



Slump - Lamps


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 7, 2008)

Lamps--small


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 7, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Lamps--small



Small----Lambs (Aww....) 

View attachment cute_white_baby_lamb.jpg


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 7, 2008)

AWWWWWW
Lambs---slabs


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 7, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> AWWWWWW
> Lambs---slabs



From Lambs to Slabs...Hmm... 

Slabs----Scabs


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 7, 2008)

scabs => bases


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> scabs => bases



Bases - Bakes :eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 7, 2008)

bakes => baste


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 7, 2008)

bakes => baste


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> bakes => baste



Baste ---- Steam


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2008)

Steam - steal


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

steal => beast


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2008)

beast -boast


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

boast => roast


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2008)

roast - strop


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2008)

strop - strip


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

strip => ports


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2008)

ports - forts


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2008)

forts - farts


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2008)

farts - carts


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

carts => cater


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 8, 2008)

Cater---Tater


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2008)

Tater - water


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

water => waste


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2008)

waste - paste


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

paste => steep


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 8, 2008)

steep - strep


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 8, 2008)

Strep---parts


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

parts => pares


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 9, 2008)

pares - mares


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 9, 2008)

Mares---Smart


----------



## Mythik (Nov 9, 2008)

smart - darts


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 9, 2008)

darts - warts


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 9, 2008)

warts => strap


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2008)

I have to interrupt the show for a little announcement...

:blink: Smart darts? :blink: Are they able to hit a moving target? :blink:

Thank you. Now we can continue.

strap - strip


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 9, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I have to interrupt the show for a little announcement...
> 
> :blink: Smart darts? :blink: Are they able to hit a moving target? :blink:
> 
> ...



One would think so...are we talking Heat Seeking Darts here-those things are dangerous!

Strip - Tripe


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 9, 2008)

tripe => piers


----------



## Mythik (Nov 10, 2008)

piers - spear


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 10, 2008)

spear => speak


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 10, 2008)

speak - steak


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 10, 2008)

steak => steal


----------



## Mythik (Nov 10, 2008)

steal - later


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 10, 2008)

later => plate


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 10, 2008)

plate -- slate


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 10, 2008)

slate => later


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 10, 2008)

later - rates


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 10, 2008)

rates => rated


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 10, 2008)

Rated---Drape


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 10, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Rated---Drape



drape => doper


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 11, 2008)

doper - roper


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2008)

roper - rover


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 11, 2008)

rover = river


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 11, 2008)

river => liver


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 11, 2008)

Liver--lover


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2008)

lover - glove


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 11, 2008)

glove--grove


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

grove => lover


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 12, 2008)

lover = trove


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

trove => trope


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 12, 2008)

trope = roped


----------



## squidgemonster (Nov 12, 2008)

roped-doped


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

doped => moped


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 12, 2008)

moped = domed


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

domed => modes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 12, 2008)

modes - codes


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 12, 2008)

codes--cones


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

cones => stone


----------



## squidgemonster (Nov 13, 2008)

stone-store


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Nov 13, 2008)

(i'm not sure if cones-stone counts...)

store-storm


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 13, 2008)

Ekim said:


> (i'm not sure if cones-stone counts...)
> 
> store-storm



Looks ok too me.......


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 13, 2008)

storm - story


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 13, 2008)

Ekim said:


> (i'm not sure if cones-stone counts...)



It counts because I only changed one letter. You don't have to keep the letters in the same order, however, you can only change one letter.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 13, 2008)

story => rotes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 13, 2008)

rotes - votes


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 13, 2008)

votes => moves


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 13, 2008)

moves - doves


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 13, 2008)

Doves ---- Modes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 13, 2008)

Modes - model


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 13, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Modes - model



Model - Lemon :eat2:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 13, 2008)

Lemon - felon


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 13, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Lemon - felon



Felon ---- Loner


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 13, 2008)

Loner- toner


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 13, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> Loner- toner



toner ---- Drone


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 13, 2008)

Drone--Prone


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 13, 2008)

prone => prune


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 14, 2008)

prune - prude


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2008)

prude - pride


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

pride => rider


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 14, 2008)

rider----drive


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2008)

drive - rivet


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 14, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> drive - rivet



rivet ---- tires


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

tires => stare


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2008)

stare - start

(If tires start to stare, you must be really tired... :huh: :blink


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

I would have to agree with you, TW! 


start => stair


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 15, 2008)

stair = rains


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 15, 2008)

rains => reins


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2008)

reins - veins


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 15, 2008)

veins - reins


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 15, 2008)

reins => snore


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 15, 2008)

snore---store


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 15, 2008)

store => score


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 15, 2008)

score = scare


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2008)

A snore store... :blink:


scare - scars


----------



## squidgemonster (Nov 16, 2008)

scars-stars


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 16, 2008)

stars - trash


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 16, 2008)

trash => crash


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 16, 2008)

crash - crush


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 16, 2008)

crush => brush


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 16, 2008)

brush - brash


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 16, 2008)

brash => trash


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 16, 2008)

trash - trays


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2008)

:blink: trash trays... I didn't know there were waiters at the junkyard... :blink:

trays - grays


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 16, 2008)

grays - rages


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 16, 2008)

rages - brags


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 16, 2008)

**nice new avatar Toadie! 


brags => brats


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 16, 2008)

brats---brash


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 16, 2008)

brash => sharp


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2008)

sharp - Harpo


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 16, 2008)

harpo => hoper


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2008)

hoper - hopes


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 17, 2008)

hopes => shops


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 17, 2008)

shops - posts


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 17, 2008)

posts - toast


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 17, 2008)

toast - taste


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 17, 2008)

taste - paste


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 17, 2008)

paste - stamp


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 17, 2008)

stamp - tampa


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 17, 2008)

tampa - tramp

(gotta go for now .. be back to post later!)

:happy:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 17, 2008)

tramp - cramp


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 17, 2008)

cramp--crimp


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 17, 2008)

crimp - crisp


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 17, 2008)

crisp---spice


----------



## Lavasse (Nov 17, 2008)

spice - space


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 17, 2008)

space => pacer


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 17, 2008)

Pacer ---- Carer


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2008)

carer - scare


----------



## squidgemonster (Nov 18, 2008)

scare-stare


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

stare => store


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 18, 2008)

store - score


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2008)

score - cored


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

cored----creed


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 18, 2008)

creed - breed


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

breed----bread


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 18, 2008)

bread - braid


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> bread - braid



Braid----Drain


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

drain => diner


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 18, 2008)

diner - miner


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> diner - miner



Miner - Minor


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

minor => manor


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> minor => manor



Manor ---- Adorn


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2008)

adorn - acorn


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

acorn => corny


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> acorn => corny



Corny----Recon


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

recon => cored


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> recon => cored



Cored----Coded


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

coded => coder


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2008)

coder - cider


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 19, 2008)

cider - wider


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2008)

wider - Wilde


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 19, 2008)

Wilde ---- Wider


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 19, 2008)

Wider - hider


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 19, 2008)

hider ---- Chide


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 19, 2008)

Chide - chile


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 19, 2008)

Chile----Chime


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 19, 2008)

Chime - chimp


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 19, 2008)

Chimp ---- Chump


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 19, 2008)

Chump----Clump


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 19, 2008)

clump => clamp


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 19, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> clump => clamp



clamp => champ


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2008)

champ - chomp


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 19, 2008)

chomp => comps


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 19, 2008)

comps---scamp


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 19, 2008)

scamp => stamp


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2008)

stamp - stomp


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 19, 2008)

stomp - tombs


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2008)

tombs - raider ... er, no.


tombs - wombs


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 19, 2008)

wombs => bombs


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2008)

bombs - booms


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

booms => boots


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 20, 2008)

boots - roots


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

roots => toots


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 20, 2008)

toots - roots


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

roots => rotes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 20, 2008)

rotes - trees


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2008)

trees - three


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 20, 2008)

three - heart


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 20, 2008)

heart--treat


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

treat => rated


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 20, 2008)

rated---dream


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2008)

dream - cream


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

cream => mares


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2008)

mares - hares


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

hares => heard


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 20, 2008)

heard-------------Trade


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 20, 2008)

trade = drake


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 20, 2008)

drake-----dares


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

dares => ready


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2008)

ready - reads


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 21, 2008)

reads => deers


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2008)

deers - beers


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2008)

beers - geers


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2008)

geers - gears


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2008)

gears - wears


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 21, 2008)

wears => tears


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2008)

tears - gears


----------



## george83 (Nov 21, 2008)

Gears - Bears


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2008)

bears - nears


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 21, 2008)

nears - rants


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2008)

rants - Grant


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2008)

Grant - grunt


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2008)

grunt - brunt


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 21, 2008)

brunt => trunk


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2008)

trunk - truck


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 21, 2008)

Truck----Truce


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2008)

Truce - crude


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 21, 2008)

crude----cruel


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2008)

cruel - ruled


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 21, 2008)

ruled----duels


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2008)

duels - fuels


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 21, 2008)

fuels - flute


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 21, 2008)

flute => fleet


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 21, 2008)

fleet----elite


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 21, 2008)

elite => liter


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 22, 2008)

liter = write


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 22, 2008)

write => wrote


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2008)

wrote - route


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 22, 2008)

route - tours


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2008)

tours - fours


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 22, 2008)

fours - sours


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2008)

sours - pours


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 22, 2008)

pours => props


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2008)

props - drops


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 22, 2008)

drops - ropes


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 22, 2008)

ropes => sport


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2008)

sport - spurt


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 22, 2008)

spurt = purse


----------



## george83 (Nov 22, 2008)

Purse - Nurse


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 23, 2008)

nurse - curse :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 23, 2008)

curse - hurse


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 23, 2008)

hurse => share


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 23, 2008)

share - Harem


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 23, 2008)

harem => reams


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 23, 2008)

reams - realm


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 23, 2008)

realm => smear


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 23, 2008)

smear - bears


...


Say, didn't we have this before? :blink:


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 23, 2008)

bears - arses


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 23, 2008)

oh, shit... :blink:

arses - parse :blink:


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 23, 2008)

parse-raise


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 23, 2008)

raise => risen


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 23, 2008)

risen----arise


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 23, 2008)

arise => arose


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 23, 2008)

arose----aeons


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 23, 2008)

aeons-->snore


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 24, 2008)

snore => reins


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2008)

reins - veins


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 24, 2008)

veins - snipe


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 24, 2008)

snipe => pined


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2008)

pined - fined


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 24, 2008)

fined => feins


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2008)

feins - meins


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 24, 2008)

meins => nines


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2008)

nines - mines


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 24, 2008)

mines - mints


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 24, 2008)

mints => tints


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 24, 2008)

tints----stunt


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 24, 2008)

stunt = shunt


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 24, 2008)

shunt => haunt


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2008)

haunt - taunt


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 24, 2008)

taunt-taint


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 24, 2008)

taunt => taint


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 24, 2008)

wow...what are the odds of that??? great minds think alike!


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 24, 2008)

taint = faint


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 24, 2008)

faint => stain


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2008)

stain - taint


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 25, 2008)

taint => saint


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 25, 2008)

saint -- paint


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2008)

paint - faint


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 25, 2008)

faint - train


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2008)

train - brain


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 25, 2008)

brain - drain


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 25, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> brain - drain


 
Oh No!

drain = rinds


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 25, 2008)

rinds => drink


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 25, 2008)

drink - drunk


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2008)

drunk - trunk


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 25, 2008)

trunk - truck


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2008)

truck - Treck (this is the german version of trek...)


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 25, 2008)

treck => trick


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 25, 2008)

trick----ticks


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 25, 2008)

ticks-stock


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 25, 2008)

stock----docks

Welcome to dimensions,bobbleheaddoll.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 25, 2008)

docks => decks


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2008)

decks - necks


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 26, 2008)

necks => skein


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 26, 2008)

skein - skies


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 26, 2008)

skies => spies


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2008)

spies - spike


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 26, 2008)

spike => bikes


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 26, 2008)

bikes ---- Skies


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2008)

skies - shiek


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 26, 2008)

Sheik---Shied


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 26, 2008)

Shied----Dries


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2008)

dries - fries


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 26, 2008)

fries----Siren


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 26, 2008)

siren => riser


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 26, 2008)

riser - risen


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 26, 2008)

risen-noise


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 27, 2008)

noise => snore


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 27, 2008)

snore - spore


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 27, 2008)

spore => store


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 27, 2008)

store - stare


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 27, 2008)

stare-treat


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 27, 2008)

treat - tarts

Hi Ms bobbleheaddoll.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 27, 2008)

tarts-artsy

hi back at ya


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 27, 2008)

artsy - party


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 27, 2008)

party-aptly


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 27, 2008)

aptly => plate


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 27, 2008)

plate-stale


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 27, 2008)

stale----stall


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 27, 2008)

stall-lasts


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 27, 2008)

lasts----tales


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 27, 2008)

tales-tails


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 27, 2008)

tails----sails


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 27, 2008)

sails-slats


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 27, 2008)

Slats - Slams


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 27, 2008)

slams-glass


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 27, 2008)

glass - gases


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 27, 2008)

gases-guess


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 27, 2008)

guess----glues

You're pretty good at this,ma'am-I'll have to go soon,as I'm feeling quite tired.Please excuse me.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 27, 2008)

glues-lungs

so are you! it was fun...have a good night!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 27, 2008)

lungs => longs


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 28, 2008)

longs - gongs


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2008)

gongs - songs


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 28, 2008)

songs---tongs


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 28, 2008)

tongs - tones


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2008)

tones - toned


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 28, 2008)

toned----towed


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 28, 2008)

towed=tweed


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 29, 2008)

tweed => tweet


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 29, 2008)

tweet - sweet


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

sweet - sweat


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 29, 2008)

sweat-wheat


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 29, 2008)

wheat => heats


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 29, 2008)

heats-trash


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 29, 2008)

trash => short


----------



## Mythik (Nov 29, 2008)

short - hurts


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 29, 2008)

hurts => shuts


----------



## Mythik (Nov 29, 2008)

shuts - stash


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 29, 2008)

stash => trash


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2008)

trash - crash


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

crash => sharp


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2008)

sharp - warps


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

warps => scrap


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 30, 2008)

scrap - parks


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 30, 2008)

parks - larks


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2008)

larks - barks


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

barks > bards


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 30, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> barks > bards



bards - bands


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

bands => bends


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 30, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> bands => bends



bends - tends


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

tends => tines


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 30, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> tends => tines



tines-tiles


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 30, 2008)

Tiles---Stole


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

stole => lutes


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2008)

lutes - flute


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

flute => fleet


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 30, 2008)

Fleet--Steel


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 30, 2008)

steel-steal


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

steal => tails


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 30, 2008)

tails - mails


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

mails => slime


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 30, 2008)

slime-limbs


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

limbs => climb


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 1, 2008)

climb - limbo


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2008)

limbo - mogli


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

mogli => gloom


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 1, 2008)

Gloom--Bloom


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2008)

Orlando?

Bloom - booms


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 1, 2008)

Booms....Moods


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

moods => molds


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 1, 2008)

molds - dolls


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

dolls => colds


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 1, 2008)

colds----loads


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

loads => roads


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 1, 2008)

Roads - Toads


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2008)

toads - loads


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

loads => loafs


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 1, 2008)

loafs - fouls


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

fouls => fours


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 1, 2008)

fours-sours


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

sours => sorts


----------



## Mythik (Dec 2, 2008)

sorts - tress


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

tress => dress


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 2, 2008)

dress - press


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 2, 2008)

press - preps


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

preps => ropes


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 2, 2008)

ropes - slope


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

slope => plops


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 2, 2008)

plops-opals


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 2, 2008)

Opals---Poles


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 2, 2008)

poles-slept


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 2, 2008)

poles - holes


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> poles-slept



slept => leaps


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 2, 2008)

:huh: :blink: Oops... :blush: Okay.

leaps - heaps


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 2, 2008)

heaps-shear


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

shear => bears


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 2, 2008)

Bears---Beard


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 2, 2008)

beard-dream


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 2, 2008)

dream--dread


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 2, 2008)

dread-ready


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

ready => reads


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 2, 2008)

reads-dream


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 3, 2008)

dream => cream


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2008)

cream - realm :huh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 3, 2008)

realm => mares


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2008)

mares - fares


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 3, 2008)

fares => fires


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 3, 2008)

fires - rites


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 3, 2008)

rites => bites


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2008)

bites - bytes


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 3, 2008)

Bytes--Style


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 3, 2008)

Style - Tiles


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2008)

tiles - files


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 3, 2008)

files => flees


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 3, 2008)

flees - feeds


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 3, 2008)

feeds => seeds


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 3, 2008)

seeds - steed


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2008)

steed - deeds


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 3, 2008)

deeds-dense


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 3, 2008)

dense => dines


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2008)

dines - mines


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 4, 2008)

mines => mites


----------



## Mythik (Dec 4, 2008)

mites - miter


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2008)

miter - liter


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 4, 2008)

liter - biter


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 4, 2008)

biter => timer


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2008)

timer - tamer


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 4, 2008)

tamer - gamer


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2008)

gamer - ramen


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 4, 2008)

ramen noodles oh no er....
Ramen----Named


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 4, 2008)

named => demon


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 4, 2008)

Named - damns


----------



## Mythik (Dec 4, 2008)

damns - drams


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 4, 2008)

drams-smart


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 4, 2008)

smart => tarts


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

tarts - parts


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 5, 2008)

parts - marts


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 5, 2008)

marts - strum


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 5, 2008)

strum - stump


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 5, 2008)

stump - punts


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 5, 2008)

punts - runts


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 5, 2008)

runts - stern


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 5, 2008)

stern - trend


----------



## Mythik (Dec 5, 2008)

stern - terms


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 5, 2008)

terms => smart


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

smart - darts


----------



## Mythik (Dec 5, 2008)

darts - traps


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

traps - trips


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 5, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> smart - darts



Smart darts?? Do they know who to follow around automatically?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 5, 2008)

trips => ports


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 5, 2008)

ports = spurt


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 5, 2008)

spurt-purse


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 5, 2008)

purse => spree


----------



## Justkris (Dec 5, 2008)

spree = creep


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

creep => crape


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2008)

crape - capes


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

capes => pacer


----------



## Justkris (Dec 6, 2008)

pacer = racer


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 6, 2008)

racer - cream


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 6, 2008)

cream - acres


----------



## Mythik (Dec 6, 2008)

acres - craze


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2008)

craze - crazy


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

crazy => czars


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2008)

czars - cares


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

cares => scram


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 6, 2008)

scram--marts


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

marts => steam


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 6, 2008)

steam---stead


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2008)

stead - steed


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 6, 2008)

steed-edits


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

edits => timed


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2008)

timed - timid


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 7, 2008)

timid => tumid


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2008)

tumid - humid


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 7, 2008)

humid-hindu


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 7, 2008)

hindu => hinds


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 8, 2008)

hinds = shins


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 8, 2008)

shins => shine


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

shine - swine


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 8, 2008)

swine => swipe


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 8, 2008)

swipe - piles


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 8, 2008)

piles - epics


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

epics - spier


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 8, 2008)

spier-spear


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

spear - spore


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 8, 2008)

spore - ports


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 8, 2008)

ports=> tarps


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

tarps - Stark


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 8, 2008)

stark - shark


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

shark - sharp


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 8, 2008)

Sharp - Harpy

_Sharks can be quite sharp-not just their fangs,either. Their skin,which is very rough,is made of millions of microscopic tooth-like fragments,arranged in rows lining their bodies..._


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah, i know... Harpies can be quite sharp, too...

harpy - Harpo


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 8, 2008)

Harpo - Opera


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

opera - ropes


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 8, 2008)

ropes - score


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

score - scorn


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 8, 2008)

scorn - crone


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

crone - crane


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 8, 2008)

crane - canes


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 8, 2008)

canes => scone


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 8, 2008)

scone-scene


----------



## Mythik (Dec 8, 2008)

scene - needs


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 8, 2008)

needs-sends


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

sends - lends


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 9, 2008)

lends => leans


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 9, 2008)

leans - loans


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 9, 2008)

Loans---moans


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

moans - manes


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 9, 2008)

manes - named


----------



## Mythik (Dec 9, 2008)

named - demon


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 9, 2008)

demon - lemon


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

A demon lemon?  Yikers!


lemon - money


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 9, 2008)

money => honey


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 9, 2008)

honey - phone

(honey phone-shall I answer it or eat it???)


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 9, 2008)

phone - peony


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 9, 2008)

peony => phony


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

phony - horny :blink:


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 10, 2008)

horny => horns


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

horny horns, aha...

horns - thorn


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 10, 2008)

thorn - throb


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 10, 2008)

throb - brots


----------



## Mythik (Dec 10, 2008)

brots - boots


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 10, 2008)

boots => stoop


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 10, 2008)

stoop - stool


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

stool - stole


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 10, 2008)

stole - holes


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

You stole holes? :blink: What'd you wanna do with them?


holes - moles


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 10, 2008)

moles - smoke

The holes I stole-I shall place them inconveniently just where someone is about to step...mwahahaha.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 10, 2008)

smoke => stoke


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

@Tom: Too bad you put them in your pocket... 


stoke - token


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 10, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> @Tom: Too bad you put them in your pocket...
> 
> 
> stoke - token



token - notes

So that's where my money went...*&%$£$!!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 10, 2008)

notes => toner


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2008)

You'd better watch your step, Tom! I think there has escaped a hole through the hole in your pocket...

toner - toned


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 11, 2008)

toned => donut


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2008)

a toned donut... :huh: interesting.

donut - nutto


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 11, 2008)

nutto => touts


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 11, 2008)

touts - pouts


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 11, 2008)

Pouts--Stout


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2008)

stout - scout


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 11, 2008)

scout - court


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 11, 2008)

court => count


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 12, 2008)

count - mount


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 12, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> count - mount



Mount - Mouth

Good Afternoon Ms.Floras.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 12, 2008)

Mouth - south 

**And the same to you Adamantoise**


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2008)

south - youth

*waves*


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 12, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> south - youth
> 
> *waves*



youth - shout


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2008)

shout - stout


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2008)

stout => toots


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2008)

toots -touts


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 12, 2008)

touts - south


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2008)

south => pouts


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2008)

pouts - snout


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 13, 2008)

snout-tunes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 13, 2008)

tunes - tubes


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2008)

tubes - lubes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 13, 2008)

lubes - lobes


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2008)

lobes - globe


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 13, 2008)

globe => globs


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 13, 2008)

globs--slobs


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2008)

slobs - snobs


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 13, 2008)

snobs => noses


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 13, 2008)

noses - soles


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 13, 2008)

soles => slots


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 13, 2008)

slots - gloss


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 13, 2008)

gloss => glass


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 13, 2008)

glass - gases


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 13, 2008)

gases-essay


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 13, 2008)

essay - messy


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 13, 2008)

messy-stems


----------



## Mythik (Dec 13, 2008)

stems - smite


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 14, 2008)

smite-smile


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

smile => smell


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

smell - spell

Sim-sala-stink!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 14, 2008)

spell - swell


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

swell => tells


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 14, 2008)

tells - bells


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

bells - smell


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 14, 2008)

smell-melts


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

melts - pelts


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 14, 2008)

pelts-petal


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 14, 2008)

petal - metal


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 14, 2008)

metal-flame


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 14, 2008)

flame - blame


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

blame - blade


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

blade => ladle


----------



## Mythik (Dec 14, 2008)

ladle - addle


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

addle - deals


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 14, 2008)

deals-sales


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

sales => lease


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 14, 2008)

lease-elate


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

elate => later


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2008)

later - Tesla


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 15, 2008)

tesla => elate


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2008)

elate - latte


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 15, 2008)

latte - latke


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2008)

latke - plate


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 15, 2008)

plate - plant


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 15, 2008)

plant => pleat


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2008)

pleat - steal


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 15, 2008)

steal => stall


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 15, 2008)

stall - tails


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2008)

tails - bails


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 15, 2008)

Bails - Slabs


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2008)

slabs - stabs


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 15, 2008)

Stabs - Stars


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 15, 2008)

stars-rants


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 15, 2008)

rants => rents


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 15, 2008)

rents - store


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 15, 2008)

store-trees


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2008)

trees - frees


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 15, 2008)

frees-fries


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 15, 2008)

fries => refit


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 15, 2008)

refit-rifle


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 15, 2008)

rifle => liers


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 15, 2008)

liers-slice


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 16, 2008)

slice => clips


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 16, 2008)

clips - blips


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 16, 2008)

blips - blimp


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 16, 2008)

blimp - limbs


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 16, 2008)

limbs - climb


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 16, 2008)

climb - blimy


----------



## Mythik (Dec 16, 2008)

blimy - blimp


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 16, 2008)

blimp => limps


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 16, 2008)

limps - lumps


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2008)

lumps - humps


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 16, 2008)

humps => thump


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 16, 2008)

thump - chump


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2008)

chump - champ


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 16, 2008)

champ => chimp


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 16, 2008)

chimp-----crimp


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 16, 2008)

crimp => cramp


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2008)

ow.

cramp - clamp


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 16, 2008)

clamp-palms


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2008)

palms - plums


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 16, 2008)

plums-slump...wait...forgot to change one...how about 

plums-mulls


----------



## Mythik (Dec 16, 2008)

mulls - malls


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 16, 2008)

malls-slams


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 16, 2008)

slams => lambs


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 16, 2008)

lambs----limbs


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 16, 2008)

limbs-blimp


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2008)

blimp - limps


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 17, 2008)

limps => lamps


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2008)

lamps - lambs


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 17, 2008)

lambs - blame


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2008)

blame - flame


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 17, 2008)

flame - males


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 17, 2008)

males - gales


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 17, 2008)

Gales - Sages


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 17, 2008)

Sages - wages


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 17, 2008)

wages - wager


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 17, 2008)

wager => lager


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 17, 2008)

lager-angel


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 17, 2008)

angel - mange


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 17, 2008)

mange-named


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 17, 2008)

named - caned (ouch)


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 17, 2008)

caned-clean


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 17, 2008)

clean => plane


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2008)

plane - plain


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 18, 2008)

plain => slain


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2008)

Plain slain...? Owchers! :shocked:


slain - stain


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 18, 2008)

stain - spain


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 18, 2008)

spain - nails


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2008)

nails - tails


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 18, 2008)

tails => tiles


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2008)

tiles - files


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 18, 2008)

files => flees


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 18, 2008)

Flees - Elves


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 18, 2008)

elves => slave


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 18, 2008)

slave - veils


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 18, 2008)

veils-liver


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 18, 2008)

liver - alive

You seem to be rather good at these games,bobbleheaddoll!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 18, 2008)

thank you! i have a decent vocab...so that helps. see all those years of watching public tv and sesame paid off...lol.

you are very good at this as well... 

alive-vials


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 18, 2008)

vials - slain

Thanks-there's a gameshow called Countdown that I used to watch with my grandparents...lots of letter rearranging and whatnot.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 18, 2008)

slain-pails

they would be proud!


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 18, 2008)

pails - pills


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 18, 2008)

pills-lisps


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 18, 2008)

lisps - piles


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2008)

piles of files


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 18, 2008)

files - lives


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 18, 2008)

lives => loves


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2008)

loves - glove


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 19, 2008)

glove - grove


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2008)

grove - drove


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 19, 2008)

drove => drive


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 19, 2008)

drive - cried


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 19, 2008)

cried => dried


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2008)

dried - fried


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 19, 2008)

fried - fires


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 19, 2008)

fires-siren


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 19, 2008)

siren - mires


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 19, 2008)

mires-emits


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 19, 2008)

emits => merit


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 19, 2008)

merit-trite


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 19, 2008)

trite---title

I'll let you ladies battle it out for a while,I gotta go soon.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 19, 2008)

title-elite


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 19, 2008)

elite => elute


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2008)

elute - flute


----------



## Mythik (Dec 20, 2008)

flute - flues


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2008)

flues - blues


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 20, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> flues - blues



blues - luges


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2008)

luges - lubes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 20, 2008)

lubes - cubes *(Uh Uh, not in a million years will I touch that one.... lol)*


----------



## qwertyman173 (Dec 20, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> lubes - cubes *(Uh Uh, not in a million years will I touch that one.... lol)*



cubes - scuba


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 20, 2008)

qwertyman173 said:


> cubes - scuba



scuba - tubas


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2008)

tubas - tubes


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 20, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> tubas - tubes



tubes - stubs


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 20, 2008)

stubs - stuns


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2008)

stuns - turns


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 20, 2008)

turns--burns


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 20, 2008)

burns => bruin


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 20, 2008)

bruin = burnt


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 20, 2008)

burnt-turns


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 20, 2008)

turns => stunt


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

stunt - taunt


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 21, 2008)

taunt - stunt


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

stunt - stint


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 21, 2008)

stint - taint


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 21, 2008)

taint-stain


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 21, 2008)

stain - stair


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

stair - stars


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 21, 2008)

Stars - Tears


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

Tears for Fears


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 21, 2008)

very nice 

fears-farce


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2008)

:bow:

farce - faces


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 21, 2008)

faces-scale


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 21, 2008)

scale => tales


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

tales - sales


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 22, 2008)

sales---slaps


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 22, 2008)

slaps - flaps


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

Grandi Floras said:


> slaps - flaps



flaps - lapis


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 22, 2008)

lapis - lupis


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

lupis - Lupin


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't believe lupis is a valid word, Grandi.... Perhaps you meant _lupus_?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 22, 2008)

lupin=> pulis


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 22, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I don't believe lupis is a valid word, Grandi.... Perhaps you meant _lupus_?



*Google it, it is there.*


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

It's at least a name... That counts, as far as I know, too.

And, BTW... morewords doesn't know all words...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

pulis - polis


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 22, 2008)

polis => slips


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

slips - slops


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 22, 2008)

slops--stops


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

stops - plots


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 22, 2008)

plots-pilot


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

pilot - toils


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

toils - coils


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

coils - foils


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 22, 2008)

foils => lions


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

lions - snail


----------



## shy_girl_ffa (Dec 22, 2008)

lions - nails


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 22, 2008)

snail => pails


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

pails - nails


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 22, 2008)

nails => alien


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

alien - allen (as in 'Allen Key')


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

allen - aller (french for walk)


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

aller - alter


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

alter - latte


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

Latte - slate


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 23, 2008)

slate => stole


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2008)

stole - stola


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 23, 2008)

stola => bloat


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 23, 2008)

bloat - float


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 23, 2008)

float => foals


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2008)

foals - goals


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 23, 2008)

goals - coals


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2008)

coals - coral


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 23, 2008)

coral-acorn


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 23, 2008)

acorn---adorn


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 23, 2008)

adorn => drone


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 23, 2008)

drone - adore


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 23, 2008)

adore => dream


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

dream - cream


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 24, 2008)

cream => crams


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

crams - crabs 

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/40/98709772_b22af74533.jpg <-- two ghost crabs on a beach.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 24, 2008)

crabs - cribs


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

cribs - brits


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 24, 2008)

brits - brims


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

brims - trims


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

trims - smart


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

smart - start


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

start - strut


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

strut - trots


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

trots - strop


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 24, 2008)

strops----stomps


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 24, 2008)

stomp => compt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 24, 2008)

compt - tromp


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

tromp - troop


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 24, 2008)

troop => ports


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 24, 2008)

ports-story


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 24, 2008)

story => store


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

store - treks


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

Sleepless greetings!


treks - trees


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

trees - meets

Insomniac greetings from England...


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

meets - meats

hey - according to your description, I could be living in England, too...


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> meets - meats
> 
> hey - according to your description, I could be living in England, too...



meats - Stems

Good heavens!

Hot tea is key to survival in england-if you refuse,YOU...uh...OFFEND!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 24, 2008)

stems-messy


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

I know, Tom... especially at tea-time... 


messy - Bessy


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 24, 2008)

bessy => obeys


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2008)

what if she doesn't?

obeys - bodys


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 25, 2008)

bodys - bodes (peace *bodes *well for the country under siege)


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2008)

bodes - nodes


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 25, 2008)

nodes--dines


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 25, 2008)

dines-spine


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 25, 2008)

spine---panes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 25, 2008)

panes - danes


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2008)

danes - dames


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 25, 2008)

dames - dazes


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2008)

dazes - mazes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 25, 2008)

mazes - hazes


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2008)

hazes - hazel


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 25, 2008)

hazel-shale


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2008)

shale => shame


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 26, 2008)

shame - fames


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2008)

fames => smear


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 26, 2008)

smear - spear


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 26, 2008)

spear - bears


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 26, 2008)

bears- beams


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2008)

beams => exams


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 26, 2008)

exams---means


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 26, 2008)

means-nears


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2008)

nears => snarl


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 27, 2008)

snarl - gnarl


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 27, 2008)

gnarl => angle


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2008)

angle - glade


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 27, 2008)

glade => lager


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 27, 2008)

lager----laser


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 27, 2008)

laser => slate


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2008)

slate - plate


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 27, 2008)

plate => pelts


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 27, 2008)

pelts-spell


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 27, 2008)

spell => pills


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2008)

spell pills... Harry should've known about them...


pills - gills


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 28, 2008)

gills => girls


----------



## Nas80 (Dec 28, 2008)

girls - slide

I know I have change two letters, but "girls" is really hard. ;-)


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2008)

We'll forgive you... 

slide - glide


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 28, 2008)

glide == ledge


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 28, 2008)

ledge---lodge


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 28, 2008)

lodge => ledge


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2008)

ledge - Leder


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 28, 2008)

leder => elude


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 28, 2008)

elude-duels


----------



## Mythik (Dec 28, 2008)

duels - dudes


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 29, 2008)

dudes => suede


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 29, 2008)

suede - exude


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 29, 2008)

exude - elude


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2008)

elude - etude


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 29, 2008)

etude - tweed


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 29, 2008)

tweed - dweeb

I think this post just matched my weight! HA!


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 29, 2008)

dweeb => wedge


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2008)

wedge - edges


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 29, 2008)

edges => greed


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 29, 2008)

greed-gored


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 30, 2008)

gored = drone


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 30, 2008)

drone - prone


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 30, 2008)

prone = prune


----------



## Layla Kayla (Dec 30, 2008)

Prune=tuner


----------



## Mythik (Dec 30, 2008)

tuner - toner


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 30, 2008)

toner => rents


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 30, 2008)

rents - gents


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 30, 2008)

gents => stone


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 30, 2008)

stone - toned


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 30, 2008)

Toned---Dents


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 30, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Toned---Dents



Dents - Steed


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 30, 2008)

steed => deers


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 30, 2008)

(i think the plural of deer is still deer...but hey...i'll roll with it)

deers-erase


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 31, 2008)

erase = taser


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 31, 2008)

taser => stern


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2008)

stern - terms


----------



## Mythik (Dec 31, 2008)

terms - smite


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2008)

smite - spite


----------



## Grandi Floras (Dec 31, 2008)

spite - spitz


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2008)

spitz - Spatz


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 31, 2008)

spatz => paste


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2008)

paste - haste


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 31, 2008)

haste => bathe


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2009)

bathe - baths


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 1, 2009)

baths => thaws


----------



## Mythik (Jan 1, 2009)

thaws - haste


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2009)

haste - waste


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 1, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> haste - waste



Waste - Stews

How'd everyones' holidays go?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 1, 2009)

still recuperating...ug. 


stews-sweat


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2009)

still sick... today was d-day... ("d" stands for diarrhea) Ugh.

sweat - swear


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 1, 2009)

*TIMBERWOLF!*​
swear - Swarm


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2009)

thanx. :bow:

swarm - smarm


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 1, 2009)

smarm => marsh


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 2, 2009)

marsh-harem


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 2, 2009)

harem = hears


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2009)

hears - fears


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 2, 2009)

fears - sears


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2009)

sears - tears


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 2, 2009)

tears - reads


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2009)

reads - roads


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 2, 2009)

roads => doors


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 2, 2009)

doors = roost

Happy New Year!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2009)

roost - boost 

HNY!


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 3, 2009)

boost = stood


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2009)

stood - stool


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 3, 2009)

stool - stoop


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 3, 2009)

stoop-posts


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 3, 2009)

posts---shops


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2009)

shops - stops


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 3, 2009)

stops => sport


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2009)

sport - spurt


----------



## Mythik (Jan 3, 2009)

spurt - purrs


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2009)

purrs - burrs


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 3, 2009)

burrs => burps


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2009)

burps - bumps


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 4, 2009)

bumps - rumps


----------



## Kala (Jan 4, 2009)

rumps -> humps


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 4, 2009)

humps - lumps


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2009)

lumps - limps


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 4, 2009)

limps - wimps


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 4, 2009)

wimps- whims


----------



## Kala (Jan 4, 2009)

whims- whams


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2009)

whams - harms


----------



## Kala (Jan 4, 2009)

harms - warms


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2009)

warms - warns


----------



## Kala (Jan 4, 2009)

warns- warts


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 4, 2009)

warts - wards


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2009)

wards - bards


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 4, 2009)

bards => shard


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 4, 2009)

shard = rashy


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 4, 2009)

rashy-hairy


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

hairy => diary


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 5, 2009)

diary - ready


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

ready - reads


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

reads => spear


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 5, 2009)

spear => spree


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

spree - trees

Welcome aboard, Tyrael!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 5, 2009)

trees - reeds


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

reeds => dares


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

dares - cares


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jan 5, 2009)

cares - snare


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

snare => range


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

range - mange


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 5, 2009)

mange - games


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

games => mates


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 5, 2009)

mates - trams


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 5, 2009)

trams-smart (i know..didnt actually change one..but it was so perfect)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2009)

smart => carts


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2009)

carts - farts


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 6, 2009)

farts - tarts


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2009)

tarts - parts


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 6, 2009)

parts - warts


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2009)

warts - marts


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 6, 2009)

marts = steam


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 6, 2009)

Steam = Stamp


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2009)

stamp - stomp


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 6, 2009)

Stomp - Ports


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 6, 2009)

Ports - Strip


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2009)

strip - strap


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 6, 2009)

strap = patsy


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2009)

patsy => antsy


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2009)

antsy - pants


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 6, 2009)

pants-stamp


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2009)

stamp => tramp


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 6, 2009)

tramp = trump


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 7, 2009)

trump => strum


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 7, 2009)

strum = rusty


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 7, 2009)

rusty - trust


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 7, 2009)

trust - crust


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 7, 2009)

crust => truck


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 7, 2009)

truck - truce


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 7, 2009)

truce---trace


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 7, 2009)

Trace - Cared


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 7, 2009)

cared => cards


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 7, 2009)

cards - darts


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 7, 2009)

darts => trade


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 7, 2009)

trade = grade


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 7, 2009)

grade-dread


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 8, 2009)

dread - bread:eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2009)

bread - breed


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 8, 2009)

breed---treed


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2009)

treed - tweed


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 8, 2009)

tweed => tweet


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2009)

tweet - sweet


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 8, 2009)

sweet - steer


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 8, 2009)

steer-stare


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 8, 2009)

stare => mates


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2009)

mates - dates


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 9, 2009)

dates - dotes


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 9, 2009)

dotes - tones


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 9, 2009)

tones - hones


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2009)

hones - bones


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 9, 2009)

bones - cones


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2009)

cones - tones


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 9, 2009)

tones = nests


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2009)

nests - rests


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 10, 2009)

rests => jests


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 10, 2009)

jests = steps


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 10, 2009)

steps - pelts


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2009)

pelts - felts


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 10, 2009)

felts - svelt


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 10, 2009)

svelt => valet


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2009)

valet - palet


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 10, 2009)

palet = table


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 10, 2009)

table - cable


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 10, 2009)

cable = belch


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 10, 2009)

belch - berch


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2009)

berch - perch


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 10, 2009)

perch - creep


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2009)

creep - creed


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 11, 2009)

creed => decor


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 11, 2009)

decor - cords


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2009)

cords - Lords


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 11, 2009)

Lords - lards


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 11, 2009)

lards == reads


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2009)

reads - beads


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 11, 2009)

beads => beard


----------



## Moley42 (Jan 11, 2009)

beard -> ready


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 12, 2009)

ready - bread

Welcome aboard, Moley!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 12, 2009)

bread - bards


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 12, 2009)

bards - board


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 12, 2009)

board - boars


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 12, 2009)

boars - soars


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 12, 2009)

soars => sores


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 12, 2009)

Sores - rests


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 12, 2009)

rests => treks


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 13, 2009)

treks - stare


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 13, 2009)

stare---share


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 13, 2009)

share - shade


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 13, 2009)

shade - heeds


----------



## Accept (Jan 13, 2009)

heeds - deeds


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 13, 2009)

deeds - steed


----------



## Accept (Jan 13, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> deeds - steed



steed - dates


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2009)

dates - mates


----------



## Accept (Jan 13, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> dates - mates



mates - matte


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 13, 2009)

matte - meant


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 13, 2009)

meant - steam


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 13, 2009)

steam - stamp


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 13, 2009)

stamp - strap


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 13, 2009)

strap - straw


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 13, 2009)

straw - trawl


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 13, 2009)

trawl - brawl


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2009)

brawl - crawl


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 13, 2009)

crawl - claws


----------



## Accept (Jan 13, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> crawl - claws



claws - clans


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 13, 2009)

clans - lanes


----------



## Accept (Jan 13, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> clans - lanes



lanes - snail


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 13, 2009)

Accept said:


> lanes - snail



snail - rails


----------



## Accept (Jan 13, 2009)

kerrypop said:


> snail - rails



rails - pairs


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 14, 2009)

pairs => spear


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2009)

spear - spore


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 14, 2009)

spore => sport


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2009)

sport - spurt


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 14, 2009)

spurt - hurts


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 14, 2009)

hurts - hurls


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 14, 2009)

Hurls - Slurs


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 14, 2009)

Slurs - slugs


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 14, 2009)

Slugs - Plugs


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 14, 2009)

Plugs - Luges


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 14, 2009)

Luges - lungs


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 14, 2009)

Lungs - Lunge


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 14, 2009)

Lunge - glean


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 14, 2009)

glean - large


----------



## Accept (Jan 14, 2009)

kerrypop said:


> glean - large



large - grail


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2009)

grail - grain


----------



## Accept (Jan 14, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> grail - grain



grain - bring


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2009)

bring - rings


----------



## Accept (Jan 14, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> bring - rings




rings - singe


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 14, 2009)

Singe - Gains


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 14, 2009)

Gains - Pains


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 14, 2009)

Pains - Plain


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2009)

plain - slain


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 14, 2009)

slain => leans


----------



## Accept (Jan 15, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> slain => leans



leans - sales


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 15, 2009)

sales => lease


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 15, 2009)

lease - tease


----------



## Accept (Jan 15, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> lease - tease



tease - taser


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 15, 2009)

taser - seats


----------



## Accept (Jan 15, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> taser - seats



seats - lasts


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 15, 2009)

lasts - stale


----------



## Accept (Jan 15, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> lasts - stale



stale - stall


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 15, 2009)

stall - stalk


----------



## Accept (Jan 15, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> stall - stalk



stalk - walks


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 15, 2009)

Walks - ...Slack


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 15, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> taser - seats


Taser seats? :blink: Like this:




? :blink:



Adamantoise said:


> Walks - ...Slack



slack - stack


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 15, 2009)

stack - snack


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 15, 2009)

snack - tacks


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 15, 2009)

tacks - yacks


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 15, 2009)

yacks - smack


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 15, 2009)

smack - maces


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 15, 2009)

maces => camps


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 15, 2009)

camps-space


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 16, 2009)

space - spade


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 16, 2009)

spade - tapes


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 16, 2009)

Tapes - Steps


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2009)

steps - steep


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 16, 2009)

steep-paste


----------



## bexy (Jan 16, 2009)

Paste - Pasta


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 16, 2009)

Pasta - Prats


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2009)

prats - brats


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 16, 2009)

brats - strap


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 16, 2009)

Strap - Straw


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 16, 2009)

straw => darts


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 16, 2009)

darts-rated


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 16, 2009)

rated => deter


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 16, 2009)

Deter - Meter


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 16, 2009)

meter => timer


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 16, 2009)

Timer - Timed


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2009)

timed - timid


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 17, 2009)

timid => midst


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 17, 2009)

midst - misty


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2009)

misty - musty


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 17, 2009)

musty => stump


----------



## bexy (Jan 17, 2009)

Stump - Stamp


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 17, 2009)

stamp-paste


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 17, 2009)

paste => steep


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 18, 2009)

steep - sheep


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 18, 2009)

Sheep - Sheer


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2009)

sheer - share


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 18, 2009)

share => heard


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 18, 2009)

Heard - Heart


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2009)

heart - hears


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 18, 2009)

hears => stare


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 19, 2009)

stare-earns


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2009)

earns => barns


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2009)

barns - yarns


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 19, 2009)

Yarns - Yards


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2009)

yards - tards


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 19, 2009)

tards - drags


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2009)

drags => grade


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 19, 2009)

grade - trade


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 19, 2009)

trade - dates


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2009)

dates - mates


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 19, 2009)

mates - gates


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 19, 2009)

gates - grate


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 19, 2009)

grate - treat


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 19, 2009)

Treat - Great


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 19, 2009)

great - react


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 19, 2009)

React - Enact


----------



## bexy (Jan 19, 2009)

Enact - Trace


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 19, 2009)

Trace - Facet


----------



## Mythik (Jan 19, 2009)

facet - crate


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 19, 2009)

crate - track

How are you,Mythik?


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 19, 2009)

Track - Crack


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 19, 2009)

crack-crick


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2009)

crick - trick


----------



## bexy (Jan 19, 2009)

Trick - Prick


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2009)

prick => brick


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 20, 2009)

brick - cribs


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

Cribs - Cries


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 20, 2009)

Cries - Fries


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 20, 2009)

fries - tries


----------



## Mythik (Jan 20, 2009)

tries - trips



Adamantoise said:


> How are you,Mythik?



Great, thanks


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

Trips - Trims


----------



## Mythik (Jan 20, 2009)

trims - smirk


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

smirk => prism


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 20, 2009)

prism-strip


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

strip => tripe


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 20, 2009)

tripe - spire


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

Spire - Shire


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

shire => hired


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 21, 2009)

Hired - Tired


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

tired => diets


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Diets - Dates


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 21, 2009)

dates = state


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

state => waste


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2009)

waste - haste


----------



## Mythik (Jan 21, 2009)

haste - share


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 21, 2009)

share - trash


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 21, 2009)

Trash - Brash


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 21, 2009)

Brash - shear


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 21, 2009)

shear - aches


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 21, 2009)

aches - search


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 21, 2009)

but but but search has 6 letters  I'm confused lol


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2009)

aches - chest


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

chest => cheat


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 21, 2009)

Cheat - Crate


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

crate => carts


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

carts => orcas


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Orcas - Scare


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 21, 2009)

scare-acres


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Acres - Screw


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 21, 2009)

screw-wrens


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Wrens - Rents


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 22, 2009)

rents => stent


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Stent - Tenth


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 22, 2009)

tenth => thane


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 22, 2009)

thane - enate


----------



## grandecafe1 (Jan 22, 2009)

enate = teens


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

Teens - Teets


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 22, 2009)

Teets - beets


----------



## Mythik (Jan 22, 2009)

beets - bites


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 22, 2009)

bites - rites


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2009)

rites - nites


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Nites - Shite


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

LOL Shite! 

Shite - Sheet


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

lol it was all i could come up with 

Sheet - Sheep


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 22, 2009)

Sheep - Heaps


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Heaps - Spear


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 22, 2009)

spear - peers


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

Peers - Pears


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 22, 2009)

pears - pairs


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 22, 2009)

pairs-raise


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Raise - Rates


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

Rates - Gates


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Gates - Seats


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 22, 2009)

seats - stare


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Stare - Stair


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 22, 2009)

Stair - Traps


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Traps - Grasp


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 22, 2009)

grasp => spray


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 23, 2009)

spray - trays


----------



## Mythik (Jan 23, 2009)

trays - scary


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 23, 2009)

Scary - Scare


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 23, 2009)

Scare - Aches


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 23, 2009)

Aches - Chess


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 23, 2009)

Chess - Chest


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 23, 2009)

chest => cheat


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 23, 2009)

cheat - etchs


----------



## Mythik (Jan 23, 2009)

etchs - chits


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 23, 2009)

chits => ethic


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 24, 2009)

ethic => thick


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2009)

thick - chick


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 24, 2009)

Chick - Check


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 24, 2009)

Check - czhec


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2009)

Czhec? Did you mean Czech, by chance?

Czech - Zeche (German for coal mine)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2009)

zeche => hence


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 24, 2009)

hence-neice


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2009)

*nIEce* => Mince


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2009)

mince - meat ... :blink: ... er, no. :doh:


mince - since


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2009)

since - nines


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 25, 2009)

nines - snide


----------



## Moley42 (Jan 25, 2009)

snide - dimes


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 25, 2009)

dimes - smile


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 25, 2009)

smile - lites


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2009)

lites - liter


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 25, 2009)

liter - mitre


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 25, 2009)

mitre-mired


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2009)

mired - dream


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 25, 2009)

dream = reams


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 25, 2009)

Reams - Reaps


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 25, 2009)

Reaps - Tears


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 25, 2009)

tears => react


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 25, 2009)

react-carat


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 25, 2009)

carat - Track


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 26, 2009)

Track - trace


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2009)

trace - grace


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 26, 2009)

grace - glace


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 26, 2009)

Glace - Place


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 26, 2009)

place - recap


----------



## Mythik (Jan 26, 2009)

recap - spare


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 26, 2009)

Spare - Spark


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 26, 2009)

spark - spank


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 26, 2009)

Spank - Speak


----------



## grandecafe1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Speak - Spear


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 26, 2009)

spear - scare


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2009)

scare - scars


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 26, 2009)

scars - racks


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 26, 2009)

Racks - Sacks


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 26, 2009)

Sacks - Cases


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 26, 2009)

cases-cause


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 26, 2009)

cause => caste


----------



## Mythik (Jan 27, 2009)

caste - coast


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2009)

coast => stock


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 27, 2009)

stock - stork


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2009)

stork - stark


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 27, 2009)

stark - treks


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 27, 2009)

Treks - Steak


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 27, 2009)

Steak - skale


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 27, 2009)

skale----scale


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 27, 2009)

Scale - Stale


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 27, 2009)

Stale - stear


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2009)

stear - steer


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2009)

steer => stern


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 28, 2009)

stern - strep


----------



## bexy (Jan 28, 2009)

Strep - Parts


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 28, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> Strep - Parts




Parts - Strip

Hey Bexy-how's it going?


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 28, 2009)

Strip - Strap


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 28, 2009)

Strap - Pears

good evening,kinkykitten...


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 28, 2009)

pears => tapes


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2009)

tapes - pears


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 28, 2009)

Pears - Shape


----------



## george83 (Jan 28, 2009)

Shape - Shave


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 28, 2009)

shave => haven


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 29, 2009)

Haven - Raven


----------



## bexy (Jan 29, 2009)

Raven - Never


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 29, 2009)

Never - Lever


----------



## bexy (Jan 29, 2009)

Lever - Leave


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 29, 2009)

Leave - Level


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 29, 2009)

Level - bevel


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 29, 2009)

Bevel - Revel


----------



## george83 (Jan 29, 2009)

Revel - Level


----------



## bexy (Jan 29, 2009)

Level - Bevel


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 29, 2009)

Bevel - _*Bleed*_


----------



## bexy (Jan 29, 2009)

Bleed - Breed


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 29, 2009)

Breed - Bread


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2009)

*meow* Kittybread!

bread - tread


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 29, 2009)

tread - Grade


----------



## bexy (Jan 29, 2009)

Grade - Great


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 29, 2009)

Great - Gates


----------



## bexy (Jan 29, 2009)

Gates - State


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 29, 2009)

state - mates


----------



## bexy (Jan 29, 2009)

Mates - Stems


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 29, 2009)

stems => meats


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 30, 2009)

meats - beats


----------



## OneFAsView (Jan 30, 2009)

beats - table


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 30, 2009)

table - stale


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 30, 2009)

stale - steap


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 30, 2009)

steap - plate


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 30, 2009)

plate - plane


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 30, 2009)

plane => leans


----------



## bexy (Jan 30, 2009)

Leans - Leant


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 30, 2009)

leant => knelt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 30, 2009)

knelt - leant


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 30, 2009)

leant - slant


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 30, 2009)

slant - splat


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 30, 2009)

splat - talks


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 30, 2009)

talks - tasks


----------



## bexy (Jan 30, 2009)

Tasks - Skate


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 30, 2009)

Skate - peaks


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 30, 2009)

peaks - pecks


----------



## bexy (Jan 30, 2009)

Pecks - Peeks


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 30, 2009)

peeks - pokes


----------



## bexy (Jan 30, 2009)

Pokes - Speak


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 30, 2009)

speak - spoke


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 30, 2009)

spoke - cokes


----------



## bexy (Jan 30, 2009)

Cokes - Cakes


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 30, 2009)

Cakes - Sacks


----------



## bexy (Jan 30, 2009)

Sacks - Crass


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 30, 2009)

Crass - Acres


----------



## bexy (Jan 30, 2009)

Acres - Pears


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 30, 2009)

Pears - Stare


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2009)

stare => tires


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 31, 2009)

tires - rests


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

Rests - Steer


----------



## Mythik (Jan 31, 2009)

steer - tiers


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

Tiers - Rests


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 31, 2009)

Rests - Tests


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

Tests - Teats (hehehe, I said teats!)


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 31, 2009)

Teats - Dates


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

Dates - Tease


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 31, 2009)

Tease - Taste


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 31, 2009)

Taste - caste


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2009)

caste => beats


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

Beats - Steam


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 31, 2009)

Steam - Meals


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

Meals - Slams


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 31, 2009)

Slams - Slabs


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

Slabs - Bales


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 31, 2009)

Bales - Blade


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

Blade - Blaze


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 31, 2009)

Blaze - Glaze


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

Glaze - Gauze


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 31, 2009)

Gauze - Gauge


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

Gauge - Gouge


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 31, 2009)

Gouge - Gorge


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

Gorge - Gorse


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 31, 2009)

Gorse - Gross


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

Gross - Grass


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 31, 2009)

Grass - Drags


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

Drags - Drugs


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 31, 2009)

Drugs - Shrug


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2009)

shrug => brush


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 1, 2009)

brush-hurts


----------



## Mythik (Feb 1, 2009)

hurts - shirt


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 1, 2009)

Shirt - Shire


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 1, 2009)

Shire - shine


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 1, 2009)

Shine - Shins


----------



## george83 (Feb 1, 2009)

Shins - Skins


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 1, 2009)

Skins - Skips


----------



## george83 (Feb 1, 2009)

Skips - Ships


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 1, 2009)

Ships - Shits

:doh:


----------



## bexy (Feb 1, 2009)

You cheeky girl 

Shits - Shirt


----------



## Mythik (Feb 1, 2009)

shirt - skirt


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 1, 2009)

skirt - kilts


----------



## Mythik (Feb 1, 2009)

kilts - milts


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 1, 2009)

milts - miles


----------



## Mythik (Feb 1, 2009)

miles - milks


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 1, 2009)

milks - Kills


----------



## Mythik (Feb 1, 2009)

kills - slick


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 1, 2009)

slick - likes


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 1, 2009)

likes => slime


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 1, 2009)

Slime - Meals


----------



## Mythik (Feb 2, 2009)

meals - melds


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 2, 2009)

melds - molds


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 2, 2009)

molds => moles


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 2, 2009)

moles - roles


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 2, 2009)

Roles - Poles


----------



## Mythik (Feb 2, 2009)

poles - pools


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 2, 2009)

pools - tools


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 2, 2009)

tools => stole


----------



## Mythik (Feb 2, 2009)

stole - slope


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 2, 2009)

slope - polls


----------



## Mythik (Feb 2, 2009)

polls - pills


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 2, 2009)

pills => slips


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 2, 2009)

slips - slaps


----------



## Mythik (Feb 2, 2009)

slaps - pails


----------



## bexy (Feb 2, 2009)

Pails - Snail


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 2, 2009)

snail => mails


----------



## george83 (Feb 3, 2009)

mails - Nails


----------



## Mythik (Feb 3, 2009)

nails - sling


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 3, 2009)

sling - fling


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2009)

fling - bling


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 3, 2009)

bling - cling


----------



## Mythik (Feb 3, 2009)

cling - align


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 3, 2009)

align => alien


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 3, 2009)

alien -nails


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 3, 2009)

nails-saint


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 3, 2009)

saint => paint


----------



## Mythik (Feb 3, 2009)

paint - print


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2009)

print => tripe


----------



## Mythik (Feb 4, 2009)

tripe - prize


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2009)

prize => gripe


----------



## Mythik (Feb 4, 2009)

gripe - dirge


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2009)

dirge => grade


----------



## grandecafe1 (Feb 4, 2009)

grade - *grape*


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2009)

grape - rapes :blink:


----------



## Mythik (Feb 4, 2009)

rapes - spate


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 4, 2009)

Spate - Stare


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2009)

stare => react


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 4, 2009)

react-trace


----------



## Esther (Feb 4, 2009)

trace = cared


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 5, 2009)

cared => racer


----------



## Mythik (Feb 5, 2009)

racer - crave


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2009)

crave - grave


----------



## Mythik (Feb 5, 2009)

grave - lager


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2009)

lager - rages


----------



## Mythik (Feb 5, 2009)

rages - grass


----------



## george83 (Feb 5, 2009)

Grass - Brass


----------



## Mythik (Feb 5, 2009)

brass - bears


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 5, 2009)

Bears---Rears


----------



## george83 (Feb 5, 2009)

Rears - Fears


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 5, 2009)

Fears - lears


----------



## george83 (Feb 5, 2009)

Lears - Pears


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 5, 2009)

Pears - peers


----------



## george83 (Feb 5, 2009)

Peers - Beers


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 5, 2009)

Beers - beets


----------



## george83 (Feb 5, 2009)

Beets - Feets


----------



## Mythik (Feb 5, 2009)

feets -fates


----------



## george83 (Feb 5, 2009)

Fates - Tales


----------



## Mythik (Feb 5, 2009)

tales - slake


----------



## Esther (Feb 5, 2009)

slake = cakes


----------



## Mythik (Feb 5, 2009)

cakes - scale


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 5, 2009)

scale - lakes


----------



## Mythik (Feb 5, 2009)

lakes - seals


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 5, 2009)

seals - scale


----------



## george83 (Feb 5, 2009)

Scale - Scalp


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 5, 2009)

Scalp - Palms


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 5, 2009)

palms-swamp


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 6, 2009)

swamp => swarm


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 6, 2009)

swarm - smart


----------



## Mythik (Feb 6, 2009)

smart - prams


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 6, 2009)

prams - grams


----------



## Mythik (Feb 6, 2009)

grams - grabs


----------



## george83 (Feb 6, 2009)

Grabs - Crabs


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2009)

crabs - scrap


----------



## george83 (Feb 6, 2009)

Scrap - Strap


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 6, 2009)

strap => party


----------



## george83 (Feb 6, 2009)

Party - Tarty


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 6, 2009)

Tarty - Start


----------



## Mythik (Feb 6, 2009)

start - rasta


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 6, 2009)

rasta - trash


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 6, 2009)

trash => shirt


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 6, 2009)

shirt-third


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 7, 2009)

third => hired


----------



## george83 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hired - Fired


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 7, 2009)

Fired - sired


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 7, 2009)

Sired - Siren


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 7, 2009)

Siren - nurse


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 7, 2009)

Nurse - Curse


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 7, 2009)

Curse - purse


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2009)

purse - purrs


----------



## Mythik (Feb 7, 2009)

purrs - slurp


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 7, 2009)

slurp - spurn


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 7, 2009)

spurn => rumps


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 7, 2009)

rumps - burps


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 7, 2009)

burps-burst


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 8, 2009)

burst => roust


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 8, 2009)

roust - joust


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 8, 2009)

Joust - Sours


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 8, 2009)

Sours - tours


----------



## Moley42 (Feb 8, 2009)

tours - spurt


----------



## mango (Feb 8, 2009)

spurt - sport


----------



## Mythik (Feb 8, 2009)

sport - trips


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 8, 2009)

trips - split


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 8, 2009)

split = tipsy


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 8, 2009)

Tipsy - Pasty


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 8, 2009)

pasty => paste


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 8, 2009)

paste - tames


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 8, 2009)

tames = stead


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 8, 2009)

stead-beast


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 8, 2009)

beast => stale


----------



## george83 (Feb 8, 2009)

Stale - Table


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 8, 2009)

table => label


----------



## george83 (Feb 8, 2009)

Label - Cable


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 9, 2009)

Cable - sable


----------



## george83 (Feb 9, 2009)

Sable - Fable


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 9, 2009)

fable-bales


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 9, 2009)

bales - bless


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 9, 2009)

bless-bliss


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 9, 2009)

bliss - lisps


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 9, 2009)

lisps-spits


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 10, 2009)

spits => sprit


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 10, 2009)

sprit - spurt


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 10, 2009)

Spurt - Purse


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 10, 2009)

purse - slurp


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 10, 2009)

slurp-pulse


----------



## Mythik (Feb 11, 2009)

pulse - plume


----------



## grandecafe1 (Feb 11, 2009)

plume - flume


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 11, 2009)

Flume - Fumes


----------



## fat hiker (Feb 11, 2009)

fumes - muffs


----------



## Mythik (Feb 11, 2009)

muffs - smurf


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 11, 2009)

smurf - surfs


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 11, 2009)

surfs => frugs


----------



## Mythik (Feb 11, 2009)

frugs - sugar


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 11, 2009)

sugar-usage


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 12, 2009)

usage - saged


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 12, 2009)

saged - waged


----------



## Mythik (Feb 12, 2009)

waged - waned


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 12, 2009)

Waned - Danes


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 12, 2009)

danes-dance


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 12, 2009)

dance - canes


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 12, 2009)

canes-snare


----------



## Mythik (Feb 13, 2009)

snare - roans


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 13, 2009)

roans => snore


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 13, 2009)

Snore - Crone


----------



## fat hiker (Feb 13, 2009)

crone - crane


----------



## Mythik (Feb 13, 2009)

crane - lance


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 13, 2009)

lance - lease


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 13, 2009)

lease => sleep


----------



## Mythik (Feb 13, 2009)

sleep - peals


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 13, 2009)

peals = splat


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 13, 2009)

splat => plate


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2009)

plate - later


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 13, 2009)

later - Treat


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 13, 2009)

treat => water


----------



## Mythik (Feb 14, 2009)

water - wafer


----------



## PastaRunner (Feb 14, 2009)

wafer - waver


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 14, 2009)

waver - wears


----------



## Mythik (Feb 14, 2009)

wears - races


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 14, 2009)

races - brace


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2009)

brace - grace


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 14, 2009)

grace - rages


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 14, 2009)

Rages - Cages


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 14, 2009)

cages - Sages


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 14, 2009)

Sages - rages


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 14, 2009)

rages - mages


----------



## Mythik (Feb 14, 2009)

mages - grams


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 14, 2009)

grams => smart


----------



## Mythik (Feb 14, 2009)

smart - marks


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 14, 2009)

marks---parks


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 14, 2009)

parks-wraps


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 14, 2009)

wraps => prawn


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 14, 2009)

prawn - brawn


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 14, 2009)

brawn => brown


----------



## Mythik (Feb 14, 2009)

brown - brows


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 14, 2009)

brows-sworn


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 15, 2009)

sworn => swoon


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 15, 2009)

swoon - noose


----------



## Mythik (Feb 15, 2009)

noose - noise


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 15, 2009)

noise - poise


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 15, 2009)

poise - poles


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 15, 2009)

poles => piles


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 15, 2009)

piles - slide


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 15, 2009)

slide-idled


----------



## Mythik (Feb 15, 2009)

idled - lined


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 16, 2009)

lined - mined


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 16, 2009)

mined => dines


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 16, 2009)

dines - diner


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 16, 2009)

diner => risen


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 16, 2009)

risen - arise


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 16, 2009)

arise - arose


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 16, 2009)

arose-erase


----------



## grandecafe1 (Feb 16, 2009)

erase - pease
:bow:


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 17, 2009)

Pease - Tease


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 17, 2009)

Tease - lease


----------



## Mythik (Feb 17, 2009)

lease - meals


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2009)

meals - deals


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 17, 2009)

deals - slide


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 17, 2009)

slide-devil


----------



## Mythik (Feb 17, 2009)

devil - liver


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 18, 2009)

Liver----Lover


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 18, 2009)

Lover - Revel


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 18, 2009)

revel-every


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 18, 2009)

every - veers


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 19, 2009)

veers => verbs


----------



## Mythik (Feb 19, 2009)

verbs - brave


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 19, 2009)

brave - brace


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 19, 2009)

brace-acres


----------



## Mythik (Feb 20, 2009)

acres - stare


----------



## fat hiker (Feb 20, 2009)

stare - sweat


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 20, 2009)

sweat - tweet


----------



## Mythik (Feb 21, 2009)

tweet - sweet


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 21, 2009)

sweet - whets


----------



## Mythik (Feb 21, 2009)

whets - whist


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 21, 2009)

whist - twist

I like your avatar,Mythik.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 21, 2009)

twist - trist


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 21, 2009)

trist - rites


----------



## Mythik (Feb 21, 2009)

rites - wrist

Thanks, Adamantoise


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 21, 2009)

wrist - worst


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2009)

worst - store


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 22, 2009)

store - storm


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2009)

storm - morte


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 22, 2009)

morte =>terms


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2009)

terms - stems


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 22, 2009)

stems - melts


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 23, 2009)

melts => malts


----------



## Mythik (Feb 23, 2009)

malts - slate


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 23, 2009)

slate - slane


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2009)

slane - slant


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 23, 2009)

slant - slang


----------



## Mythik (Feb 23, 2009)

slang - fangs


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 23, 2009)

fangs -gangs


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2009)

gangs - hangs


----------



## Mythik (Feb 23, 2009)

hangs - shags


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 23, 2009)

shags - gases


----------



## Mythik (Feb 23, 2009)

gases - asses :blink:


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 23, 2009)

asses - passe


----------



## Mythik (Feb 23, 2009)

passe - parse


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 24, 2009)

parse - purse


----------



## Mythik (Feb 24, 2009)

purse -- usurp


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 24, 2009)

usurp - slurp


----------



## Mythik (Feb 24, 2009)

slurp - slurs


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 24, 2009)

slurs - blurs


----------



## Mythik (Feb 24, 2009)

blurs - rules


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 24, 2009)

rules - runes


----------



## Mythik (Feb 24, 2009)

runes - reins


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 24, 2009)

reins - brine


----------



## Mythik (Feb 24, 2009)

brine - trine


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 24, 2009)

trine => tired


----------



## Mythik (Feb 24, 2009)

tired - dried


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2009)

dried => pride


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 25, 2009)

pride - price


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2009)

price => crepe


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 25, 2009)

crepe - crete


----------



## Mythik (Feb 25, 2009)

crete - deter


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 25, 2009)

Deter----Defer


----------



## Mythik (Feb 25, 2009)

defer - feeds


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 25, 2009)

feeds - fades


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2009)

fades => fares


----------



## Mythik (Feb 26, 2009)

fares - share


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 26, 2009)

share - hires


----------



## Mythik (Feb 26, 2009)

hires - shirt


----------



## fat hiker (Feb 26, 2009)

Mythik said:


> hires - shirt



shirt - trash


----------



## Mythik (Feb 26, 2009)

trash - shard


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 26, 2009)

shard - drags


----------



## Mythik (Feb 27, 2009)

drags - guard


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 27, 2009)

guard => grade


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2009)

grade - trade


----------



## Mythik (Feb 27, 2009)

trade - rates


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 27, 2009)

rates - dates


----------



## fat hiker (Feb 27, 2009)

dates - stare


----------



## Mythik (Feb 27, 2009)

stare - great


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 27, 2009)

great - trade


----------



## Mythik (Feb 27, 2009)

trade - dated


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 27, 2009)

dated - tamed


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 27, 2009)

tamed => dream


----------



## Mythik (Feb 28, 2009)

dream - drams


----------



## Grandi Floras (Feb 28, 2009)

drams - grams


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 28, 2009)

grams - mages


----------



## Mythik (Feb 28, 2009)

mages - magus


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 28, 2009)

magus - sugar


----------



## Mythik (Feb 28, 2009)

sugar - rages


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 28, 2009)

rages - grace


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 28, 2009)

grace = racer


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2009)

racer - pacer


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 1, 2009)

pacer - raced


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 1, 2009)

raced = creak


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 1, 2009)

creak - freak


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 1, 2009)

freak = rakes


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 1, 2009)

rakes - spear


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 1, 2009)

spear - hears


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 1, 2009)

hears -hates


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 1, 2009)

hates - fates


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 2, 2009)

fates - gates


----------



## Mythik (Mar 2, 2009)

gates - stags


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 2, 2009)

stags - grass


----------



## Mythik (Mar 2, 2009)

grass - grasp


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 3, 2009)

grasp => grape


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 3, 2009)

grape - drape


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 3, 2009)

Drape - Rapid


----------



## Mythik (Mar 3, 2009)

rapid - vapid


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 4, 2009)

vapid => plaid


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2009)

plaid - plain


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 4, 2009)

plain - plait


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 4, 2009)

plait - plant


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 4, 2009)

plant - plans


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 4, 2009)

Plans---slant


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2009)

slant - six :huh: Er... :blink: No. :doh: Wrong.

slant - slain


----------



## fat hiker (Mar 5, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> slant - six :huh: Er... :blink: No. :doh: Wrong.



Ah, a Chrysler man! Those slant sixes were great to work on, and lasted forever, didn't they?

slain - leans


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2009)

No, not really a Chrysler man... Just a car nerd.

leans - loans


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 5, 2009)

Loans---Loads


----------



## Mythik (Mar 5, 2009)

loads - loafs


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 5, 2009)

loafs - lofts


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 5, 2009)

lofts - stole


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2009)

stole - tells


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 6, 2009)

tells - smell


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 6, 2009)

smell-shell


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 7, 2009)

shell - hello


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 7, 2009)

hello - holes


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2009)

holes - moles


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 7, 2009)

moles--males


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 7, 2009)

males - tales


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 7, 2009)

tales - Style


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2009)

style - Tyler


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 7, 2009)

tyler => tiler


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2009)

tiler - piler


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 9, 2009)

piler - reply


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 9, 2009)

Reply---relay


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 9, 2009)

relay - relax


----------



## OneFAsView (Mar 9, 2009)

relax - layer


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 9, 2009)

layer - lager


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 9, 2009)

lager - agree


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 9, 2009)

Agree-Great


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 9, 2009)

great - agate


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 10, 2009)

agate - agast


----------



## fat hiker (Mar 10, 2009)

agast - gates


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 10, 2009)

Gates---mates


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 10, 2009)

mates - tamer


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 11, 2009)

tamer - gamer


----------



## fat hiker (Mar 11, 2009)

gamer - reams


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 11, 2009)

Reams---teams


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 11, 2009)

teams --smear


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2009)

smear - bears


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 11, 2009)

Bears---Beads


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 11, 2009)

Beads - Beast


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 12, 2009)

Beast - feast


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 12, 2009)

Feast - Paste


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 12, 2009)

paste - haste


Darn, Tom, your ava and sigpic are kinda distracting...


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 12, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> paste - haste
> 
> 
> Darn, Tom, your ava and sigpic are kinda distracting...



haste - sheet

Terribly sorry,old bean.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> haste - sheet
> 
> Terribly sorry,old bean.


sheet - shoot

I don't know why I fail to believe that...


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 13, 2009)

shoot - toots


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2009)

toots - boots


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 13, 2009)

Boots----Boats


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 13, 2009)

Boats - Stabs


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2009)

stabs - easts


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2009)

easts - state


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 14, 2009)

state - stale


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 14, 2009)

stale - scale


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 14, 2009)

Scale---Leans :blush:


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 14, 2009)

Leans - ...Beans???


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2009)

Beans - Wanes


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 14, 2009)

Wanes - Spawn


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2009)

Spawn - Spans


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 14, 2009)

Spans - Pains


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2009)

Pains - Snipe


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 14, 2009)

Snipe - Pikes


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2009)

Pikes - Pesky


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 15, 2009)

pesky - perky


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 15, 2009)

perky - porky


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 15, 2009)

porky - dorky


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 15, 2009)

dorky - roddy


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 16, 2009)

roddy - roady


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 16, 2009)

roady - broad


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 16, 2009)

broad - bread


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 16, 2009)

bread - bears


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 16, 2009)

bears - fears


----------



## george83 (Mar 16, 2009)

Fears - Tears


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 16, 2009)

Tears--Smear


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 16, 2009)

smear - gears


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 16, 2009)

gears - sages


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2009)

sages - mages


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 17, 2009)

mages - stage


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 17, 2009)

stage - steam


----------



## fat hiker (Mar 17, 2009)

steam - stamp


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2009)

stamp - ramps


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 17, 2009)

ramps - parks


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 18, 2009)

parks - harks


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 18, 2009)

harks - share


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 18, 2009)

share - shard


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 18, 2009)

shard - dares


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 18, 2009)

dares - wares


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 18, 2009)

wares - raise


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2009)

raise - raids


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 18, 2009)

raids - drain


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2009)

drain - brain


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 18, 2009)

brain - train


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 19, 2009)

train - grain


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 19, 2009)

grain - rains


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2009)

rains - rinse


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 19, 2009)

rinse - brine


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2009)

brine - brain


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 20, 2009)

brain - drain


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 20, 2009)

drain - raids


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2009)

raids - braid


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 20, 2009)

Braid--Bread


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 20, 2009)

bread = dread


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 20, 2009)

dread - dears


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 21, 2009)

dears - tears


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

tears - trade


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 21, 2009)

trade = drake


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

drake - drape


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2009)

drape - grape


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 22, 2009)

grape - raped


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 23, 2009)

raped - taped


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2009)

taped - tapes


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2009)

tapes - spent


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 23, 2009)

spent - tents


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2009)

tents - tints


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 23, 2009)

tints - titan


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 24, 2009)

titan - stain


----------



## fat hiker (Mar 24, 2009)

stain - waist


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 24, 2009)

waist - waste


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2009)

waste - haste


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 25, 2009)

haste - paste


----------



## fat hiker (Mar 25, 2009)

paste - pasta


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2009)

pasta - basta


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 26, 2009)

basta - stabs


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2009)

stabs - stubs


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 26, 2009)

stubs - tubes


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2009)

tubes - bests


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 27, 2009)

bests - vests


----------



## Slamaga (Mar 27, 2009)

vests - asset


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 28, 2009)

asset - Lasse (a name, FYI)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 28, 2009)

Lasse - least


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 29, 2009)

least - style


----------



## OzGuy (Mar 29, 2009)

style --- lusty


----------



## BarbBBW (Mar 29, 2009)

lusty - lousy


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2009)

lousy - mousy


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 29, 2009)

mousy - mouse


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 29, 2009)

mouse - house


----------



## OzGuy (Mar 29, 2009)

house -- shoes


----------



## fat hiker (Mar 30, 2009)

shoes - soles


----------



## george83 (Mar 30, 2009)

Soles - Poles


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 30, 2009)

Poles = slops


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 30, 2009)

slops - flops


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 30, 2009)

flops - spoil


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 30, 2009)

spoil = toils (no, not Les!)


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 30, 2009)

toils - pilot


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 30, 2009)

pilot = tulip


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 30, 2009)

tulip - unlit


----------



## OzGuy (Mar 31, 2009)

unlit -- built


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 31, 2009)

built - quilt


----------



## OzGuy (Mar 31, 2009)

quilt -- quiet


----------



## Grandi Floras (Mar 31, 2009)

quiet - quote


----------



## george83 (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote - Quite


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 1, 2009)

Quite - quits


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

quits - quilt


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 1, 2009)

quilt -- quill


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 2, 2009)

quill - qu'ils 

_ "Let them eat cake" is a translation of the French phrase *"qu'ils mangent de la brioche."* _


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 2, 2009)

Qu'ils--Quilt


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 2, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> quits - quilt




*That was already posted, TRY AGAIN!*


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 2, 2009)

Quilt - Guilt


----------



## george83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Guilt - Built


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 2, 2009)

Built - Build


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 3, 2009)

Build -- Fluid


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 3, 2009)

Fluid - Luids (Convent High School)


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 4, 2009)

Luids - slide


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 4, 2009)

slide - veils


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2009)

veils - veins


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 5, 2009)

veins -- seven


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2009)

seven - never


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 5, 2009)

never - lever


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 5, 2009)

lever -- reeve


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 5, 2009)

reeve - veers


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 6, 2009)

veers - beers


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 6, 2009)

beers -- sabre


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 6, 2009)

sabre - break


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 7, 2009)

break - freak


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 7, 2009)

freak - fears


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 7, 2009)

fears -- farce


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 7, 2009)

farce - crave


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 8, 2009)

crave - brave


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2009)

brave - grave


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 8, 2009)

grave - grate


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 8, 2009)

grave -- gavel


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 8, 2009)

gavel - ravel


----------



## fat hiker (Apr 8, 2009)

ravel - slave


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 8, 2009)

Slave--Slate


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 8, 2009)

Slate - plate


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 8, 2009)

Plate - Plait


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2009)

plait - plaid


----------



## fat hiker (Apr 9, 2009)

plaid - dials


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 9, 2009)

dials - duals


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 9, 2009)

duals - mauls


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 9, 2009)

mauls - males


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 9, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> mauls - males



Ouch... 

Males - Slams


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 9, 2009)

Slams - clams


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 9, 2009)

Clams - Smack


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 10, 2009)

Smack - slack


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 10, 2009)

slack - stack


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 10, 2009)

stack - stark


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 10, 2009)

stark - racks


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2009)

racks - backs


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 11, 2009)

backs - hacks


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 11, 2009)

hacks - cakes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 11, 2009)

cakes - lakes


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2009)

lakes - bakes


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 11, 2009)

bakes - wakes


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 11, 2009)

wakes - snake


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 11, 2009)

snake = snark


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 11, 2009)

snark - stark


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 11, 2009)

stark = tasks


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 12, 2009)

tasks - casks


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 12, 2009)

casks - cases


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 13, 2009)

cases - vases


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 14, 2009)

vases - veals


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2009)

veals - teals


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 14, 2009)

teals - steel


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 15, 2009)

steel - sleep


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 15, 2009)

Sleep--Peals


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 15, 2009)

peals - *Apple*


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 15, 2009)

Apple--plead


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 15, 2009)

plead - plaid


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 16, 2009)

plaid - plain


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 16, 2009)

plain - pains


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 16, 2009)

pains - gains


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 16, 2009)

gains = stain


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 16, 2009)

stain - taint


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 16, 2009)

taint - taunt


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2009)

taunt - haunt


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 17, 2009)

haunt - thank


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2009)

thank - shank


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 17, 2009)

shank - tanks


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2009)

tanks - banks


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 17, 2009)

banks - barks


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2009)

barks - marks


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 17, 2009)

marks - smart


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2009)

smart - trims


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 17, 2009)

trims - Mitre


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2009)

mitre - meter


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 17, 2009)

hi wolfie 
Meter-meets


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 17, 2009)

meets - beets


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 17, 2009)

beets - steed


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 18, 2009)

steed - steel


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 18, 2009)

steel - leeks


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 19, 2009)

leeks - weeks


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 19, 2009)

weeks - skews


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 19, 2009)

skews - stews


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 19, 2009)

stews - spews


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 20, 2009)

spews - weeps


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 20, 2009)

Sweep--Sweet


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 20, 2009)

Sweet - Tweed


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 20, 2009)

Tweed---Treed


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 20, 2009)

treed - tread


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 21, 2009)

tread - bread


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 21, 2009)

bread - breed


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 21, 2009)

Breed---reedy


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 21, 2009)

reedy - ready


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 21, 2009)

Ready---Dread


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 21, 2009)

Dread - Dream


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2009)

dream - cream 

:blink: :huh:


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 22, 2009)

cream - cread


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 22, 2009)

cread - dares


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 22, 2009)

dares - bares :blush:


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 22, 2009)

Bares - Rages


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 22, 2009)

Rages - pages


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 22, 2009)

pages - spade


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 23, 2009)

spade - slade


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 23, 2009)

slade - glade


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 23, 2009)

glade - delay


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 23, 2009)

delay - relay


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2009)

relay - Layne


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 24, 2009)

Layne - lanes


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 24, 2009)

lanes - snail


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 24, 2009)

snail - mails


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 24, 2009)

mails - small


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 24, 2009)

small - malts


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 24, 2009)

malts - slate


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 24, 2009)

slate - plate


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 24, 2009)

plate - adept


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 24, 2009)

adept - adopt


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 24, 2009)

adopt - topaz

How are you feeling, Timberwolf?


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 24, 2009)

topaz - patio


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 24, 2009)

patio - optic


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2009)

optic - ontic

Awake. And you?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 25, 2009)

ontic - icons


*waves hi!*


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 25, 2009)

icons - coils


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 25, 2009)

coils - coins 

*waves back*


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 25, 2009)

coins - cones 

I'm alright.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 26, 2009)

cones - bones

fine.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 26, 2009)

bones - obese


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 26, 2009)

obese - sober


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 26, 2009)

sober - robed


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 27, 2009)

robed - board


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2009)

board - beard


----------



## CharDonnay (Apr 27, 2009)

beard -beads


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 27, 2009)

beads- leads


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 27, 2009)

leads - sleds


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 27, 2009)

sleds - slide


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 28, 2009)

slide - glide


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2009)

glide - Fidel


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 28, 2009)

fidel - devil


----------



## slrm2m (Apr 29, 2009)

devil - delve


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2009)

delve - lever


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 29, 2009)

lever - level


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2009)

level - leave


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 29, 2009)

leave - elven

Hi!


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 29, 2009)

elven - kneel


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 29, 2009)

kneel - leeks


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2009)

leeks - weeks


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 30, 2009)

weeks - peeks


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 30, 2009)

peeks - peaks


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2009)

peaks - pears


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 30, 2009)

pears - stare


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2009)

stare - trace


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 30, 2009)

trace - raced


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2009)

raced - paced


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 30, 2009)

paced - cadet


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2009)

cadet - teach


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 30, 2009)

teach - aches


----------



## slrm2m (Apr 30, 2009)

aches - chest


----------



## Grandi Floras (Apr 30, 2009)

chest - crest


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 30, 2009)

crest - tears


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 1, 2009)

tears - spear


----------



## slrm2m (May 1, 2009)

spear - peers


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 1, 2009)

peers - pores


----------



## BullseyeB (May 1, 2009)

pores = scope


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 1, 2009)

scope - scone


----------



## slrm2m (May 1, 2009)

scone - scene


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 1, 2009)

scene - ocean


----------



## Adamantoise (May 1, 2009)

ocean - acorn


----------



## Timberwolf (May 2, 2009)

acorn - corny


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 2, 2009)

corny - crone


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 2, 2009)

crone - goner


----------



## slrm2m (May 2, 2009)

goner - boner

(ha,ha)


----------



## Adamantoise (May 2, 2009)

Boner - Drone


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 2, 2009)

drone - zoned


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2009)

zoned - toned


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 3, 2009)

toned - donut mmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2009)

donut - daunt


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 3, 2009)

daunt - junta


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 3, 2009)

junta - jaust


----------



## Adamantoise (May 3, 2009)

jaust - joust


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 4, 2009)

joust - ousts


----------



## Adamantoise (May 4, 2009)

ousts - stout

How are you today,Grandi?


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 4, 2009)

stout - trout

I am just great Adamantoise! How's about yourself??


----------



## Adamantoise (May 4, 2009)

trout - truth

I'm okay,thank you. :bow:


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 4, 2009)

truth - trust

I am glad to know that my friend.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 4, 2009)

trust - crust


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 4, 2009)

crust - rusty


----------



## Adamantoise (May 4, 2009)

rusty - stray


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 5, 2009)

stray - prays


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2009)

prays - spare


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 5, 2009)

spare - stare


----------



## Adamantoise (May 5, 2009)

stare - artsy


----------



## slrm2m (May 5, 2009)

artsy - story


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2009)

story - snory


----------



## Adamantoise (May 6, 2009)

snory - snowy

*waves to Timberwolf*


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 6, 2009)

snowy - swoon


----------



## Adamantoise (May 6, 2009)

swoon - sworn


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 6, 2009)

sworn - scorn


----------



## Adamantoise (May 6, 2009)

scorn - corna


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 6, 2009)

corna - coral


----------



## Adamantoise (May 6, 2009)

coral - crawl


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 7, 2009)

crawl - drawl


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 7, 2009)

drawl - wards


----------



## Adamantoise (May 7, 2009)

wards - swarm


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 7, 2009)

swarm - reams


----------



## Adamantoise (May 7, 2009)

reams - meats


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 7, 2009)

meats - heats


----------



## Adamantoise (May 7, 2009)

heats - sheet


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 7, 2009)

sheet - sheen


----------



## BullseyeB (May 7, 2009)

sheen = needs


----------



## Adamantoise (May 7, 2009)

needs - deems


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 7, 2009)

deems-steed


----------



## Adamantoise (May 7, 2009)

steed - steel


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 7, 2009)

steel-reels


----------



## Adamantoise (May 7, 2009)

reels - sleek


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 7, 2009)

sleek-leaks


----------



## Adamantoise (May 8, 2009)

leaks - steal


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 8, 2009)

steal - toles


----------



## Adamantoise (May 8, 2009)

toles - tokes


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 8, 2009)

tokes - pokes


----------



## Adamantoise (May 8, 2009)

pokes - cokes


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 8, 2009)

cokes - jokes


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 9, 2009)

jokes - jerks


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 9, 2009)

jerks - perks


----------



## Adamantoise (May 9, 2009)

perks - speak


----------



## slrm2m (May 9, 2009)

speak - pears


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 9, 2009)

pears-spore


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 10, 2009)

spore - score


----------



## Adamantoise (May 10, 2009)

score - crest


----------



## slrm2m (May 10, 2009)

crest - erect


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 11, 2009)

erect - eject


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2009)

eject - elect


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 11, 2009)

elect - cleat


----------



## Adamantoise (May 11, 2009)

cleat - clear


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2009)

clear - blear


----------



## Adamantoise (May 12, 2009)

Blear - Alert


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 12, 2009)

Alert - least


----------



## Adamantoise (May 12, 2009)

least - melts


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2009)

melts - belts


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 13, 2009)

belts - welts


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 13, 2009)

Oops, double post......:doh:


----------



## Adamantoise (May 13, 2009)

welts - stale


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2009)

stale - stalk


----------



## Adamantoise (May 13, 2009)

stalk - stake


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2009)

stake - sakes


----------



## Adamantoise (May 13, 2009)

sakes - snake


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2009)

snake - Snape


----------



## Adamantoise (May 14, 2009)

snape - pains


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 14, 2009)

pains - gains


----------



## Adamantoise (May 14, 2009)

gains - rains


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2009)

rains - brain


----------



## Grandi Floras (May 15, 2009)

brain - grain


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2009)

grain - train


----------



## Risible (May 15, 2009)

Sorry, folks! This thread is getting too crowded - here's Part 4!


----------

